# How about a Dog Lover's Thread?



## Luddly Neddite

Starting with

Michael Vicks' dogs - Where are they now?

I'll never forget reading that he took enjoyment in swinging his dogs around by their legs and slamming their heads against walls. He also liked electrocuting them in the most crude and cruel ways. 

Vick has paid for his crimes by making enormous money playing a child's game. 

Here's where his dogs ended up. More photos at the link. 

These Were Michael Vick's Fighting Dogs-- But See Where They Are Now.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

The opposite of Michael Vick, here's how a real man treats dogs -

Remember this?

U.S. Olympian Gus Kenworthy Steps In To Save Sochi Strays - BarkPost






Here's "pupdates" ... more at the links. 

http://thebarkpost.com/pupdate-barkboxes-for-sochi-strays-adopted-by-olympians/






http://thebarkpost.com/pupdate-olympians-and-airlines-rally-for-sochi-strays/



> Word spread around town this week that Aeroflot had offered to fly Sochi strays to the U.S. for free, but a spokesman said the Russian airline was still working out logistical challenges. A decision would be made Wednesday on whether the airline could accommodate the dogs&#8212;so far 10 and counting&#8212;that people have inquired about flying to the U.S., the spokesman said.
> 
> We ruv that the issue of adoption is getting international attention and will keep you pupdated on the latest developments! We are still trying to get these big-hearted Olympians their lifetime supply of BarkBoxes, so please help spread the word! For now, watch Gus Kenworthy introduce the new members of his pack and address the issues of shelter pups in Sochi and at home:


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Terrible crime - dog beds stolen ...

28 Stolen Dog Beds - The BarkPost

Photos of the criminals at the link but here are a couple of the worst -











Apparently, there are serial criminals at work ... And, they're shameless:


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Good grief! They're even stealing the hooman's bed!






Some dogs are taking the problem into their own paws, as it were -


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Puppies ... 

A Puppy was Raised by a Loving Human. Her Brother was not. Now They came back Together is Beautiful..

Here's the beginning. Click on the link for the rest of the story. someday, people will stop leaving their dogs outside like lawn ornaments. They're members of the family and deserve to be treated as such.


----------



## AquaAthena

*"How about a Dog Lover's Thread?"*

Something I read about ten years ago suggested if a woman wants a hubby, to look for a man who loves dogs, over cats.  The reason was, men who preferred dogs, would be more loyal and affectionate with a deeper capacity for loving women, than those who favored cats .   

Men who preferred cats over dogs were demonstrably less affectionate with women, if they indeed, liked relationships with women at all 

I never forgot that and started noticing men with one or the other great little 4-paws, and came to the conclusion that the article had been accurate, as it pertained to the men I came to know.  

The men who liked neither breed, as a pet, weren't good partner material at all.  

Maybe things have changed and men are more comfortable having cats, they can't control, while still capable of deeply loving women.


----------



## Mr Natural

There's something wrong with people who don't like dogs.


----------



## Gracie

Love the thread Luddly. I made a thread to match Mertex's cat lover thread but it didn't really take off. I just figured most here were cat people. I hope yours takes off! This is totally cute.


----------



## Esmeralda

I love labs!


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## BDBoop

I hope this works.


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## Beachboy

​ 
We paid nothing for our Teddy because he was a RESCUE dog that was abused by previous owners.  He ran away 13 times.  After being vetted by Golden Retriever Rescue,  (there are rescues for all breeds of dogs on the internet in your  State), so I am ready to pay whatever is needed. 

Teddy's health  coverage is $44 a month because of a pre-existing Thyroid condition.   Some operations go into the thousands.  Teddy is covered by Healthy Paws  Insurance which is run by a non-profit pet owners foundation.  You may  use the licensed vet or your choice.  Dogs and cats under six years old with no preexisting conditions run about $30 a month.






​


----------



## Beachboy

*Do dogs suffer from depression?*

Depression in Dogs: Symptoms, Causes, Treatments, and More

*First Paragraph.*  Maybe youve just moved, or youve brought home a new baby. Out of the blue, your usually energetic pooch is withdrawn and listless. Could your dog be depressed? *Yes*, say experts. And, depression in dogs isnt so different from depression in people.
*
Last Paragraph.*  Dogs pick up on our emotions, so if the owner has died, the dog could  be responding to the grief of others, Beaver said. Or the dog may not  be getting the attention hes accustomed to, which is stressing him  out.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

BDBoop said:


>



 [MENTION=31258]BDBoop[/MENTION] This one made me laugh out loud.

LOVE IT.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Beachboy said:


> ​
> We paid nothing for our Teddy because he was a RESCUE dog that was abused by previous owners.  He ran away 13 times.  After being vetted by Golden Retriever Rescue,  (there are rescues for all breeds of dogs on the internet in your  State), so I am ready to pay whatever is needed.
> 
> Teddy's health  coverage is $44 a month because of a pre-existing Thyroid condition.   Some operations go into the thousands.  Teddy is covered by Healthy Paws  Insurance which is run by a non-profit pet owners foundation.  You may  use the licensed vet or your choice.  Dogs and cats under six years old with no preexisting conditions run about $30 a month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Good to read. 

Dogs and cats adopted from shelters are actually cheaper than "free to good home" pets because they have usually been altered, vacc'd and vetted. 

Honest to gawd, I had to paws while typing this to clean up after my shelter cat throwing up on the carpet. Our whole house is hardwood floors and ceramic tile. WHY do they always go to the one expensive Oriental carpet to gack on? He actually walked off the hardwood and onto the carpet. 

... sigh ...


----------



## mudwhistle

AquaAthena said:


> *"How about a Dog Lover's Thread?"*
> 
> Something I read about ten years ago suggested if a woman wants a hubby, to look for a man who loves dogs, over cats.  The reason was, men who preferred dogs, would be more loyal and affectionate with a deeper capacity for loving women, than those who favored cats .
> 
> Men who preferred cats over dogs were demonstrably less affectionate with women, if they indeed, liked relationships with women at all
> 
> I never forgot that and started noticing men with one or the other great little 4-paws, and came to the conclusion that the article had been accurate, as it pertained to the men I came to know.
> 
> The men who liked neither breed, as a pet, weren't good partner material at all.
> 
> Maybe things have changed and men are more comfortable having cats, they can't control, while still capable of deeply loving women.



Men who like cats are more sensitive......smell-wise. 

I prefer cats because they're cleaner and they don't chew my shoes.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Beachboy said:


> *Do dogs suffer from depression?*
> 
> Depression in Dogs: Symptoms, Causes, Treatments, and More
> 
> *First Paragraph.*  Maybe youve just moved, or youve brought home a new baby. Out of the blue, your usually energetic pooch is withdrawn and listless. Could your dog be depressed? *Yes*, say experts. And, depression in dogs isnt so different from depression in people.
> *
> Last Paragraph.*  Dogs pick up on our emotions, so if the owner has died, the dog could  be responding to the grief of others, Beaver said. Or the dog may not  be getting the attention hes accustomed to, which is stressing him  out.



Good post. 

I've written before about a friend of mine who trains SAR, drug, cadaver dogs. After her dogs came back from SAR jobs, we used to hide real, live  people for her dogs to find because if they find only dead people, they get too depressed to work.

Our own dog knows about gifts and gets sad if he doesn't get one when we're opening gifts at xmas and birthdays. We keep a stash of new dog toys so we're never without one for him. He is SO happy and tears into the paper to get to his gift - just like we do. 

 [MENTION=43372]Beachboy[/MENTION]  - Thanks for posting about this and, have meant to say I love your signature.


----------



## Beachboy

​ 
Today is Diatanatious Earth day.  

After an internet investigation of ways to prevent fleas and ticks, the   nursery suggested Diatanatious Earth which basically kills parasites   safely.  Basically, it is shards of shells from the bottom of an ocean   or stream.  The owner of  our local nursery said she had traveled to   Santa Domingo and picked up a parasite.  Three weeks of Diatanatious   Earth in her Orange Juice and the parasite was gone.  

Diatanatious Earth can be purchased on the internet for around $25 for   10 pounds delivered.  If it rains on your yard, you probably will need   to apply.




​


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Beachboy said:


> ​
> Today is Diatanatious Earth day.
> 
> After an internet investigation of ways to prevent fleas and ticks, the   nursery suggested Diatanatious Earth which basically kills parasites   safely.  Basically, it is shards of shells from the bottom of an ocean   or stream.  The owner of  our local nursery said she had traveled to   Santa Domingo and picked up a parasite.  Three weeks of Diatanatious   Earth in her Orange Juice and the parasite was gone.
> 
> Diatanatious Earth can be purchased on the internet for around $25 for   10 pounds delivered.  If it rains on your yard, you probably will need   to apply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Cheaper and more readily available is Twenty Muleteam Borax. Get it in the laundry aisle, made from mined borax, works extremely well. One box, about $4, treats your whole house for a year or more. 

Use it the same way as diatomaceous earth, must be dry to work, run a thin line around the baseboards all of your rooms, don't put on bare floors cuz its very slippery, apply liberally between layers of animal bedding and on carpets and in any dark tight places where they lay their eggs. Never ever put it on the animal. 

Its a natural desiccant, dries out the ticks/fleas, eggs and larvae. Non-toxic, safe to have around animals and kids. 

If you have roaches, use boric acid. Buy small bottle at the drug store, mix it 80% boric acid with 20% bait like sugar, flour. Put it in flat lids, put the lids in the places roaches like - under the sink, near food. If even one roach walks through it, you'll kill another 250+ because roaches like to cuddle. Works the same way, desiccant that dries out the waxy coating on the exoskeleton. Works for ants too. Also non-toxic, safe around animals and kids. Less than $5. for a years worth of bait. 

There's a product on the market called Roach Prufe that is exactly this formulation but costs more.


----------



## Beachboy

​
Took Teddy out for a ride to the Sporting Goods store for Tennis Balls.  Teddy gets pink, (hope this does not cause him an orientation problem in later years ).  The pink tennis ball purchase includes a contribution by Wilson to the Breast Cancer Research Foundation.  My grandmother had a mastectomy in 1952.






Teddy and I also saw this bumper sticker when we were out, so I was going to drop four bucks for it, until I saw this one for the Jeep.








Frankly, I have been amazed how many people have complimented us for taking a RESCUE dog.  Philosophically, I agree.  Teddy is a Golden Retriever, but is mixed breed with Collie and Pomeranian.  Our neighbor Yolanda Sanchez could not get over Teddy's white Collie butt.  While the coloring is beautiful we were not looking for a "Designer Dog," we wanted and got an All-American mutt.  We have non interest in that snob breeder, "my dog has papers" crap.​


----------



## BDBoop

Luddly Neddite said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=31258]BDBoop[/MENTION] This one made me laugh out loud.
> 
> LOVE IT.
Click to expand...


Every time. Every time I see it, I laugh out loud.


----------



## Beachboy

BDBoop said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @BDBoop  This one made me laugh out loud.
> 
> LOVE IT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every time. Every time I see it, I laugh out loud.
Click to expand...


To me that was the bonus for getting Teddy, *constant entertainment!*  We bought a used couch at Goodwill ($25) and shampooed it ($30) and Teddy can sit on it to look out the front window.  Sitting on Teddy's sofa is "FAMILY FUN TIME."  Today marked 21 days with Teddy, and we put the oriental rugs back down.  Teddy knows how to behave in the house.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Beachboy said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> @BDBoop  This one made me laugh out loud.
> 
> LOVE IT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every time. Every time I see it, I laugh out loud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To me that was the bonus for getting Teddy, *constant entertainment!*  We bought a used couch at Goodwill ($25) and shampooed it ($30) and Teddy can sit on it to look out the front window.  Sitting on Teddy's sofa is "FAMILY FUN TIME."  Today marked 21 days with Teddy, and we put the oriental rugs back down.  Teddy knows how to behave in the house.
Click to expand...


Yep. We've got a sofa like that in the master bedroom. I'd like to get rid of it but then, where would the dog and cats stretch out in the sun?

Oh yeah - the bed.


----------



## Beachboy

Today is day 22 of Teddy as our dog.  I went to get his license from the City, and learned that I could have his entire record. I was aware that Teddy had run away 13 times, but when I saw the actual record I was sad, and then angry at the previous owner.  If I ever find out who Teddy's owner was, I will say nothing, and lead with my left.

Below are the dates Teddy was found and  put in the shelter.  As I type out each date, I will be thinking about the abuse Teddy suffered that made this wonderful dog run.  Why does a dog or a teenager run from a home?  It does not require a four year degree to figure this out.  Something was wrong in the home.

 12/15/2009, (weight 30 pounds)
12/17/2009
1/17/2010
1/25/2010
2/14/2011
4/6/2011
11/12/2011
11/14/2011
1/26/2013
3/19/2013
3/24/2013
3/3/2014
3/9/2014  (Overweight at 106 pounds)

The record shows that the previous owners paid over $600 on shelter holds.  Four citations were given at a cost of about $400, and finally Teddy was taken away form the owners on 3/9/2014 and placed with Golden Retriever RESCUE under court order.  Now in my name Teddy gets a fresh start.   How could anyone abuse this amazingly smart and warm dog. Today, I am not going to post anything else because I have nothing more to say except that Teddy will NEVER have a reason to run from us.​ 







​


----------



## Luddly Neddite

[MENTION=43372]Beachboy[/MENTION]

Teddy is very lucky to have found you.


----------



## Beachboy

The late President Gerald Ford used to let his  Golden Retriever, "Liberty" have the run of the Oval Office.




​


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Luddly Neddite said:


>



  Boxers are total clowns.


----------



## Beachboy

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boxers are total clowns.
Click to expand...


You get the Top Dog award from me!






Teddy has only be with us for 23 days from Golden Retriever RESCUE.  We were told by the RESCUE people to watch out because Teddy knows how to open a refrigerator door, and serve himself.

While a wild rub on the tummy is his favorite thing.  This Retriever has me doing something, I would never have believed I would do.  The game is called "Dog with a ball."  

Teddy loves tennis balls, and he likes to wait until I am in the Lazy Boy to flaunt his trophy ball in my face.  When I go for it, he will turn his head away or down so I can not touch it.  Then the only way I can get the ball is to carefully put both my hands in his mouth, and push it out of his teeth with both forefingers.

Now, some will say I am crazy to stick my hands into those big teeth.  But, what I know is that Teddy has 200 years of breeding to find a hunter's bird and return it to the owner with no teeth marks.  Just think a moment at the, breeding skill and training it takes for him to do that?

Before we had Teddy, the neighbors had a Labrador that used to put her paws up on the fence to get attention.  One day we played a little too rough, and Lola's teeth went up around my windpipe, and she backed off.  I don't mind telling you I was shook up.  

When her owner, Carlos, came home I told him what had happened.  He said it happened all the time, it was part of why he had a lab.  However, he said, don't do that with any other dog, especially a pit bull.  By city ordinance, Pit Bulls are banned in our community.

What I call "Dog with a ball," is the modern day way for Teddy to do what he was bread to do.  You can tell he is proud when he wins, (it's the tail).  And, we play for keeps.  I have never had a scratch from "Dog with a ball."  We play at least a half dozen times a day.  In fact we played while I was typing this.  Whoops! forgot to wash the dog off my hands!






Golden's love the water, hoses, sprinklers you name it.​


----------



## koshergrl

Beachboy said:


> Today is day 22 of Teddy as our dog. I went to get his license from the City, and learned that I could have his entire record. I was aware that Teddy had run away 13 times, but when I saw the actual record I was sad, and then angry at the previous owner. If I ever find out who Teddy's owner was, I will say nothing, and lead with my left.
> 
> Below are the dates Teddy was found and put in the shelter. As I type out each date, I will be thinking about the abuse Teddy suffered that made this wonderful dog run. Why does a dog or a teenager run from a home? It does not require a four year degree to figure this out. Something was wrong in the home.
> 
> 12/15/2009, (weight 30 pounds)
> 12/17/2009
> 1/17/2010
> 1/25/2010
> 2/14/2011
> 4/6/2011
> 11/12/2011
> 11/14/2011
> 1/26/2013
> 3/19/2013
> 3/24/2013
> 3/3/2014
> 3/9/2014 (Overweight at 106 pounds)​
> 
> The record shows that the previous owners paid over $600 on shelter holds. Four citations were given at a cost of about $400, and finally Teddy was taken away form the owners on 3/9/2014 and placed with Golden Retriever RESCUE under court order. Now in my name Teddy gets a fresh start. How could anyone abuse this amazingly smart and warm dog. Today, I am not going to post anything else because I have nothing more to say except that Teddy will NEVER have a reason to run from us.​


 
don't be too quick to judge. The owner shelled out a lot of money to get the pup back, repeatedly. The problem could have been bad fencing, or a single person in the household who left the wrong door open. In my house, my dogs got out repeatedly because of a 5 y.o. granddaughter who liked to open the door and watch them run out.

Enjoy the pup, and don't waste too much time worrying about his past life. You can't know what it was, live in the moment with your dog.


----------



## Moonglow

I had a rottweiler that could open doors...they say that chocolate is bad for dogs, that rott would jump on the counter and drag large bags of candy out of the cupboard and eat it all, never phased him a bit. unfortunately when we moved out here to the country there were people poisoning cats, dogs and livestock, we lost 7 dogs that year...2 show pigs and three Boer goats, plus they would also shoot any dogs or cats that were dumped or strayed in their yard...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Moonglow said:


> I had a rottweiler that could open doors...they say that chocolate is bad for dogs, that rott would jump on the counter and drag large bags of candy out of the cupboard and eat it all, never phased him a bit. unfortunately when we moved out here to the country there were people poisoning cats, dogs and livestock, we lost 7 dogs that year...2 show pigs and three Boer goats, plus they would also shoot any dogs or cats that were dumped or strayed in their yard...



  One of my boxers ate a whole bag of Christmas Hershey kisses.
His turds were quite festive for a few days with all the green red and silver foil.


----------



## Moonglow

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a rottweiler that could open doors...they say that chocolate is bad for dogs, that rott would jump on the counter and drag large bags of candy out of the cupboard and eat it all, never phased him a bit. unfortunately when we moved out here to the country there were people poisoning cats, dogs and livestock, we lost 7 dogs that year...2 show pigs and three Boer goats, plus they would also shoot any dogs or cats that were dumped or strayed in their yard...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my boxers ate a whole bag of Christmas Hershey kisses.
> His turds were quite festive for a few days with all the green red and silver foil.
Click to expand...


yeah, my dogs like to eat the ornaments of the tree and  crap festive colors, of course the cats would want to climb, hide and wrestle in the tree....


----------



## Coyote

BB - more Teddy pictures please


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Moonglow said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a rottweiler that could open doors...they say that chocolate is bad for dogs, that rott would jump on the counter and drag large bags of candy out of the cupboard and eat it all, never phased him a bit. unfortunately when we moved out here to the country there were people poisoning cats, dogs and livestock, we lost 7 dogs that year...2 show pigs and three Boer goats, plus they would also shoot any dogs or cats that were dumped or strayed in their yard...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my boxers ate a whole bag of Christmas Hershey kisses.
> His turds were quite festive for a few days with all the green red and silver foil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah, my dogs like to eat the ornaments of the tree and  crap festive colors, of course the cats would want to climb, hide and wrestle in the tree....
Click to expand...


In AZ, we had Colorado river toads, enormous big things that would get into the yard. When I rained, I'd be out there, scooping them up and putting them outside the fence so the dogs wouldn't get them because they're very toxic if licked or eaten. Dogs who eat them often die. 

We had a wonderful black lab who loved to lick them. I swear, she would get stoned from slurping those poor toads.


----------



## koshergrl

Flippin gross!

My saint can open doors. He can open doors with knobs (front door) and he can open the patio door (sliding glass). And he can unlock it, too.

I came home a couple of times to find him hanging out in the yard. It took a long time to figure out that it wasn't that we were leaving the doors unlatched (I yelled at the kids don't know how many times for not checking the door).


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## Moonglow

Luddly Neddite said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of my boxers ate a whole bag of Christmas Hershey kisses.
> His turds were quite festive for a few days with all the green red and silver foil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, my dogs like to eat the ornaments of the tree and  crap festive colors, of course the cats would want to climb, hide and wrestle in the tree....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In AZ, we had Colorado river toads, enormous big things that would get into the yard. When I rained, I'd be out there, scooping them up and putting them outside the fence so the dogs wouldn't get them because they're very toxic if licked or eaten. Dogs who eat them often die.
> 
> We had a wonderful black lab who loved to lick them. I swear, she would get stoned from slurping those poor toads.
Click to expand...


I am surprised that humans haven't done that.


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite

Moonglow said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, my dogs like to eat the ornaments of the tree and  crap festive colors, of course the cats would want to climb, hide and wrestle in the tree....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In AZ, we had Colorado river toads, enormous big things that would get into the yard. When I rained, I'd be out there, scooping them up and putting them outside the fence so the dogs wouldn't get them because they're very toxic if licked or eaten. Dogs who eat them often die.
> 
> We had a wonderful black lab who loved to lick them. I swear, she would get stoned from slurping those poor toads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am surprised that humans haven't done that.
Click to expand...


Actually, they do.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

The final word in babysitting -


----------



## FRIKSHUN




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite

Rescued pit bull
Rescued Pit bull who survived years of dogfighting finds his forever home - You Read Me

His face bears the scars of his hard-won survival. What amazed his rescuers was how gentle Sam was despite the years of abuse he endured. He lost a portion of his face and most of his teeth. He was found locked in an underground cage. When he was freed, he met his rescuers with a wagging tail and just wanted to be hugged.


----------



## shart_attack

My ex-girly Shartmaine has a coupla Shart Peis.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Selfies






And


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite

A second chance for a dog fighter's "bait dog". 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=715977118459436&set=vb.432632306793920&type=2&theater


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Same is true for children.


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## koshergrl




----------



## koshergrl

Making the snoopy boo-hoo face...his dad is getting ready to go.

I've had to train everybody not to make a big deal out of it and feed into sad neurotic acting out when somebody leaves. But every now and then somebody relapses:






If nobody says "Oh poor snoop is sad!" he's not sad. 

But it has been a long haul teaching them that, lol. I've worked him out of a lot of anxious behaviors that they fed into with trying to boost up his ego.


----------



## koshergrl




----------



## Mertex

Luddly Neddite said:


> Starting with
> 
> Michael Vicks' dogs - Where are they now?
> 
> I'll never forget reading that he took enjoyment in swinging his dogs around by their legs and slamming their heads against walls. He also liked electrocuting them in the most crude and cruel ways.
> 
> Vick has paid for his crimes by making enormous money playing a child's game.
> 
> Here's where his dogs ended up. More photos at the link.
> 
> These Were Michael Vick's Fighting Dogs-- But See Where They Are Now.




I just now discovered this thread.  We love dogs, too, in fact, we've had many dogs, our last one was a female Akita.  After we lost her, we decided not to get any more dogs and just concentrate on cats.

Here's a picture of our Sushi all ready to pull Santa's sled:


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Somehow, we've got to stop these monsters from fighting dogs, chickens, bulls and the rest.

If only they had the balls to do their own fighting.


----------



## koshergrl

Education is the key. You have to educate people. 

And if you attack them, they aren't going to learn. You educate by sharing information in every possible circumstance. without appearing to lecture or look down on people.


----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Luddly Neddite

shhh ...


----------



## Mertex

Luddly Neddite said:


> shhh ...




How cute....


----------



## koshergrl

Omg one of my friends posted a picture of his dog on facebook..and seriously, that thing looked just like Stitch...I'm going to steal his picture. It's too good not to show.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Mertex

I'm going to have to dig up pictures of our previous dogs....we've had a Samoyed, a Lab, a Poodle, two Siberian Huskies, 2 Chows, 2 Akitas....too cute.


----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Luddly Neddite

Wolfsister77 said:


>



Ain't it the truth!

Everyone knows that if you have kids, you will never again watch an entire movie or have alone time in the bathroom but its just as true with dogs and cats. 

This isn't a very good photo but I bet you can guess where I was when I took it. 

Meet our Maine coon, The Great Catsby, when he was but a wee tad. Just a kitten but already oozing off the counter.






oops .. I should apologize for putting his pic in the dog thread.


----------



## justonemorevoice

Luddly Neddite said:


> Somehow, we've got to stop these monsters from fighting dogs, chickens, bulls and the rest.
> 
> If only they had the balls to do their own fighting.


That made me burst into tears.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

A hero dog rescues a cat from a flood in Bosnia


----------



## Mertex

Luddly Neddite said:


> Meet our Maine coon, The Great Catsby, when he was but a wee tad. Just a kitten but already oozing off the counter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oops .. I should apologize for putting his pic in the dog thread.


Yes, indeed, that picture belongs in the Cat Lover's Thead, tsk, tsk.....


----------



## Esmeralda

AquaAthena said:


> *"How about a Dog Lover's Thread?"*
> 
> Something I read about ten years ago suggested if a woman wants a hubby, to look for a man who loves dogs, over cats.  The reason was, men who preferred dogs, would be more loyal and affectionate with a deeper capacity for loving women, than those who favored cats .
> 
> Men who preferred cats over dogs were demonstrably less affectionate with women, if they indeed, liked relationships with women at all
> 
> I never forgot that and started noticing men with one or the other great little 4-paws, and came to the conclusion that the article had been accurate, as it pertained to the men I came to know.
> 
> The men who liked neither breed, as a pet, weren't good partner material at all.
> 
> Maybe things have changed and men are more comfortable having cats, they can't control, while still capable of deeply loving women.





Mr Clean said:


> There's something wrong with people who don't like dogs.



IMO there isn't a difference between men who prefer dogs or cats, but there is a big difference in men (people) who don't like and value animals.  Perhaps the most devoted man I've ever been with liked cats.  But another man, with whom I've had the longest & best relationship liked dogs and cats, but probably dogs a bit more than cats. For me, it's just about liking and valuing animals.  Men who don't are simply off my radar.  Men who do are very attractive, whether is cats or dogs or both.  

I am equally fond of cats and dogs.

I've known guys, Aqua, who've had cats because they lived in apartments or were at work a lot or who traveled for work, and a cat is easier in those situations.  But I had a dog and they liked my dog. One guy, after we'd been together awhile, he bathed my dog and took care of her a lot and even called her 'our child.'  Guess he felt like a step dad!  LOL  He had a cat.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Oh my gosh!! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qt42JMxBMw]BEAGLE FREEDOM PROJECT VIVA LAS VEGAS RESCUE - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Unkotare

Mertex said:


> I'm going to have to dig up pictures of our previous dogs....we've had a Samoyed, a Lab, a Poodle, two Siberian Huskies, 2 Chows, 2 Akitas....too cute.




You had a Samoyed? No need to mention those other breeds then. You got it right.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


>





Awww, such an innocent face....did he just get into something he wasn't supposed to?


----------



## Mertex

Here's a picture of one of the dogs we had in the past when he was just a puppy.  He was a Chow that we named Mao.  He was adorable as a puppy and grew to be very protective of the house and family.


----------



## Gracie

A chow bit me when I was a kid. Still have the scar on my arm. But yours is just too cute!


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> A chow bit me when I was a kid. Still have the scar on my arm. But yours is just too cute!




Yes, they're known to be aggressive.  But to their owners, they are very loyal and protective.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Mertex said:


> Here's a picture of one of the dogs we had in the past when he was just a puppy.  He was a Chow that we named Mao.  He was adorable as a puppy and grew to be very protective of the house and family.



  They can be mean. My wife raised two from pups and the male Max bit the crap out of her when she was putting down their food.
  She took them to a Chow rescue group and bought two Golden retriever pups.


----------



## earlycuyler

Had to give up my boy after the divorce was on because no one would rent to me. It took almost a year, but in the end a sutible home was found and its perfect for him.


----------



## Mertex

earlycuyler said:


> Had to give up my boy after the divorce was on because no one would rent to me. It took almost a year, but in the end a sutible home was found and its perfect for him.




Is that a Russell Terrier?  Looks like one to me....very nice looking dog.


----------



## earlycuyler

Mertex said:


> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had to give up my boy after the divorce was on because no one would rent to me. It took almost a year, but in the end a sutible home was found and its perfect for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a Russell Terrier?  Looks like one to me....very nice looking dog.
Click to expand...


For all intent and purpose he is a pit bull. But he is part bull terrible and American bull dog. Weighs 62 pounds and is just under knee high. He was a stray that wandered up to my door a few years ago. Wish I could still have him. Its just weird not having a dog with me. Im thinking of looking at Jacht Terriors for the possible next one. They are game dogs that hunt pigs good with the pit bull toughness but lack the attitude and stigma.


----------



## earlycuyler

Luddly Neddite said:


> Starting with
> 
> Michael Vicks' dogs - Where are they now?
> 
> I'll never forget reading that he took enjoyment in swinging his dogs around by their legs and slamming their heads against walls. He also liked electrocuting them in the most crude and cruel ways.
> 
> Vick has paid for his crimes by making enormous money playing a child's game.
> 
> Here's where his dogs ended up. More photos at the link.
> 
> These Were Michael Vick's Fighting Dogs-- But See Where They Are Now.



I remember when I was twelve my Dad taking me and my Brothef to the Mexican dudes house and removing six pits, true pits that were just left in the elements chained to a tree with no food or water because they would not fight. All were the best dogs you could ask for and loved chasing pigs. Good to be reminded that some of those dogs had a happy ending.


----------



## earlycuyler

This is the little guy im thinking about . Or one like it.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

OMG, would you just LOOK at this face!!

He was just adopted and they're trying to figure out a good name.


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## earlycuyler

Luddly Neddite said:


>



I have seen tho happen.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Luddly Neddite

Unkotare said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to have to dig up pictures of our previous dogs....we've had a Samoyed, a Lab, a Poodle, two Siberian Huskies, 2 Chows, 2 Akitas....too cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You had a Samoyed? No need to mention those other breeds then. You got it right.
Click to expand...


Years ago, I picked up a Samoyed pup who was wandering the street. I had to go to work so set him up with a dish of food and a water dish. Got back 8 hours later to find he had eaten my recliner. 

I ran an ad in the lost and found section but by the time his owner showed up, he had eaten most of my furniture. 

Beautiful little guy.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Mertex

Luddly Neddite said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to have to dig up pictures of our previous dogs....we've had a Samoyed, a Lab, a Poodle, two Siberian Huskies, 2 Chows, 2 Akitas....too cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You had a Samoyed? No need to mention those other breeds then. You got it right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Years ago, I picked up a Samoyed pup who was wandering the street. I had to go to work so set him up with a dish of food and a water dish. Got back 8 hours later to find he had eaten my recliner.
> 
> I ran an ad in the lost and found section but by the time his owner showed up, he had eaten most of my furniture.
> 
> Beautiful little guy.
Click to expand...


SIL that lived in New Mexico was breeding them, she had one left over and decided to give it to us as a gift.  Flew it to Alabama.....was so cute.  We named him Niki....but he was awful.  We had red clay in Alabama, and he was always rolling in it, so we couldn't keep him clean.  I didn't want him in the house when he had all that red dirt dripping off him..but  we loved him just the same.


----------



## Unkotare

Mertex said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You had a Samoyed? No need to mention those other breeds then. You got it right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Years ago, I picked up a Samoyed pup who was wandering the street. I had to go to work so set him up with a dish of food and a water dish. Got back 8 hours later to find he had eaten my recliner.
> 
> I ran an ad in the lost and found section but by the time his owner showed up, he had eaten most of my furniture.
> 
> Beautiful little guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SIL that lived in New Mexico was breeding them, she had one left over and decided to give it to us as a gift.  Flew it to Alabama.....was so cute.  We named him Niki....but he was awful.  We had red clay in Alabama, and he was always rolling in it, so we couldn't keep him clean.  I didn't want him in the house when he had all that red dirt dripping off him..but  we loved him just the same.
Click to expand...



LOL. They can be a handful. They are smart, independent, and often big enough to cause serious wreckage if they want to. Gotta know how to handle dogs to own a Samoyed.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


>




OMG....that looks like a Siberian Huskies (Czar), we had a long time ago....


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Luddly Neddite

Get out the tissues. This one will have you laughing and crying at the same time.

Two-legged Boxer puppy loves his first trip to the beach (VIDEO) » DogHeirs | Where Dogs Are Family « Keywords: two-legged, Boxer, Puppy, disabled


----------



## earlycuyler

drifter said:


>



Looks like my old dog Bella. Super cute.


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/H3uSGaXAxPU]Going out for a hike with the pack - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Iceweasel

I've got a couple doggies myself. Way too smart for my own good. I think you can tell a lot about people by how they treat animals. The gals I've dated that had no use for my dogs were kind of lifeless in my mind. More into jewelry, cars, boats, etc. Nowadays it's one of the first things I do, arrange a walk with the dogs.


----------



## Mertex

Luddly Neddite said:


> Get out the tissues. This one will have you laughing and crying at the same time.
> 
> Two-legged Boxer puppy loves his first trip to the beach (VIDEO) » DogHeirs | Where Dogs Are Family « Keywords: two-legged, Boxer, Puppy, disabled





Amazing how he can keep his balance and run as fast as he does....


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Mertex said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get out the tissues. This one will have you laughing and crying at the same time.
> 
> Two-legged Boxer puppy loves his first trip to the beach (VIDEO) » DogHeirs | Where Dogs Are Family « Keywords: two-legged, Boxer, Puppy, disabled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing how he can keep his balance and run as fast as he does....
Click to expand...


Certainly doesn't slow him down, does it!

He's just as cute as they come.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

My buddy Cozmo died in his sleep from congestive heart failure Tuesday night.
  Man I'm gonna miss him. Best boxer I've ever had.

   RIP Buddy


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

Luddly Neddite said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't it the truth!
> 
> Everyone knows that if you have kids, you will never again watch an entire movie or have alone time in the bathroom but its just as true with dogs and cats.
> 
> This isn't a very good photo but I bet you can guess where I was when I took it.
> 
> Meet our Maine coon, The Great Catsby, when he was but a wee tad. Just a kitten but already oozing off the counter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oops .. I should apologize for putting his pic in the dog thread.
Click to expand...


He's a cutie anyway!


----------



## Esmeralda

Luddly Neddite said:


> OMG, would you just LOOK at this face!!
> 
> He was just adopted and they're trying to figure out a good name.



LOL Yes, indeed. What a face!


----------



## Esmeralda

Name ^^^ I don't know why, but 'Columbo' comes to mind.


----------



## Bill Angel

Dog Lineup​


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Mertex

Bad Hair day..........


----------



## Claudette

Luddly Neddite said:


> Terrible crime - dog beds stolen ...
> 
> 28 Stolen Dog Beds - The BarkPost
> 
> Photos of the criminals at the link but here are a couple of the worst -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, there are serial criminals at work ... And, they're shameless:



What dog bed?? Mine all sleep on my bed. I get about four inches of that bed when all four of the pikers decide to pile on. LOL

Who the hell couldn't love a dog or two or three??


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Abandoned Dog With 'I Need A Home' Written On Fur Gets The Happy Ending She Deserves


> People seriously disgust me. Tonight was the 3rd of July parade downtown and I just so happened to get off early. I was walking home and I found this dog walking around scared and crying. Some sick fuck took a sharpie and wrote "FREE" on the dog sides and wrote "I NEED A HOME" on her forehead. A kind drunk girl was nice enough to give me her long key chain band that I used as a leash to get her home. This dog sits, shakes and lays on command. She is flea infested sweetheart that clearly doesn't deserve any of this. I'm going to try my best to get justice for this little girl. Who knows maybe I'll keep her. For now I'll call her Ama (short for amado which means loved on portuguese) everyone share and let's try and get justice and get these sick fucks held accountable!








There are also some really great animal-people reunion videos at the link.


----------



## Esmeralda

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32rVDwTUbzs]Dogs Pray Before Dinner - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Esmeralda

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BAfYxhu4a8Q]Cutest puppy EVER (Black Lab) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Esmeralda

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZ6LqiVrYkE]Cute Black Labrador Puppy Playing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Esmeralda

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewbZyA9mVX0]Funny Dogs Teaching Babies Compilation 2014 [NEW HD] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Luddly Neddite

This Pit Bull Carried Her Injured Chihuahua 'Soul Mate' To Safety, Now They Need A Loving Home








> About a week ago, Joanie the pit bull was discovered carrying an injured little friend -- Chachi the Chihuahua -- inside her mouth, around a Savannah, Georgia, neighborhood.
> 
> Animal control officers found Joanie putting Chachi down from time to time, to lick the Chihuahua's badly infected eye. Chachi "appreciated the attention," according the Savannah-Chatham Metropolitan Police Department's Facebook post on the pair.
> 
> "It's not every day we get to see such devotion between two special dogs like this," Animal Control Officer Christina Sutherin is quoted as saying. "They are both such sweet animals. But the relationship they share just sets them apart."
> 
> Shelter veterinarians had to remove Chachi's bum eye, and so Joanie has been living separately from her companion while he convalesces -- though Sutherin tells HuffPost that the two still "get together-time daily."
> 
> "Staff is amazed at the dedication and love these two have for one another," says Sutherin.








This is in Savannah, Georgia, no owner has come forward and the two are available for adoption. 

More at the link.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Happiest Boston Ever:


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Unkotare

No two distinct species share the unique bond that humans and dogs do. We have 'evolved' together for tens of thousands of years. There is a level of communication and understanding that a human cannot experience with any other animal. This is no accident of nature. We have lived together, hunted together, struggled to survive together and depended upon one another for many, many millennia. The impact that a good dog can have on an individual and a family is extraordinary and ineffable.


----------



## Vigilante

*Stray Dog Carries Injured Buddy in His Mouth Until Both Are Rescued*






It may be a love story for the ages. One is a lab/pit bull mix, the other is a thatchy, scruffy looking longhaired chihuahua mix. Together, they&#8217;re the best friends you&#8217;ll ever meet.
The Savannah-Chatham Metropolitan Police Department call the pair Joanie and Chachi. Someone noticed the two dogs wandering in a Savannah, Ga. neighborhood in mid-July and called Animal Control. The dogs did tend to attract attention &#8212; the larger dog was carrying around the smaller dog in her mouth.
It didn&#8217;t take long for Animal Control to notice that Chachi, the chihuahua, had seriously hurt his left eye.
&#8220;When we got on scene and examined it a little bit closer, we found out that it was a pretty significant injury and that Chachi was in quite a bit of pain,&#8221; Animal Control Officer Christina Sutherin told SavannahNow.



&#8220;He couldn&#8217;t see out of his left side, and to compensate for that, Joanie felt the need to pick him up and carry him around wherever she felt the need to go. So he was kind of her accessory, so to speak,&#8221; Sutherin added.
Joanie also stopped periodically, put Chachi down, and carefully licked his injured eye. She took care of him as best she could.
Unfortunately, Chachi&#8217;s eye was so badly injured that a veterinarian had to remove it. That meant a few days of separation for the two friends. Joanie and Chachi were happily reunited on July 22, amid much licking, wiggling and whimpering. Chachi has only one eye now, but that hasn&#8217;t dampened his spirit a bit.
The two dogs unquestionably care deeply for one another. Hopes ran high that they could find a new home together.
&#8220;They seem very bonded,&#8221; Sutherin said. &#8220;Joanie doesn&#8217;t like going anywhere without Chachi and Chachi doesn&#8217;t mind Joanie using him as an accessory. So if we could find a home ideally for the two of them, we think that would be best, both for them and for our spirits as well.&#8221;
Joanie and Chachi&#8217;s story went viral soon after it broke on July 16. Who can resist a couple of cute doggy buddies? The Savannah-Chatham Metropolitan Police Department&#8217;s Facebook page was deluged with posts from people from as far away as California who offered to fly to Georgia to adopt the adorable pair.



&#8220;It&#8217;s not every day we get to see such devotion between two special dogs like this,&#8221; Sutherin told WJCL. &#8220;They are both such sweet animals. But the relationship they share just sets them apart. It would be wonderful if we could find a home that could take both of them. But that is not always possible.&#8221;
In this case, though, it&#8217;s completely possible. Prepare for happiness, everyone. Joanie and Chachi have found a new forever home &#8211; together.
They&#8217;ll be headed to Florida in August, just as soon as they complete the post-inoculation waiting period required by state law to allow them to cross state lines. These two intrepid buddies who need to be together will get to live out the rest of their lives playing side by side in the sun, happy and safe.
Florida Care2 readers, if you see a white lab/pit bull mix carrying around a chihuahua his mouth, you&#8217;ll know exactly who they are. Tell them we said hi.




Read more: Stray Dog Carries Injured Buddy in His Mouth Until Both Are Rescued | Care2 Causes


----------



## Wolfsister77

This belongs in a dog lover's thread for sure. Guarantee'd to make you smile.


----------



## Ropey




----------



## ChrisL

I would like to have a dog like this one day.    Is that not the cutest little thing?  He looks like a stuffed animal!


----------



## Mr. H.

I called the local Dog Club seeking advice after our mutt bit a neighbor. 

Bottom line- I was advised to euthanize our pet of 15 years. 

I don't love this dog, but that there is fucked up.


----------



## ChrisL

Mr. H. said:


> I called the local Dog Club seeking advice after our mutt bit a neighbor.
> 
> Bottom line- I was advised to euthanize our pet of 15 years.
> 
> I don't love this dog, but that there is fucked up.



15 years is quite old for a dog.  I'm pretty sure the average life span of a dog is 10-12 years.  Does he suffer from any medical problems?


----------



## Gracie

Mr. H. said:


> I called the local Dog Club seeking advice after our mutt bit a neighbor.
> 
> Bottom line- I was advised to euthanize our pet of 15 years.
> 
> I don't love this dog, but that there is fucked up.



So...did you do it? I would have said a resounding NO.
Depending on the situation, of course. Dogs can get senile too. What did the neighbor do to get bit?


----------



## Gracie

I am finally over my NEED to go to the pound and find a new furkid for Karma. Met a puppy at the vets office a few days ago. She was not interested. So...that's a good thing, in my opinion. No more wondering if she is lonely. She isn't.


----------



## Mertex

ChrisL said:


> I would like to have a dog like this one day.    Is that not the cutest little thing?  He looks like a stuffed animal!




He is adorable.  If I ever got another dog, that would be the one.


----------



## Gracie

One of those lives a few doors down. SO CUTE when it is barking at Karma when I walk her.


----------



## ChrisL

Gracie said:


> One of those lives a few doors down. SO CUTE when it is barking at Karma when I walk her.



Hopefully, if I ever get one, I could train it not to bark too much.    Honestly, that is so annoying.  We have a neighbor who has a small dog that they just keep outside all day, and it barks incessantly.  I don't know how people can stand that all day long.


----------



## Gracie

Karma is so good. She barks now and then but not often. I let her, too. Dogs need to bark once in awhile. They are just doing what they do..warning, responding, talking. When I think she has done enough (maybe a few minutes or less), I say "Ok. We all know, Karma" and she stops.


----------



## Mertex

ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of those lives a few doors down. SO CUTE when it is barking at Karma when I walk her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully, if I ever get one, I could train it not to bark too much.    Honestly, that is so annoying.  We have a neighbor who has a small dog that they just keep outside all day, and it barks incessantly.  I don't know how people can stand that all day long.
Click to expand...



That's the problem with small dogs....they seem to yip yap a lot.


----------



## jacobwhite08

Nice photos! Dog is my ultimate pet!


----------



## Mr. H.

Gracie said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I called the local Dog Club seeking advice after our mutt bit a neighbor.
> 
> Bottom line- I was advised to euthanize our pet of 15 years.
> 
> I don't love this dog, but that there is fucked up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So...did you do it? I would have said a resounding NO.
> Depending on the situation, of course. Dogs can get senile too. What did the neighbor do to get bit?
Click to expand...


Of course not. He's snoozin' here on the floor next to my chair. 

I invited the neighbor in, assuming the dog would bark a-plenty but not bite (that's always been his behavior). She reached out to pet him and got bit. My bad. So he's in a mandated 10-day quarantine until Tuesday. 

I had to call a half-dozen vets before I found one to sign off on the home quarantine. The form states that the vet assumes all liability while the dog is home-quarantined. Why, I don't know. I have a meeting with the County Board's Health and Safety committee next month.


----------



## Mr. H.

ChrisL said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I called the local Dog Club seeking advice after our mutt bit a neighbor.
> 
> Bottom line- I was advised to euthanize our pet of 15 years.
> 
> I don't love this dog, but that there is fucked up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15 years is quite old for a dog.  I'm pretty sure the average life span of a dog is 10-12 years.  Does he suffer from any medical problems?
Click to expand...


Nothing outwardly. We're pretty sure he's hurting from doggy arthritis. He had x-rays a few months back and the vet marveled at what good shape he's in. His first 10 years were spent freely running the countryside. Then we moved to the city and he's always been leashed when out of the house.


----------



## ChrisL

Mr. H. said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I called the local Dog Club seeking advice after our mutt bit a neighbor.
> 
> Bottom line- I was advised to euthanize our pet of 15 years.
> 
> I don't love this dog, but that there is fucked up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So...did you do it? I would have said a resounding NO.
> Depending on the situation, of course. Dogs can get senile too. What did the neighbor do to get bit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course not. He's snoozin' here on the floor next to my chair.
> 
> I invited the neighbor in, assuming the dog would bark a-plenty but not bite (that's always been his behavior). She reached out to pet him and got bit. My bad. So he's in a mandated 10-day quarantine until Tuesday.
> 
> I had to call a half-dozen vets before I found one to sign off on the home quarantine. The form states that the vet assumes all liability while the dog is home-quarantined. Why, I don't know. I have a meeting with the County Board's Health and Safety committee next month.
Click to expand...


Sorry to hear about your trouble.  Hopefully everything works out well for you and your doggie!


----------



## AquaAthena

*How about a Dog Lover's Thread?*

Great idea. 

I haven't the time this morning to go through this OP but would like to make a comment, relative to the title:  Men who love dogs more than cats, make the best mates.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

?Shut up, n*gger!?: CA man goes on racist tirade when he?s caught throwing dog into the street



> A California man was arrested on charges of animal cruelty over the weekend after he was caught on video throwing a 6-month-old dog into the street by its leash.
> 
> Lindsey Cooks told KTLA that he was waiting at a bus station in Lancaster on Saturday when he saw 54-year-old Robert Emmett Martin abusing the puppy, and decided to record the crime with his cellphone.
> 
> Video shows a shirtless Martin yanking the dog into the air, and swinging it by its leash before he is confronted by Cooks. Martin begins yelling racial slurs at Cooks, and then picks up the dog, and slams it hard into the pavement.
> 
> As Martin turns around to hurl more racial slurs, the dog can be seen running away.
> 
> &#8220;I&#8217;m a human being, you know,&#8221; Cooks explained. &#8220;And I couldn&#8217;t see even a human being being treated like that, especially a dog can&#8217;t defend itself, a little dog. So, I had to do something.&#8221;
> 
> *&#8220;I had asked him to stop to, &#8216;Hey, man, stop doing the dog like that,&#8217; and all he could say was &#8216;Shut up, n*gger,&#8217;&#8221; *Cooks recalled, adding that only a &#8220;racist pig&#8221; would act that way.



More at the link, including video. 

The puppy is is being treated by a vet and the slimy racist abuser is out on bond.


----------



## Mertex

AquaAthena said:


> *How about a Dog Lover's Thread?*
> 
> Great idea.
> 
> I haven't the time this morning to go through this OP but would like to make a comment, relative to the title:  Men who love dogs more than cats, make the best mates.



No, that's not true.

My man used to love dogs.....but damn dogs kept running away or dying....now we just have cats and they are mostly his cats....he feeds them and cleans their litter boxes and they love him....jump on his lap while he's watching TV.  Me, they know I'll scream at them if they do something they're not supposed to, so they totally ignore me.   

But, to the point....he's been a good mate and continues to be....so your theory doesn't hold water in my case....


----------



## Carlsen

AquaAthena said:


> *How about a Dog Lover's Thread?*
> 
> Great idea.
> 
> I haven't the time this morning to go through this OP but would like to make a comment, relative to the title:  Men who love dogs more than cats, make the best mates.



I love dogs more then cats. This is my dog Leopold he die long time ago. I miss him
.





.


----------



## Mr. H.

We've got to have the sitter watch dog for several days, but I'm freaking she'll back out since he bit the neighbor and we had to go through the quarantine bit. She's going to call tomorrow when I'll tell her the story. She's licensed and all that so I'm wondering if it's procedure for them to avoid the dog from now on. Anyone have this kind of exerience?


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Luddly Neddite

*Dog For Sale ------Free to good home. Excellent guard dog.*

Owner cannot afford to feed him anymore, as there are no more drug pushers, thieves, murderers, or rapists left in the neighborhood for him to eat.

Most of them knew Jethro only by his Chinese Street name, _*Ho Ree Schitt.*_


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Minnesota dog elected mayor, is the very best - The Washington Post

_*"Hi, everyone! Meet Duke! He's a dog. He's also a mayor. He's a dog mayor. Well, a dog mayor-elect, I guess? Anyway, yeah. We're thinking the same thing.


This truly is the golden age of American politics.


Duke — which is actually not the dog pictured above but you know what dogs look like, right? — was elected mayor of tiny Cormorant, Minnesota on Tuesday, in one of those a pay-$1-to-vote situations. (He'll officially be sworn in this weekend, WDAY reports.) And look, as a proud member of the Hank Fan Club, I personally could not be more thrilled about the latest dog advancement in society."*_

More at the link and my bet is he's probably as good as some I've voted for.


----------



## ChrisL

Luddly Neddite said:


> Minnesota dog elected mayor, is the very best - The Washington Post
> 
> _*"Hi, everyone! Meet Duke! He's a dog. He's also a mayor. He's a dog mayor. Well, a dog mayor-elect, I guess? Anyway, yeah. We're thinking the same thing.
> 
> 
> This truly is the golden age of American politics.
> 
> 
> Duke — which is actually not the dog pictured above but you know what dogs look like, right? — was elected mayor of tiny Cormorant, Minnesota on Tuesday, in one of those a pay-$1-to-vote situations. (He'll officially be sworn in this weekend, WDAY reports.) And look, as a proud member of the Hank Fan Club, I personally could not be more thrilled about the latest dog advancement in society."*_
> 
> More at the link and my bet is he's probably as good as some I've voted for.



  At least he can't lie.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Carlsen said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> *How about a Dog Lover's Thread?*
> 
> Great idea.
> 
> I haven't the time this morning to go through this OP but would like to make a comment, relative to the title:  Men who love dogs more than cats, make the best mates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love dogs more then cats. This is my dog Leopold he die long time ago. I miss him
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


I like both.  Both are cute and special in their own ways.


----------



## Mertex

ChrisL said:


>


Ooh, that one hits low......


----------



## Luddly Neddite

FUN Nonpartisan Presidential Pets Montage VIDEO Liberals Unite



> A little break from all the anger and divisive politics!
> 
> This fun video is nonpartisan and chock full of pictures of Presidents with their beloved furry friends. There’s a few non presidential pet pictures thrown in as well as some Boehner pics to chew on.
> 
> The Monkees provide the soundtrack. Yay!



Turn up your sound and smile.


----------



## Mertex

Luddly Neddite said:


> FUN Nonpartisan Presidential Pets Montage VIDEO Liberals Unite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little break from all the anger and divisive politics!
> 
> This fun video is nonpartisan and chock full of pictures of Presidents with their beloved furry friends. There’s a few non presidential pet pictures thrown in as well as some Boehner pics to chew on.
> 
> The Monkees provide the soundtrack. Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turn up your sound and smile.
Click to expand...



Too cute.....


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Welcome to the BEST doggy day ever.

We're currently out of town and our dog is at the kennel but its nowhere near as much fun as this.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

There is another dog lovers thread.  I posted this picture in both.  Maybe they should be merged.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

The day her daddy came home -

Amazing Oasis It was supposed to be another ordinary day...until the door opened and her daddy came home One of the cutest reunions


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Police dog buried with full honors after dying in line of duty - Pets - TODAY.com





Oklahoma City police officer Sgt. Ryan Stark leans over the casket of his canine partner, Kye, who died after being stabbed by a burglary suspect.




Police officers file past Kye's casket during his Aug. 28 funeral.




Canine officers and their handlers from around the state stopped at Kye's casket.
“Without question, Kye’s sacrifice saved the life of one of the officers. We will forever remain in your debt,” said Sgt. Coy Gilbert during the eulogy at the dog's Aug. 28 service.




Read more at the link.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## ChrisL

drifter said:


>



That dog looks familiar.  I think another poster posted a picture of his dog that recently died that had two different colored eyes too.


----------



## Michelle420

ChrisL said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That dog looks familiar.  I think another poster posted a picture of his dog that recently died that had two different colored eyes too.
Click to expand...


Not aware of that, still a cutie.


----------



## ChrisL

drifter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That dog looks familiar.  I think another poster posted a picture of his dog that recently died that had two different colored eyes too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not aware of that, still a cutie.
Click to expand...


I think it might have been Average Joe?  (Sp?)  He has an avatar of his two dogs while driving down the road in his jeep.  Really cute.  They're both wearing goggles though, so you can't see the dogs eyes in the avatar, but I believe he posted a pic in a thread about his dog passing away, and it had two different colored eyes too, IIRC.  I could be mistaken though.  Lol.


----------



## Michelle420

ChrisL said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That dog looks familiar.  I think another poster posted a picture of his dog that recently died that had two different colored eyes too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not aware of that, still a cutie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it might have been Average Joe?  (Sp?)  He has an avatar of his two dogs while driving down the road in his jeep.  Really cute.  They're both wearing goggles though, so you can't see the dogs eyes in the avatar, but I believe he posted a pic in a thread about his dog passing away, and it had two different colored eyes too, IIRC.  I could be mistaken though.  Lol.
Click to expand...


This was from tumblr a placetolovedogs blog. I dunno.


----------



## ricechickie

this is my new pup.  My avatar is my old pup.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

ChrisL said:


> I would like to have a dog like this one day.    Is that not the cutest little thing?  He looks like a stuffed animal!



Check your local shelter. More than 25% of animals put down in shelters are "pure bred". When I was working in the field, I saw more pure breeds than I could ever have guessed. 

Really - get on the breed list at your shelter. If they don't have a breed list, volunteer and start one.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

ricechickie said:


> View attachment 31559  this is my new pup.  My avatar is my old pup.



Awww - Realy nice looking dog. 

Congrats.


----------



## ChrisL

Luddly Neddite said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to have a dog like this one day.    Is that not the cutest little thing?  He looks like a stuffed animal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check your local shelter. More than 25% of animals put down in shelters are "pure bred". When I was working in the field, I saw more pure breeds than I could ever have guessed.
> 
> Really - get on the breed list at your shelter. If they don't have a breed list, volunteer and start one.
Click to expand...


Thank you for the advice.  One of these days I just might do that.


----------



## ChrisL

drifter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That dog looks familiar.  I think another poster posted a picture of his dog that recently died that had two different colored eyes too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not aware of that, still a cutie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it might have been Average Joe?  (Sp?)  He has an avatar of his two dogs while driving down the road in his jeep.  Really cute.  They're both wearing goggles though, so you can't see the dogs eyes in the avatar, but I believe he posted a pic in a thread about his dog passing away, and it had two different colored eyes too, IIRC.  I could be mistaken though.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This was from tumblr a placetolovedogs blog. I dunno.
Click to expand...


Oh, I doubt very much it's the same dog.  I was just noticing the similarity, and especially with the 2 different colored eyes, as that is an unusual feature.


----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


>




There should be a caption with that picture.....


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

I love the cat's face.


----------



## ChrisL

"Bark Vader"


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## ChrisL

Luddly Neddite said:


>



You poor thing!  You can't post anything!    What's going on?


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Luddly Neddite

ChrisL said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You poor thing!  You can't post anything!    What's going on?
Click to expand...


Uh, its not me. Its that site.

themetapicture.com


----------



## ChrisL

Luddly Neddite said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You poor thing!  You can't post anything!    What's going on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh, its not me. Its that site.
> 
> themetapicture.com
Click to expand...


You mean the site won't allow you to copy the pictures?


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Mertex




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Mertex

This one must think he's a cat.....


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Mertex

*I heard you.............




*


----------



## ChrisL

Mertex said:


> *I heard you.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Are you sure that's a dog and not a mouse?


----------



## Mertex

This one thinks he can sing...........


----------



## Luddly Neddite

And a dog who won't come in until the owner opens an imaginary door. 

Silly Dog Won t Come Inside Until Owners Open Invisible Door


----------



## Mertex

Luddly Neddite said:


> And a dog who won't come in until the owner opens an imaginary door.
> 
> Silly Dog Won t Come Inside Until Owners Open Invisible Door



That is too funny.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

This is my dog





this is my dog on drugs






any questions?


----------



## Mertex




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Dogmaphobe said:


> This is my dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my dog on drugs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any questions?



He's a beauty!!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante

May this help someone with that pain in their hearts that we have all felt at one time in our lives.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Lol!  I love the expression on this dog's face.  Whoever said that animals can't make facial expressions?  Of course they can!!!


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Good thing this little guy didn't fall asleep in his water dish.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Uh ... A Science Lab at a Science Lab?


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Uncensored2008

I suspect everyone here knows what my dog looks like. 

Dingolicious.






The puppy is actually bigger than that Dingo now


----------



## ChrisL

Uncensored2008 said:


> I suspect everyone here knows what my dog looks like.
> 
> Dingolicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The puppy is actually bigger than that Dingo now



That's a real Dingo?  I didn't realize you could have them as pets.  Interesting!  He's really cute, and so is the pup!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

It's a baby Pomeranian.  Isn't it the cutest little thing?


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Mertex

Now here's a smart cat and dog.....


----------



## Mertex

Now that's being useful......


----------



## Mertex

*I didn't do it!




*


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Mertex said:


> *I didn't do it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*"It was that way when I found it"*

Somewhere, I've got a photo of our two cats, Brodie and Skip when he was just a kitten, sitting in a the middle of huge mess of tissue, looking SO sweet and innocent.

And, I took a video of an adorable little rescue pup we had. We had bought him his own little bed and he shredded it. We came around the corner to find him sitting in the middle of the mess and looking so pleased with himself. Its on my You Tube channel but under my real email address so can't post it. Very cute though. No way we could scold him for "fixing" it to his liking.


----------



## Mertex

This one looks really happy....


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

*This one thinks he's a human.......




*


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## percysunshine

Mertex said:


> *I didn't do it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



.

"It was the cat, officer...I can give you a full description..."

.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

*Watch This Golden Retriever Go On A Delightful Rampage During Obedience Competition*

 The Huffington Post  | By Ryan Grenoble 


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/...edience-test-video_n_6186890.html?cps=gravity
 Posted:  11/19/2014 3:04 pm EST  Updated:  11/22/2014 12:15 pm EST 

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/...edience-test-video_n_6186890.html?cps=gravity

Alright dog, you have two choices: 

_Option A)_ Run through this gauntlet of treats and toys, paying attention to none of them, for which you will be rewarded at the end with a scratch on the head.

_Option B)_ Throw out every last bit of obedience training you've ever received and live it up, because life is short, and treats? Treats are meant to be eaten.

This golden retriever might not be the most well-behaved dog of the group, but his tail is wagging more for a reason. Hey -- if you had a nose that smelled delicious snacks from a mile away, you'd have a hard time resisting, too.

Way to live it up, buddy.
Adorable video at the link.


----------



## Mertex

Luddly Neddite said:


> *Watch This Golden Retriever Go On A Delightful Rampage During Obedience Competition*
> 
> The Huffington Post  | By Ryan Grenoble
> 
> 
> Posted:  11/19/2014 3:04 pm EST  Updated:  11/22/2014 12:15 pm EST
> 
> Alright dog, you have two choices:
> 
> _Option A)_ Run through this gauntlet of treats and toys, paying attention to none of them, for which you will be rewarded at the end with a scratch on the head.
> 
> _Option B)_ Throw out every last bit of obedience training you've ever received and live it up, because life is short, and treats? Treats are meant to be eaten.
> 
> This golden retriever might not be the most well-behaved dog of the group, but his tail is wagging more for a reason. Hey -- if you had a nose that smelled delicious snacks from a mile away, you'd have a hard time resisting, too.
> 
> Way to live it up, buddy.
> Adorable video at the link.




That was too cute!


----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Luddly Neddite

Okay, I HATE this thread too cuz I want them all. 

ALL of them.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

*11 things humans do that dogs hate*
There are many ways you can drive a dog nuts — and you probably aren't even aware of them. So if you want to be your dog's best friend, find out how you can fix your annoying habits.

Read more: 11 things humans do that dogs hate MNN - Mother Nature Network


----------



## Mertex

Luddly Neddite said:


> *11 things humans do that dogs hate*
> There are many ways you can drive a dog nuts — and you probably aren't even aware of them. So if you want to be your dog's best friend, find out how you can fix your annoying habits.
> 
> Read more: 11 things humans do that dogs hate MNN - Mother Nature Network



Never thought some of those things were irritating to dogs....thanks.


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Carla_Danger

Mr Clean said:


> There's something wrong with people who don't like dogs.





The older I get, the less I like people and the more I like my dogs!


----------



## Carla_Danger

Here's my little JoJo!









I had to pull fuzz out of JoJo pug's butt this morning.  She decided to eat the stuffing out of a pillow last night.  Yuck!


----------



## Carla_Danger

Esmeralda said:


> I love labs!





I love pugs!  (giggle)


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Mertex

Carla_Danger said:


> Here's my little JoJo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to pull fuzz out of JoJo pug's butt this morning.  She decided to eat the stuffing out of a pillow last night.  Yuck!



So cute............


----------



## Mertex

He's been a bad boy....


----------



## Esmeralda

Luddly Neddite said:


> And a dog who won't come in until the owner opens an imaginary door.
> 
> Silly Dog Won t Come Inside Until Owners Open Invisible Door


When I lived in Turkey, I had an apartment with a nice terrace.  I had taken my cat overseas with me; he was about 8 or 9.  He'd go out and hang out on the terrace (there were lots of feral cats for him to watch down below--he didn't get to leave the apartment).  He learned how to jump up and unlatch the terrace door from outside.  Maybe not a big thing; I guess lots of cats do that, but I was impressed. It was funny too because I'd be in the living room chatting with a visitor, often Turkish, and suddenly the terrace door would open and my cat would waltz in. It supprised and impressed my Turkish visitors as they were, in general, not used to animals, cats or dogs, that were house pets or were trained.  They thought he was brilliant.  LOL


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever


----------



## pillars

Our puppy, who is a black mouth cur hound mix.  He is about the most loving dog ever, and so tenderhearted.  He and our older dog, a basenji mix, were mock fighting a few minutes ago.  It sounded like I had two wookies in the family room.


----------



## pillars

He grew from this:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




(about 20 pounds when we adopted him this summer)

to this:






We did not expect him to get so big, but I realize now that I should have been looking at those huge paws a little more closely when he was a pup.


----------



## skye

Yes darling ...he is LOLLOLLOL


----------



## pillars




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Sarah G

There are other things on this video that are pretty cute too.  Love the dog though.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Cassy Mo

This pic pretty much echoes what my Jack-Rat Terrier, Murphy, looks like, although Murphy hasn't so much color on his ears. He's around 22 pounds, and is either 10 or 11 years old, going by the vet's estimate.

He's a joy and a handful.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Cassy Mo said:


> This pic pretty much echoes what my Jack-Rat Terrier, Murphy, looks like, although Murphy hasn't so much color on his ears. He's around 22 pounds, and is either 10 or 11 years old, going by the vet's estimate.
> 
> He's a joy and a handful.







This is a Selene - half Australian Shepherd and half Greyhound. She is the little puppy in my avie with my Dingo. She is 60 pounds.


----------



## featherlite

My Malinois has the black face mask...but Ive never seen one with this coloring. such a beautiful dog.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo

3/4 Blue Heeler, and 1/4 Border Collie


----------



## Cassy Mo

_"I set the style."_

_



_


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo

Let's call it a day, partner.


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


> This pic pretty much echoes what my Jack-Rat Terrier, Murphy, looks like, although Murphy hasn't so much color on his ears. He's around 22 pounds, and is either 10 or 11 years old, going by the vet's estimate.
> 
> He's a joy and a handful.


Not sure of his age?  Was he a rescue dog?


----------



## Cassy Mo

Yes, from a local Humane Society, in one of the many crates in the puppy room. I would have picked him no matter what, but I do laugh at how oblivious I was.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

"This is awesome! SO much better than my own poo."


----------



## Cassy Mo

What a handsome fellow. A German Wirehaired Pointer.


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

Soooooo sleepy......


----------



## Mertex

Awww, reminds me of a pet Siberian Husky we had named Argus.....but ours had blue eyes.


----------



## Cassy Mo

Friends forever.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda

Esmeralda said:


>


This one looks almost exactly like the female lab I used to have.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## featherlite

this man use to bring his afghan hound in to be groomed and this dog hated to be brushed, bathed and shaved. He was a real cool rich older guy ( actually looked like his dog. long white pony tail , long pointy face lol) said he would pay whatever it takes, just be patient with "Drac" and get all the twigs and tree sap out of his fur. 
3 days later  ...Drac was beautiful!


----------



## Cassy Mo

Esmeralda said:


> This one looks almost exactly like the female lab I used to have.



What a beauty!


----------



## Mr Natural

Did you know . . .

Dogs are the only animal that understands human facial expressions and hand gestures?


----------



## Cassy Mo

featherlite said:


> this man use to bring his afghan hound in to be groomed and this dog hated to be brushed, bathed and shaved. He was a real cool rich older guy ( actually looked like his dog. long white pony tail , long pointy face lol) said he would pay whatever it takes, just be patient with "Drac" and get all the twigs and tree sap out of his fur.
> 3 days later  ...Drac was beautiful!



I've always been curious about the grooming of these particular dogs. 3 days! I hope he didn't instantly roll around in the grass as soon as he got home.


----------



## featherlite

Cassy Mo said:


> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this man use to bring his afghan hound in to be groomed and this dog hated to be brushed, bathed and shaved. He was a real cool rich older guy ( actually looked like his dog. long white pony tail , long pointy face lol) said he would pay whatever it takes, just be patient with "Drac" and get all the twigs and tree sap out of his fur.
> 3 days later  ...Drac was beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've always been curious about the grooming of these particular dogs. 3 days! I hope he didn't instantly roll around in the grass as soon as he got home.
Click to expand...


Felt like 3 days lol. They are beautiful /cool looking dogs....but definitely high maintenance.


----------



## Cassy Mo

Mr Clean said:


> Did you know . . .
> 
> Dogs are the only animal that understands human facial expressions and hand gestures?



My dog, who was fully grown when my late husband and I adopted him, hurriedly left the kitchen one evening when I loudly sighed over some stupid thing I had done while cooking. That sigh must have signified something else to him, more than likely scary.


----------



## Cassy Mo

featherlite said:


> Felt like 3 days lol. They are beautiful /cool looking dogs....but definitely high maintenance.



LOL...I misunderstood. As a teenager, I so wanted one of these dogs, but I'm sure the maintenance part of it didn't even enter my head.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Luddly Neddite

Brace yourself for this one -


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Cassy Mo

Wolfsister77 said:


>



That is just too cute for words!


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

This is too much...........


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## ChrisL

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


LOL  My dog would not have been impressed with a fancy dog house. She didn't want a dog house; she wanted to be in the big house with me.


----------



## Cassy Mo

Esmeralda said:


> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL  My dog would not have been impressed with a fancy dog house. She didn't want a dog house; she wanted to be in the big house with me.
Click to expand...


Exactly! Years ago, my husband spend days building a plain one, and it was virtually in pristine condition when we moved, for lack of occupants. Three outside dogs at the time, and not a one wanted anything to do with it. LOL


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


I like the one in the middle best. Wonder if a dog would like it....It has a nice covered veranda and an indoor place in case it rains or is windy.  I guess if you left your dog outside all the time, it would use it??


----------



## Cassy Mo

Esmeralda said:


> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the one in the middle best. Wonder if a dog would like it....It has a nice covered veranda and an indoor place in case it rains or is windy.  I guess if you left your dog outside all the time, it would use it??
Click to expand...


There must be a lot of dogs who would absolutely adore the one with the veranda...for the shade alone, if for nothing else. There are dogs in these parts who would be thrilled with a cardboard box. It's gotten better around here, but my late husband and I used to see a lot of dogs in the dead of winter, tied to a tree, and not a shelter in sight. Just horrible.


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the one in the middle best. Wonder if a dog would like it....It has a nice covered veranda and an indoor place in case it rains or is windy.  I guess if you left your dog outside all the time, it would use it??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There must be a lot of dogs who would absolutely adore the one with the veranda...for the shade alone, if for nothing else. There are dogs in these parts who would be thrilled with a cardboard box. It's gotten better around here, but my late husband and I used to see a lot of dogs in the dead of winter, tied to a tree, and not a shelter in sight. Just horrible.
Click to expand...

Oh, how awful. There should be something like 'habitat for humanity' where people build little houses for dogs who live outdoors.

I think the one with the veranda is best as it is a shaded area but the dog can see what's going on around it and only needs the indoor house for seclusion or shelter.


----------



## Cassy Mo

Full agreement to both!


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Maxx

Our newest baby boy- Koda Bear.
He's gonna be pretty good sized.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Mertex

Smile, I'm taking a selfie........


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


I'm sorry, but this really disturbs me. I'm watching this and wondering how easy it would be for a dog to get severely injured doing this.  I don't think it is a safe thing for a dog to do.  You can teach a child or an adult to use a trampoline safely: you can't teach that to a dog. Broken backs, broken limbs, broken necks...that's what I see happening.  I tried to find on the internet what vets say about this, dogs jumping on trampolines, but haven't found anything pro or con.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## iamwhatiseem

Sandy........


----------



## Cassy Mo

Esmeralda said:


> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but this really disturbs me. I'm watching this and wondering how easy it would be for a dog to get severely injured doing this.  I don't think it is a safe thing for a dog to do.  You can teach a child or an adult to use a trampoline safely: you can't teach that to a dog. Broken backs, broken limbs, broken necks...that's what I see happening.  I tried to find on the internet what vets say about this, dogs jumping on trampolines, but haven't found anything pro or con.
Click to expand...


Yes, and as we see on this video, one dog just managed to catch himself. Even if they don't get the lift that a person does, there are endless possibilities for injuries.

(As an aside, although we never had a trampoline for our kids, as a grown man, my son broke his arm on one. )


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but this really disturbs me. I'm watching this and wondering how easy it would be for a dog to get severely injured doing this.  I don't think it is a safe thing for a dog to do.  You can teach a child or an adult to use a trampoline safely: you can't teach that to a dog. Broken backs, broken limbs, broken necks...that's what I see happening.  I tried to find on the internet what vets say about this, dogs jumping on trampolines, but haven't found anything pro or con.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, and as we see on this video, one dog just managed to catch himself. Even if they don't get the lift that a person does, there are endless possibilities for injuries.
> 
> (As an aside, although we never had a trampoline for our kids, as a grown man, my son broke his arm on one. )
Click to expand...


I'm still looking to see if there is any vet comments on this issue. Dogs are not meant to jump like this, I don't think.  One time, when my lab was young and we were at the vet, when he finished examining her, I told her to jump down from the examining table, he told me not to do that because it was unsafe for her to jump like that.  He lifted her down.


A few years later, when she was playing Frisbee with me in the park, she stepped in a hole in the lawn and tore a ligament in here leg; the vet likened it to a human's football injury. She was in a hard cast for 6 weeks and a soft cast for another 6 weeks, and her leg was never the same again.  When I was looking at the video, I was thinking trampolines would be especially dangerous for long legged dogs.


----------



## Maxx

Mertex said:


> Smile, I'm taking a selfie........




That is hilarious!


----------



## featherlite




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Mertex

Where the expression "sick as a dog" originated.......


----------



## Mertex

It sucks to be little and cute........arf!


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## featherlite




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## ChrisL

Is it Monday again already?


----------



## ChrisL

No way man, I'm sleeping in!


----------



## ChrisL

Maybe an iced coffee will help.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

featherlite said:


>


Awwwww!!


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

Pooped out after a long walk.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Mertex

Me Sadz........


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Mertex

Cassy Mo said:


>



So sweet.....


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Lol!  He looks like a teddy bear!


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Carla_Danger

They're so cute!


----------



## Carla_Danger

I like this one.


----------



## Carla_Danger




----------



## Esmeralda

Esmeralda said:


>


I like this one.  A good looking adult dog, and a good size.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Esmeralda said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this one.  A good looking adult dog, and a good size.
Click to expand...



He's pretty!


----------



## Carla_Danger

Pug vs Labradoodle


----------



## HereWeGoAgain




----------



## HereWeGoAgain




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## ChrisL

Esmeralda said:


>



Aww.  Look at the sweet little face.


----------



## Carla_Danger




----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Cassy Mo said:


>



   Love the Bulldog!!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Carla_Danger said:


>



  He wakes up and is like, where the heck am I?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He wakes up and is like, where the heck am I?
Click to expand...


  I used to think it was cute right up until I had two eighty pound Boxers in bed with us,they snore like crazy!!


----------



## Carla_Danger




----------



## Carla_Danger

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He wakes up and is like, where the heck am I?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used to think it was cute right up until I had two eighty pound Boxers in bed with us,they snore like crazy!!
Click to expand...




LOL, I'm used to it.  I bet my 4 pugs are equal to your two boxers!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Carla_Danger said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He wakes up and is like, where the heck am I?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used to think it was cute right up until I had two eighty pound Boxers in bed with us,they snore like crazy!!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, I'm used to it.  I bet my 4 pugs are equal to your two boxers!
Click to expand...


  All the flat nose dogs are bad about it.
While mine may be in stereo? At least it's not surround sound.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Carla_Danger

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He wakes up and is like, where the heck am I?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used to think it was cute right up until I had two eighty pound Boxers in bed with us,they snore like crazy!!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, I'm used to it.  I bet my 4 pugs are equal to your two boxers!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All the flat nose dogs are bad about it.
> While mine may be in stereo? At least it's not surround sound.
Click to expand...



Good point.  I was working from home one day, and I'm pretty sure the customer I had on the phone thought I was farting.  lol


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## CremeBrulee




----------



## Carla_Danger

I know this because there was an awkward silence.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

This isnt uncommon when they're having dreams,bad or good I couldnt say.
But at times they look possessed.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Here's Jackson, my most beautiful pug.


----------



## Carla_Danger

HereWeGoAgain said:


> This isnt uncommon when they're having dreams,bad or good I couldnt say.
> But at times they look possessed.




That's hilarious!


----------



## Cassy Mo

Carla_Danger said:


> Here's Jackson, my most beautiful pug.
> 
> View attachment 46447




He really _is_ beautiful.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Cassy Mo said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's Jackson, my most beautiful pug.
> 
> View attachment 46447
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He really _is_ beautiful.
Click to expand...



Thank you!  He's a big mama's boy!


----------



## Cassy Mo

Carla_Danger said:


> Here's Jackson, my most beautiful pug.
> 
> View attachment 46447



My daughter has two puggles, and although they can be wild and rowdy while visiting, once in a while I would catch them sitting almost regally, with a thoughtful look on their face like your Jackson. And this less than an hour after pulling a throw rug through one of the narrow openings in their crate and absolutely destroying it. LOL


----------



## ChrisL

Carla_Danger said:


> Here's Jackson, my most beautiful pug.
> 
> View attachment 46447



He is such a sweetie, Carla.


----------



## The Professor

Carla_Danger said:


> Here's Jackson, my most beautiful pug.
> 
> View attachment 46447



He looks like he's contemplating the fate of the entire world.

Thanks for the picture.


----------



## Esmeralda

This is a Bichon Frise.  I have been reading up on them, and they seem  like really good small dogs


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## ChrisL

Cassy Mo said:


>



My gosh!  Is that a giant dog or a tiny baby?


----------



## Cassy Mo

ChrisL said:


> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My gosh!  Is that a giant dog or a tiny baby?
Click to expand...


LOL...a mystery!


----------



## ChrisL

Cassy Mo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My gosh!  Is that a giant dog or a tiny baby?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...a mystery!
Click to expand...


Could be both I guess.


----------



## Esmeralda

Bichon Frise






They are very smart, are good for the elderly and children, are good for taking to nursing homes to visit the elderly, are good for apartment living, etc.  They sound like good small dogs. I prefer bigger dogs, but if I were to get a small dog, this would be the one.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Cassy Mo said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's Jackson, my most beautiful pug.
> 
> View attachment 46447
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter has two puggles, and although they can be wild and rowdy while visiting, once in a while I would catch them sitting almost regally, with a thoughtful look on their face like your Jackson. And this less than an hour after pulling a throw rug through one of the narrow openings in their crate and absolutely destroying it. LOL
Click to expand...



They are cute!


----------



## Carla_Danger

ChrisL said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's Jackson, my most beautiful pug.
> 
> View attachment 46447
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is such a sweetie, Carla.
Click to expand...



Thank you.


----------



## Carla_Danger

The Professor said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's Jackson, my most beautiful pug.
> 
> View attachment 46447
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He looks like he's contemplating the fate of the entire world.
> 
> Thanks for the picture.
Click to expand...



I know.  In that pic his eyes look soulful, but I guarantee the only things floating around up there are dog treats, stuffed animals, and playing in the backyard.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Esmeralda said:


> This is a Bichon Frise.  I have been reading up on them, and they seem  like really good small dogs




He/she looks so cuddly!


----------



## Esmeralda

Carla_Danger said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a Bichon Frise.  I have been reading up on them, and they seem  like really good small dogs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He/she looks so cuddly!
Click to expand...

That's another thing I found in my research. They are cuddly, love to cuddle. Then are very affectionate and love companionship.


----------



## Cassy Mo

I am totally in awe of the basset hound's ears, and I probably wouldn't be able to leave them alone if I had one. Also, they could be used as a throw, for those times you couldn't reach one.* It's all good.

*Still attached to nice, warm, cuddly dog, of course.


----------



## featherlite

not sure if these are beagles or bassets.
 Ive always wanted a coon hound or one of the big hounds..Im not sure why I just think they are cool. Not the dog for my lifestyle though


----------



## rightwinger

.


----------



## ChrisL

rightwinger said:


> View attachment 46512



Adorable.    Yours?


----------



## rightwinger

ChrisL said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 46512
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adorable.    Yours?
Click to expand...

 
Thats my baby

Australian Shepherd


----------



## ChrisL

rightwinger said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 46512
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adorable.    Yours?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats my baby
> 
> Australian Shepherd
Click to expand...


He or she looks like a baby too.  Very sweet pup!


----------



## rightwinger

ChrisL said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 46512
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adorable.    Yours?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats my baby
> 
> Australian Shepherd
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He or she looks like a baby too.  Very sweet pup!
Click to expand...

 
She was about six months old at the time

Still sleeps in that chair


----------



## ChrisL

rightwinger said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 46512
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adorable.    Yours?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats my baby
> 
> Australian Shepherd
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He or she looks like a baby too.  Very sweet pup!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She was about six months old at the time
> 
> Still sleeps in that chair
Click to expand...


That HER chair now.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## ChrisL

Ticklish pup!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

My gosh, this one looks just like a stuffed animal!    How CUTE!


----------



## Cassy Mo

The komondor


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Mertex

We had a Sammie like this one:


----------



## MaryL

Mr Clean said:


> There's something wrong with people who don't like dogs.


But when they have the nerve to up and die on you? What do you do? I got another puppy dog, A fluffy  puffy handhold of hair and not much else. A certified cutie pie. Adorable. I love her.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## MaryL

Cassy Mo said:


>


Not so cute, adorable nonetheless. Good pic.


----------



## Cassy Mo

MaryL said:


> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not so cute, adorable nonetheless. Good pic.
Click to expand...


Yep, I could find myself hugging him. Same breed as the dog in the film, Turner and Hooch. Way back when.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not so cute, adorable nonetheless. Good pic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, I could find myself hugging him. Same breed as the dog in the film, Turner and Hooch. Way back when.
Click to expand...

That dog drooled. Yuck!!


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo

Esmeralda said:


> That dog drooled. Yuck!!



LOL....big time!


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Carla_Danger

Esmeralda said:


>





When you get a dog, I'll make him/her a hat.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Esmeralda said:


>


----------



## Cassy Mo

This is how my Murphy would act when he was much younger, and feeling particularly rambunctious.


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


> This is how my Murphy would act when he was much younger, and feeling particularly rambunctious.


OMG! A ball of energy!


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Carla_Danger

Esmeralda said:


>





I have a copy of that movie for my pugs to watch.  lol  That's their favorite movie.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Esmeralda said:


>





He can drive, just not very well.  Hehe!


----------



## Carla_Danger

Esmeralda said:


>





How could anyone not love that face?


----------



## Carla_Danger

Esmeralda said:


>




Isn't that a Jack Russell?  Are you thinking of getting one of these little cuties?  If so, just make sure you plan on peeling this bundle of energy off the wall, and hide your pillows!


----------



## featherlite

This is true.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

ChrisL said:


>




We had a couple of Siberian Huskies some time back....one looked just like that one.


----------



## ChrisL

Mertex said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a couple of Siberian Huskies some time back....one looked just like that one.
Click to expand...


They are absolutely beautiful dogs.  A guy who used to live in my neighborhood had one, and I'd always stop and pet him.  The dog, not the guy.


----------



## Carla_Danger




----------



## Carla_Danger




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## featherlite




----------



## featherlite




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Bath time!


----------



## featherlite




----------



## featherlite




----------



## Carla_Danger

Cassy Mo said:


>





I love smashed faces!


----------



## Carla_Danger

ChrisL said:


>




More smashed faces!


----------



## Cassy Mo

featherlite said:


>



What a beauty!


----------



## Cassy Mo

Carla_Danger said:


> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love smashed faces!
Click to expand...


LOL...they're pretty irresistible.


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Carla_Danger




----------



## ChrisL

Dogs with ugly Christmas sweaters.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Carla_Danger




----------



## Carla_Danger

This one cracks me up!


----------



## ChrisL

Carla_Danger said:


> This one cracks me up!


----------



## Moonglow

dog town


----------



## Carla_Danger

Moonglow said:


> dog town




Are those your dogs?


----------



## Carla_Danger

This pug does not want to share his bed.


----------



## Moonglow

Carla_Danger said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> dog town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are those your dogs?
Click to expand...




Carla_Danger said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> dog town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are those your dogs?
Click to expand...

some, I have 12...


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> dog town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are those your dogs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> dog town
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are those your dogs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> some, I have 12...
Click to expand...


12???


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> dog town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are those your dogs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> dog town
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are those your dogs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> some, I have 12...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 12???
Click to expand...

I rescue dogs and any animal in distress...and try to find them homes....


----------



## Moonglow

I was able to find homes for 5 dogs this week....


----------



## Carla_Danger

Moonglow said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> dog town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are those your dogs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> dog town
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are those your dogs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> some, I have 12...
Click to expand...



Holy cow!


----------



## Carla_Danger

Moonglow said:


> I was able to find homes for 5 dogs this week....





That makes me feel all warm and fuzzy towards you.  hehe!


----------



## Moonglow

Carla_Danger said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was able to find homes for 5 dogs this week....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That makes me feel all warm and fuzzy towards you.  hehe!
Click to expand...

Thanks, I am sure they are happy...they were adopted by dog loving families....When I find birds I am able to take them to a bird rescue close by. But for opossums, raccoons and snakes..I take care of them myself...


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## ChrisL

Cassy Mo said:


>



Those baby belly laughs are so infectious!    That is sooo cute.


----------



## Cassy Mo

ChrisL said:


> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those baby belly laughs are so infectious!    That is sooo cute.
Click to expand...


I agree. Those belly laughs are instant mood lifters!


----------



## featherlite

Moonglow said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was able to find homes for 5 dogs this week....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That makes me feel all warm and fuzzy towards you.  hehe!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I am sure they are happy...they were adopted by dog loving families....When I find birds I am able to take them to a bird rescue close by. But for opossums, raccoons and snakes..I take care of them myself...
Click to expand...


 Moonglow!!! thats very cool.  Find birds? you mean injured wild birds or parrot types?
I have a friend that works in wild animal rescue ( she loves it)...I say let nature take care of raccoons, snakes and opposums.


----------



## Moonglow

featherlite said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was able to find homes for 5 dogs this week....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That makes me feel all warm and fuzzy towards you.  hehe!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I am sure they are happy...they were adopted by dog loving families....When I find birds I am able to take them to a bird rescue close by. But for opossums, raccoons and snakes..I take care of them myself...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moonglow!!! thats very cool.  Find birds? you mean injured wild birds or parrot types?
> I have a friend that works in wild animal rescue ( she loves it)...I say let nature take care of raccoons, snakes and opposums.
Click to expand...

Wild birds like Vultures, Eagles, Red Tailed Hawks...or a song bird....


----------



## featherlite




----------



## featherlite




----------



## Esmeralda

featherlite said:


>


This is a cutie. What kind of dog is this?


----------



## featherlite

Esmeralda said:


> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a cutie. What kind of dog is this?
Click to expand...


Australian Shepard or one mixed with it...I think. I love the coat color/markings.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Toro

I have an Aussie.





He LOVES the beach!


----------



## featherlite

Toro said:


> I have an Aussie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He LOVES the beach!



They are a great breed...smart dogs.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Carla_Danger




----------



## Esmeralda

Carla_Danger said:


>


Puppies are so much more cuddly than monkies.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Esmeralda said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puppies are so much more cuddly than monkies.
Click to expand...



True. That one monkey is using kissing as an excuse to check their mouths.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo

Clean out all soot first! LOL


----------



## ChrisL

Burrito please!


----------



## ChrisL

Hey cat!  This is just how I roll!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Awww.  Cute!


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## skye

my baby....he is dead ...I adored him ....

this photo from some time ago  ...I miss him....I still love him

I miss him so....  he was my baby


----------



## skye

he was a  Bichon Frise

My God I do miss him so much ....

his name was Georgie...


not him but looks like him totally





he is dead .....I love pets with all my heart..... protect ...feed them ...

I miss him


----------



## Esmeralda

skye said:


> he was a  Bichon Frise
> 
> My God I do miss him so much ....
> 
> his name was Georgie...
> 
> 
> not him but looks like him totally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he is dead .....I love pets with all my heart..... protect ...feed them ...
> 
> I miss him


 The Bichon Frise are known to be intelligent and very loving animals.


----------



## Cassy Mo

skye said:


> my baby....he is dead ...I adored him ....
> 
> this photo from some time ago  ...I miss him....I still love him
> 
> I miss him so....  he was my baby



My condolences.


----------



## Carla_Danger

I think this is the most beautiful thing I've ever seen.  lol


----------



## skye

Cassy Mo said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> my baby....he is dead ...I adored him ....
> 
> this photo from some time ago  ...I miss him....I still love him
> 
> I miss him so....  he was my baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My condolences.
Click to expand...



He died a few years ago but he is still missed, of course. Thank you Cassy Mo.

Now I have a cat, a Russian Blue.


----------



## Carla_Danger

skye said:


> he was a  Bichon Frise
> 
> My God I do miss him so much ....
> 
> his name was Georgie...
> 
> 
> not him but looks like him totally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he is dead .....I love pets with all my heart..... protect ...feed them ...
> 
> I miss him




Bichon's are cute, cuddly, little dogs.  

Here's Emma, the last dog I had to put down. She was one of the best dogs I ever owned.


----------



## skye

Emma is sweet....I am sorry


----------



## Carla_Danger

skye said:


> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> my baby....he is dead ...I adored him ....
> 
> this photo from some time ago  ...I miss him....I still love him
> 
> I miss him so....  he was my baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My condolences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He died a few years ago but he is still missed, of course. Thank you Cassy Mo.
> 
> Now I have a cat, a Russian Blue.
Click to expand...



I'm sure he had a good little life.


----------



## Carla_Danger

skye said:


> Emma is sweet....I am sorry




TY!

I told a friend of mine that I would babysit until we found Emma's owner, and I ended up babysitting for 10 years.  lol


----------



## featherlite

skye said:


> my baby....he is dead ...I adored him ....
> 
> this photo from some time ago  ...I miss him....I still love him
> 
> I miss him so....  he was my baby



She is adorable. Of course you still miss her. I love saying " bichon frise".
btw....you are totally beautiful!  =)


----------



## featherlite

I had to put her down a few yeas ago. I think she was the cutest thing ever.


----------



## Carla_Danger

featherlite said:


> View attachment 49494
> I had to put her down a few yeas ago. I think she was the cutest thing ever.




Awww, a little Boston Terrier! What was her name?


----------



## Carla_Danger

featherlite said:


> Missy...I didn
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 49494
> I had to put her down a few yeas ago. I think she was the cutest thing ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww, a little Boston Terrier! What was her name?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zim ... she was tiny. =)
Click to expand...




The only fault a dog has is they don't live long enough. I believe there's a famous quote out there saying something similar. 

Here's my pug, Mason, with Emma in the back.  Mason is getting old.  He was my first pug.  I have 3 others...2 old pugs, and two young ones.  So, all together I have Mason, Mallory, Jackson, and JoJo.


----------



## Carla_Danger

And here's Mason in his life-jacket.    He's a little old man now.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Zim, that's a cute name!


----------



## featherlite

awww 


Carla_Danger said:


> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Missy...I didn
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 49494
> I had to put her down a few yeas ago. I think she was the cutest thing ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww, a little Boston Terrier! What was her name?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zim ... she was tiny. =)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only fault a dog has is they don't live long enough. I believe there's a famous quote out there saying something similar.
> 
> Here's my pug, Mason, with Emma in the back.  Mason is getting old.  He was my first pug.  I have 3 others...2 old pugs, and two young ones.  So, all together I have Mason, Mallory, Jackson, and JoJo.
> 
> 
> View attachment 49498
Click to expand...

Missy was her shelter name...we named her Zim. I fostered quite a few also. Now I have a Belgian Malinois.


----------



## featherlite

Carla_Danger said:


> And here's Mason in his life-jacket.    He's a little old man now.
> 
> 
> View attachment 49499



haha hes so cute. looks like he could be a lifeguard.


----------



## featherlite

Carla_Danger said:


> And here's Mason in his life-jacket.    He's a little old man now.
> 
> 
> View attachment 49499



haha hes so cute. looks like he could be a lifeguard.


Carla_Danger said:


> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Missy...I didn
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 49494
> I had to put her down a few yeas ago. I think she was the cutest thing ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww, a little Boston Terrier! What was her name?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zim ... she was tiny. =)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only fault a dog has is they don't live long enough. I believe there's a famous quote out there saying something similar.
> 
> Here's my pug, Mason, with Emma in the back.  Mason is getting old.  He was my first pug.  I have 3 others...2 old pugs, and two young ones.  So, all together I have Mason, Mallory, Jackson, and JoJo.
> 
> 
> View attachment 49498
Click to expand...


LOL!!!
one Halloween I dressed my boston in a spider costume...she kept looking back and growling at the legs following her.
My dog now isnt the dress up type.  lol


----------



## Carla_Danger

featherlite said:


> awww
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Missy...I didn
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 49494
> I had to put her down a few yeas ago. I think she was the cutest thing ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww, a little Boston Terrier! What was her name?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zim ... she was tiny. =)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only fault a dog has is they don't live long enough. I believe there's a famous quote out there saying something similar.
> 
> Here's my pug, Mason, with Emma in the back.  Mason is getting old.  He was my first pug.  I have 3 others...2 old pugs, and two young ones.  So, all together I have Mason, Mallory, Jackson, and JoJo.
> 
> 
> View attachment 49498
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Missy was her shelter name...we named her Zim. I fostered quite a few also. Now I have a Belgian Malinois.
Click to expand...




I had to google Belgian Malinois.  Cute!  They look similar to a German Shepard. Are their personalities similar?


----------



## featherlite

mine is...


Carla_Danger said:


> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> awww
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Missy...I didn
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 49494
> I had to put her down a few yeas ago. I think she was the cutest thing ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww, a little Boston Terrier! What was her name?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zim ... she was tiny. =)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only fault a dog has is they don't live long enough. I believe there's a famous quote out there saying something similar.
> 
> Here's my pug, Mason, with Emma in the back.  Mason is getting old.  He was my first pug.  I have 3 others...2 old pugs, and two young ones.  So, all together I have Mason, Mallory, Jackson, and JoJo.
> 
> 
> View attachment 49498
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Missy was her shelter name...we named her Zim. I fostered quite a few also. Now I have a Belgian Malinois.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to google Belgian Malinois.  Cute!  They look similar to a German Shepard. Are their personalities similar?
Click to expand...

Mine is ( from the ones Ive been around)  hyper & large but really trainable. Ill post a pic of mine next time Im on.


----------



## Carla_Danger

featherlite said:


> mine is...
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> awww
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Missy...I didn
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awww, a little Boston Terrier! What was her name?
> 
> 
> 
> Zim ... she was tiny. =)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only fault a dog has is they don't live long enough. I believe there's a famous quote out there saying something similar.
> 
> Here's my pug, Mason, with Emma in the back.  Mason is getting old.  He was my first pug.  I have 3 others...2 old pugs, and two young ones.  So, all together I have Mason, Mallory, Jackson, and JoJo.
> 
> 
> View attachment 49498
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Missy was her shelter name...we named her Zim. I fostered quite a few also. Now I have a Belgian Malinois.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to google Belgian Malinois.  Cute!  They look similar to a German Shepard. Are their personalities similar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mine is ( from the ones Ive been around)  hyper & large but really trainable. Ill post a pic of mine next time Im on.
Click to expand...



Yes, please do!


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

Carla_Danger


----------



## Sun Devil 92

Mr Clean said:


> There's something wrong with people who don't like dogs.



Only a lefty.....


----------



## Sun Devil 92

Esmeralda said:


>



That is beyond touching.....

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

Esmeralda said:


>



Great thread !!!!!!

Wonderful stories and pics.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Esmeralda said:


> Carla_Danger






The clown breed of dogs!!!


----------



## Carla_Danger

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's something wrong with people who don't like dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only a lefty.....
Click to expand...




Really?  You're going to bring politics on a dog thread?  I guarantee you, there is no difference between the right and the left when it comes to loving their animals, silly.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

Esmeralda said:


>


What do you think? Is he left or right?  LOL


----------



## Sun Devil 92

Esmeralda said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? Is he left or right?  LOL
Click to expand...


He's cute !!!!


----------



## Sun Devil 92

Carla_Danger said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's something wrong with people who don't like dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only a lefty.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  You're going to bring politics on a dog thread?  I guarantee you, there is no difference between the right and the left when it comes to loving their animals, silly.
Click to expand...


You are right.

I should have said....only a moron.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Esmeralda said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? Is he left or right?  LOL
Click to expand...



He certainly looks anti-war.  LOL!


----------



## Carla_Danger

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's something wrong with people who don't like dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only a lefty.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  You're going to bring politics on a dog thread?  I guarantee you, there is no difference between the right and the left when it comes to loving their animals, silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are right.
> 
> I should have said....only a moron.
Click to expand...



I don't know about that, but I do believe there is something missing in people who don't like animals.


----------



## Esmeralda

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? Is he left or right?  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's cute !!!!
Click to expand...

 He's adorable. I'm not crazy about small dogs, but this guy could be a movie star. _ I wonder what breed he/she is, or what mix.  _


----------



## Esmeralda

Carla_Danger said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's something wrong with people who don't like dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only a lefty.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  You're going to bring politics on a dog thread?  I guarantee you, there is no difference between the right and the left when it comes to loving their animals, silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are right.
> 
> I should have said....only a moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about that, but I do believe there is something missing in people who don't like animals.
Click to expand...


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

It's called generousity of spirit.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

Curious Guard Dog

This supposed guard dog is curiously watching passersby to relieve his boredom.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo

I hope this shows...


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Vastator

My Labor Day delivery...  Oh boy... 10 more... Dang!


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


Really cute!


----------



## Cassy Mo

Esmeralda said:


>



Good pic!


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Sun Devil 92

I'd rather read these than all the BS over on the other boards.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Esmeralda

He's doing yoga.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Esmeralda said:


>





How cute is that?


----------



## Carla_Danger

Esmeralda said:


> He's doing yoga.





LOL!


----------



## Carla_Danger

Esmeralda said:


>





My dogs would still be up in that big bed.


----------



## Cassy Mo

LOL...I love this dog! What wait for a sled when you can BE the sled.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo

Apologies if this one has been done before. Heck, I'm getting so forgetful I could have seen it and given it a 'thanks'. LOL


----------



## ChrisL

Cassy Mo said:


> Apologies if this one has been done before. Heck, I'm getting so forgetful I could have seen it and given it a 'thanks'. LOL



Lol!  I love when dogs do that!    Cute!


----------



## namvet

one happy pooch. he's in dog heaven


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

I've posted some of these on the funny pictures thread, but they should be here too.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sarah G

Any viral video that can make us dreamy and happy at the same time is OK by us.

Dog Raven joined toddler Addison for a nap, according to the YouTube description of the clip: "That moment you can't find your dog and you even go outside looking for him ... only to walk in the house and find him snuggled up in bed next to your toddler."

And all is right with the world.


----------



## Sarah G




----------



## Cassy Mo

Sarah G said:


>



Very good, even if it did make me bawl like a baby.


----------



## Sarah G

Cassy Mo said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very good, even if it did make me bawl like a baby.
Click to expand...

I had the same experience.  

Those cute pups had me at hello.


----------



## ChrisL

Sarah G said:


>



That is so funny!


----------



## Esmeralda

Lowchen


----------



## Esmeralda

English Bulldog


----------



## Esmeralda

French Bulldog


----------



## Esmeralda

Chow Chow


----------



## Esmeralda

Tibetan Mastiff


----------



## Esmeralda

Irish Wolfhound


----------



## Esmeralda

Bernese Mountain Dog


----------



## ChrisL

Boxers are really cute too.  They are very animated with their facial expressions.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Hmmm.  Contemplating life.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

Look at that sweetie face!!!


----------



## Cassy Mo

This looks somewhat like Abby, our dog before Murphy. No blue eyes, though. Died of cancer in 2005. 

Taught herself how to roll a pistachio around in her mouth to find the crack, then would spit out the shell and eat the nut. She never put them in the trash, but she was considerate enough to keep them in one general area, anyway.   Also, she seemed to be attuned to any pain you might be feeling, and was very sympathetic.....a four-legged Florence Nightingale. LOL


----------



## ChrisL

Teddy Bear or puppy?


----------



## ChrisL

Looks like a Teddy Bear but is actually a puppy!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Gaaah!  So much food!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Come on in guys!  The water's warm because I peed in it!    Lol!


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Cassy Mo

A boxer puppy.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Now this puppy knows where it's at!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sarah G

ChrisL said:


> Now this puppy knows where it's at!


So cute.  It almost doesn't look real.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

Carla_Danger


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Carla_Danger

Esmeralda said:


>





That is cute as can be!


----------



## Carla_Danger

Esmeralda said:


>





That dog is beautiful!.

That dog would really look good in one of my hats!  

One of these days, I'll make your dog a hat!  You pick the design!


----------



## Carla_Danger

Esmeralda said:


> Carla_Danger





This is the face only a mother could love.  lol


----------



## featherlite

Shiba Inu and his beret. =)


----------



## Esmeralda

Esmeralda said:


>


They look like adorable twins.


----------



## Esmeralda

Carla_Danger said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the face only a mother could love.  lol
Click to expand...

He's really cute.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Esmeralda said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the face only a mother could love.  lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's really cute.
Click to expand...




I know.  Pugs are so sweet. They are the sweetest dogs on the planet.


----------



## Esmeralda

featherlite said:


> Shiba Inu and his beret. =)


Looks really sweet.


----------



## Carla_Danger

featherlite said:


> Shiba Inu and his beret. =)





Shiba needs a paint brush in his mouth.  lol


----------



## Esmeralda

This is my dog when she was about 3.  Long time ago.  About 1992.


----------



## Esmeralda

This is her on the Oregon Coast, about the same period of time.


----------



## Esmeralda

This is her hiking at Multnomah Falls; she was 9 then.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Esmeralda said:


> This is her hiking at Multnomah Falls; she was 9 then.






Now I want a black lab.  

I need to move to the country!


----------



## Esmeralda

Esmeralda said:


> This is her on the Oregon Coast, about the same period of time.



She looks kinda upset but it's probably because I asked her to hold still for the picture.  She loved the beach.  She's got sand all over her face.


----------



## Cassy Mo

Esmeralda....the pics of your dog aren't showing for me, but I bet she was a beauty.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Cassy Mo said:


> Esmeralda....the pics of your dog aren't showing for me, but I bet she was a beauty.





Can you see this one?


----------



## Cassy Mo

Carla_Danger said:


> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda....the pics of your dog aren't showing for me, but I bet she was a beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you see this one?
> 
> View attachment 50935
Click to expand...


Yes!


----------



## Cassy Mo

Thanks, Carla, for doing that.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Cassy Mo said:


> Thanks, Carla, for doing that.




Any time!


----------



## ChrisL

Esmeralda said:


> This is my dog when she was about 3.  Long time ago.  About 1992.



Not seeing the pic.  Just a green box.  That happens to me often here.


----------



## ChrisL

Carla_Danger said:


> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda....the pics of your dog aren't showing for me, but I bet she was a beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you see this one?
> 
> View attachment 50935
Click to expand...


I can see this one too.  Thank you, Carla!


----------



## Esmeralda

ChrisL said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my dog when she was about 3.  Long time ago.  About 1992.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not seeing the pic.  Just a green box.  That happens to me often here.
Click to expand...

I'll ask Carla to post this one too. Not sure what the problem is.


----------



## ChrisL

Esmeralda said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my dog when she was about 3.  Long time ago.  About 1992.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not seeing the pic.  Just a green box.  That happens to me often here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll ask Carla to post this one too. Not sure what the problem is.
Click to expand...


It happens a lot on the funny pictures thread too.  I think it might have something to do with the use of different browsers?  Of course, I really have no idea.  Lol.


----------



## Esmeralda

ChrisL said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my dog when she was about 3.  Long time ago.  About 1992.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not seeing the pic.  Just a green box.  That happens to me often here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll ask Carla to post this one too. Not sure what the problem is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It happens a lot on the funny pictures thread too.  I think it might have something to do with the use of different browsers?  Of course, I really have no idea.  Lol.
Click to expand...

Me either.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo

Wolf pup...


----------



## Cassy Mo

Coyote pup...


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


> Coyote pup...


So cute!


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


Very nice.


----------



## Esmeralda

Esmeralda said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my dog when she was about 3.  Long time ago.  About 1992.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not seeing the pic.  Just a green box.  That happens to me often here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll ask Carla to post this one too. Not sure what the problem is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It happens a lot on the funny pictures thread too.  I think it might have something to do with the use of different browsers?  Of course, I really have no idea.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me either.
Click to expand...

Can you see this one?  That's my dog when she was about 2. It was 1992.


----------



## Esmeralda

This is her also...about 2 years old too.


----------



## Cassy Mo

Esmeralda said:


> View attachment 51003
> 
> This is her also...about 2 years old too.



Both pics of her today came through perfectly. What a pretty girl. Looks like she was really enjoying herself!


----------



## ChrisL

Esmeralda said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my dog when she was about 3.  Long time ago.  About 1992.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not seeing the pic.  Just a green box.  That happens to me often here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll ask Carla to post this one too. Not sure what the problem is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It happens a lot on the funny pictures thread too.  I think it might have something to do with the use of different browsers?  Of course, I really have no idea.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you see this one?  That's my dog when she was about 2. It was 1992.
> View attachment 51002
Click to expand...


Yup.  I can see this one fine.  She was a beauty.


----------



## ChrisL

Esmeralda said:


> View attachment 51003
> 
> This is her also...about 2 years old too.



Such a sweetie face!


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Luddly Neddite

Anti-thunder fort.


----------



## ChrisL

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Luddly Neddite said:


> Anti-thunder fort.



Can't see it.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Spaghetti and meatballs.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## ChrisL

Indiana Jones.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## ChrisL

Esmeralda said:


>



Oh, so cute!


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## ChrisL

Cassy Mo said:


>



  Adorable!


----------



## ChrisL

Wonder how the pup feels about wearing this?  He doesn't look as if he's bothered by it.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

I think dogs are probably much more tolerant of this than a cat would be!


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


I like all the mom and kid pics!!


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


Ha, ha...cute.


----------



## Esmeralda

A black lab mommy may have black and yellow pups.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

Blind dog left on a park bench learns what love feels like


----------



## Cassy Mo

Esmeralda said:


>



Mom looks proud as punch, and oh so tired!


----------



## Cassy Mo

Esmeralda said:


>



LOL. I bet the little one slept like an angel that night!


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Carla_Danger

Cassy Mo said:


>





This was my Boston terrier, Emma.  I had to put her down several years ago. She was one of the best dogs I've ever owned. I made the hat she's wearing.  She's wearing an OU Sooners hat and jersey.


----------



## Cassy Mo

Carla_Danger said:


> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my Boston terrier, Emma.  I had to put her down several years ago. She was one of the best dogs I've ever owned. I made the hat she's wearing.  She's wearing an OU Sooners hat and jersey.
> 
> 
> View attachment 53615
Click to expand...


What a cutie, and all dressed up! I have a cousin who has a Boston terrier, and I have yet to hear one bad thing about him. He's a big hit.


----------



## Carla_Danger




----------



## Carla_Danger

Esmeralda said:


>




How cute!


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


This is so cute.


----------



## Esmeralda

Carla_Danger said:


>


Ha ha....cute and funny.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Cassy Mo said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my Boston terrier, Emma.  I had to put her down several years ago. She was one of the best dogs I've ever owned. I made the hat she's wearing.  She's wearing an OU Sooners hat and jersey.
> 
> 
> View attachment 53615
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a cutie, and all dressed up! I have a cousin who has a Boston terrier, and I have yet to hear one bad thing about him. He's a big hit.
Click to expand...



They are sweet little dogs!


----------



## Esmeralda

Esmeralda said:


>


I love this one.  Reminds me of my own lab.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Esmeralda said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this one.  Reminds me of my own lab.
Click to expand...




It's a furry person!


----------



## Carla_Danger

Cute little fat baby!


----------



## Carla_Danger

I want this T-shirt.


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Carla_Danger

Here's my pugs on film. I love photo shop!!!    The first photo is Mason wearing a pair of blue jeans, and I also made the hat he's wearing!


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo

Now here's a yawn and a half!


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Carla_Danger

Esmeralda said:


>





That is stinking cute!


----------



## Carla_Danger

Esmeralda said:


>





Did I show you my Mason with his Trump comb-over?


----------



## Carla_Danger

drifter said:


>





That's pretty stinking cute too!


----------



## Carla_Danger




----------



## Carla_Danger




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


I remember poodle skirts.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Carla_Danger

LOL!


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Bonzi

My two favorite breeds of dog:


----------



## Carla_Danger

Doug the pug recreates Justin Bieber.  lol


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## jon_berzerk

Cassy Mo said:


>




that dog looks embarrassed for its owner 

--LOL


----------



## Carla_Danger

Cassy Mo said:


>




That is a face only a mother could love!


----------



## jon_berzerk

Bonzi said:


> My two favorite breeds of dog:
> 
> View attachment 55280View attachment 55281



Samoyed my absolute favorite 

followed by the Chow Chow


----------



## Carla_Danger

Happy Thanksgiving pugs!!!


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## depotoo

Our 2 newest family members




That is from Lily's adoption page
(The shepherd on the left, not the one on the right)  both rescues


----------



## Carla_Danger

Pug recreates Kim Kardashian photos.  lol


----------



## Carla_Danger

depotoo said:


> View attachment 55361 Our 2 newest family members
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is from Lily's adoption page
> (The shepherd on the left, not the one on the right)  both rescues





She's pretty.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## depotoo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## depotoo

here is his facebook page
Baron The German Shepherd
when you see the page with Alexander written, keep watching.


----------



## depotoo

Here is a video of her traning him


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## ChrisL

It's the time of year again . . . for snowballs!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Dammit, you cut the bangs too short again!  Grrrr!


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


Just beautiful.  Is that a Jack Russel?


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo

Esmeralda said:


> Just beautiful. Is that a Jack Russel?



It didn't say, but I'm pretty sure it is.


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


Beautiful.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## depotoo

Jumpy


----------



## Esmeralda

Esmeralda said:


>


I was reading the captions that went with these pics. These two are girls and, according to the owner, 'think they are sisters.' Too cute.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Carla_Danger

Esmeralda said:


>





That dog would look great in one of my hats!


----------



## Carla_Danger

Esmeralda said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was reading the captions that went with these pics. These two are girls and, according to the owner, 'think they are sisters.' Too cute.
Click to expand...




That cat will be the boss.


----------



## depotoo

Those are great, Carla, and so cute!





Carla_Danger said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture that cute dog in one of my hats!
> 
> 
> View attachment 56379
> 
> View attachment 56380
> 
> 
> That top dog is a Michigan fan, and the one below is a Cleveland Browns fan!
Click to expand...


----------



## Carla_Danger

depotoo said:


> Those are great, Carla, and so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture that cute dog in one of my hats!
> 
> 
> View attachment 56379
> 
> View attachment 56380
> 
> 
> That top dog is a Michigan fan, and the one below is a Cleveland Browns fan!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Thank you.  My dogs are all OU fans.  lol


----------



## depotoo

Do you have a web site?





Carla_Danger said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture that cute dog in one of my hats!
> 
> 
> View attachment 56379
> 
> View attachment 56380
> 
> 
> That top dog is a Michigan fan, and the one below is a Cleveland Browns fan!
Click to expand...


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Carla_Danger

Esmeralda said:


>




That's so funny!


Here's my important pug lab results. (Mason)


----------



## Carla_Danger




----------



## Carla_Danger




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## depotoo




----------



## depotoo




----------



## depotoo




----------



## depotoo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Carla_Danger




----------



## Cassy Mo

Esmeralda said:


>




That looks like an honest to God smile! LOL


----------



## depotoo

Makes me think of my sisters dog that is a therapy dog that the kids read to at the library.





Cassy Mo said:


>


----------



## depotoo

Cassy Mo said:


>


That looks like a therapy dog!


----------



## Cassy Mo

I bet you're right. I imagine it's a special kind of dog that they allow entry. Very nice, in that it's good for the kids and good for the dogs!


----------



## depotoo

Yeah, she and her dog love it.  They had to train and get certified for it.  They go every 2 weeks.  Her dog goes and gets his lead on the day at the time, because he wants to go and knows when.  It is crazy!





Cassy Mo said:


> I bet you're right. I imagine it's a special kind of dog that they allow entry. Very nice, in that it's good for the kids and good for the dogs!


----------



## Cassy Mo

depotoo said:


> Yeah, she and her dog love it. They had to train and get certified for it. They go every 2 weeks. Her dog goes and gets his lead on the day at the time, because he wants to go and knows when. It is crazy!




I may sound sappy, but that is so heartwarming!


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Carla_Danger




----------



## Carla_Danger

This reminds me, it's wrinkle cleaning day!!!


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## depotoo

bath time!


----------



## depotoo




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## depotoo

Ahhhh, how sweet.





Cassy Mo said:


>


----------



## sealybobo

Gracie said:


> Love the thread Luddly. I made a thread to match Mertex's cat lover thread but it didn't really take off. I just figured most here were cat people. I hope yours takes off! This is totally cute.


I think I'm getting a dog tomorrow. My mom has Alzheimer's and I think a dog will cheer us all up. I hope I can find a beagle or other cool adult dog. Don't want a puppy. I know they're cute but a lot of work. Plus I'll save a sad old dog who some human let down.

My last beagle was neglected and I turned her into a spoiled bitch.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Mr. H.

I've never "loved" an animal. And outside of my immediate family I've loved only a handful of people. 
However, I will be sad when the dog and the cat die. Hell, they could both outlive me for all I know.


----------



## Michelle420

Mr. H. said:


> I've never "loved" an animal. And outside of my immediate family I've loved only a handful of people.
> However, I will be sad when the dog and the cat die. Hell, they could both outlive me for all I know.



Aww, I love people and pets. Pets are so comforting when you feel sad.


----------



## Mr. H.

drifter said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never "loved" an animal. And outside of my immediate family I've loved only a handful of people.
> However, I will be sad when the dog and the cat die. Hell, they could both outlive me for all I know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pets are so comforting when you feel sad.
Click to expand...

That is true. And that is their utilitarian value. Humans, on the other hand, are a bit more than utilitarian.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## depotoo

What a great idea!  Have you found one yet?





sealybobo said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the thread Luddly. I made a thread to match Mertex's cat lover thread but it didn't really take off. I just figured most here were cat people. I hope yours takes off! This is totally cute.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm getting a dog tomorrow. My mom has Alzheimer's and I think a dog will cheer us all up. I hope I can find a beagle or other cool adult dog. Don't want a puppy. I know they're cute but a lot of work. Plus I'll save a sad old dog who some human let down.
> 
> My last beagle was neglected and I turned her into a spoiled bitch.
Click to expand...


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## sealybobo

depotoo said:


> What a great idea!  Have you found one yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the thread Luddly. I made a thread to match Mertex's cat lover thread but it didn't really take off. I just figured most here were cat people. I hope yours takes off! This is totally cute.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm getting a dog tomorrow. My mom has Alzheimer's and I think a dog will cheer us all up. I hope I can find a beagle or other cool adult dog. Don't want a puppy. I know they're cute but a lot of work. Plus I'll save a sad old dog who some human let down.
> 
> My last beagle was neglected and I turned her into a spoiled bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

An adopt a beagle place is going to interview me tomorrow for a half hour to an hour on the phone and then a home visit all before they will let you adopt.

OMG, I was going to say screw the long beagle adoption process and save a dog name Gerti from the Humane Society but I think she got adopted because her picture isn't on their website anymore.  I was going to adopt her last Saturday but my back seat was full and I had my mom with me and my place wasn't ready for a dog so I said if she didn't get adopted I would go save her this weekend.  I'm ok as long as she found a good home.  I told them not to put her down and they said they don't do that anymore.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

sealybobo said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a great idea!  Have you found one yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the thread Luddly. I made a thread to match Mertex's cat lover thread but it didn't really take off. I just figured most here were cat people. I hope yours takes off! This is totally cute.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm getting a dog tomorrow. My mom has Alzheimer's and I think a dog will cheer us all up. I hope I can find a beagle or other cool adult dog. Don't want a puppy. I know they're cute but a lot of work. Plus I'll save a sad old dog who some human let down.
> 
> My last beagle was neglected and I turned her into a spoiled bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An adopt a beagle place is going to interview me tomorrow for a half hour to an hour on the phone and then a home visit all before they will let you adopt.
> 
> OMG, I was going to say screw the long beagle adoption process and save a dog name Gerti from the Humane Society but I think she got adopted because her picture isn't on their website anymore.  I was going to adopt her last Saturday but my back seat was full and I had my mom with me and my place wasn't ready for a dog so I said if she didn't get adopted I would go save her this weekend.  I'm ok as long as she found a good home.  I told them not to put her down and they said they don't do that anymore.
Click to expand...

I'm sure she got adopted; they don't put them down like that anymore, especially if someone has expressed an interest. But you could go in an ask about her to be sure.  In fact, I would definitely go in and check if she is there there or not.  Then, go ahead with the beagle adoption process if she isn't, and good luck!


----------



## depotoo

too funny!


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## depotoo

Returning soldier reunion with his dog after 3 years
Heartwarming


----------



## depotoo

Let us know how it goes.  Have you tried petfinder.com ?





sealybobo said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a great idea!  Have you found one yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the thread Luddly. I made a thread to match Mertex's cat lover thread but it didn't really take off. I just figured most here were cat people. I hope yours takes off! This is totally cute.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm getting a dog tomorrow. My mom has Alzheimer's and I think a dog will cheer us all up. I hope I can find a beagle or other cool adult dog. Don't want a puppy. I know they're cute but a lot of work. Plus I'll save a sad old dog who some human let down.
> 
> My last beagle was neglected and I turned her into a spoiled bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An adopt a beagle place is going to interview me tomorrow for a half hour to an hour on the phone and then a home visit all before they will let you adopt.
> 
> OMG, I was going to say screw the long beagle adoption process and save a dog name Gerti from the Humane Society but I think she got adopted because her picture isn't on their website anymore.  I was going to adopt her last Saturday but my back seat was full and I had my mom with me and my place wasn't ready for a dog so I said if she didn't get adopted I would go save her this weekend.  I'm ok as long as she found a good home.  I told them not to put her down and they said they don't do that anymore.
Click to expand...


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## sealybobo

depotoo said:


> Let us know how it goes.  Have you tried petfinder.com ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a great idea!  Have you found one yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the thread Luddly. I made a thread to match Mertex's cat lover thread but it didn't really take off. I just figured most here were cat people. I hope yours takes off! This is totally cute.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm getting a dog tomorrow. My mom has Alzheimer's and I think a dog will cheer us all up. I hope I can find a beagle or other cool adult dog. Don't want a puppy. I know they're cute but a lot of work. Plus I'll save a sad old dog who some human let down.
> 
> My last beagle was neglected and I turned her into a spoiled bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An adopt a beagle place is going to interview me tomorrow for a half hour to an hour on the phone and then a home visit all before they will let you adopt.
> 
> OMG, I was going to say screw the long beagle adoption process and save a dog name Gerti from the Humane Society but I think she got adopted because her picture isn't on their website anymore.  I was going to adopt her last Saturday but my back seat was full and I had my mom with me and my place wasn't ready for a dog so I said if she didn't get adopted I would go save her this weekend.  I'm ok as long as she found a good home.  I told them not to put her down and they said they don't do that anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

No, I'll try it now.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## depotoo

Each rescue has their different requirements.  When you find a dog, click on their web page to see what they are.  Some are easier than others.





sealybobo said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know how it goes.  Have you tried petfinder.com ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a great idea!  Have you found one yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the thread Luddly. I made a thread to match Mertex's cat lover thread but it didn't really take off. I just figured most here were cat people. I hope yours takes off! This is totally cute.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm getting a dog tomorrow. My mom has Alzheimer's and I think a dog will cheer us all up. I hope I can find a beagle or other cool adult dog. Don't want a puppy. I know they're cute but a lot of work. Plus I'll save a sad old dog who some human let down.
> 
> My last beagle was neglected and I turned her into a spoiled bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An adopt a beagle place is going to interview me tomorrow for a half hour to an hour on the phone and then a home visit all before they will let you adopt.
> 
> OMG, I was going to say screw the long beagle adoption process and save a dog name Gerti from the Humane Society but I think she got adopted because her picture isn't on their website anymore.  I was going to adopt her last Saturday but my back seat was full and I had my mom with me and my place wasn't ready for a dog so I said if she didn't get adopted I would go save her this weekend.  I'm ok as long as she found a good home.  I told them not to put her down and they said they don't do that anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I'll try it now.
Click to expand...


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## sealybobo

The animal shelters are full of pitbulls or mixes.  They need to INSIST if you adopt a pit you have to get it fixed.  And they need to go into the hood and INSIST those people fix their pits.  Too many of them sitting in shelters.


----------



## depotoo

Most shelters and rescues require the dog be fixed before being able to be adopted, any breed.





sealybobo said:


> The animal shelters are full of pitbulls or mixes.  They need to INSIST if you adopt a pit you have to get it fixed.  And they need to go into the hood and INSIST those people fix their pits.  Too many of them sitting in shelters.


----------



## Esmeralda

sealybobo said:


> The animal shelters are full of pitbulls or mixes.  They need to INSIST if you adopt a pit you have to get it fixed.  And they need to go into the hood and INSIST those people fix their pits.  Too many of them sitting in shelters.


The reason people buy pitbulls is for their aggressiveness.  They aren't going to get them fixed. The breed should be banned.


----------



## sealybobo

Esmeralda said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The animal shelters are full of pitbulls or mixes.  They need to INSIST if you adopt a pit you have to get it fixed.  And they need to go into the hood and INSIST those people fix their pits.  Too many of them sitting in shelters.
> 
> 
> 
> The reason people buy pitbulls is for their aggressiveness.  They aren't going to get them fixed. The breed should be banned.
Click to expand...

I'm looking at a 7 plus year old beagle name snoopy


----------



## Esmeralda

sealybobo said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The animal shelters are full of pitbulls or mixes.  They need to INSIST if you adopt a pit you have to get it fixed.  And they need to go into the hood and INSIST those people fix their pits.  Too many of them sitting in shelters.
> 
> 
> 
> The reason people buy pitbulls is for their aggressiveness.  They aren't going to get them fixed. The breed should be banned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm looking at a 7 plus year old beagle name snoopy
Click to expand...

Oh, how sweet. I love Snoopy!!


----------



## depotoo

Esmeralda said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The animal shelters are full of pitbulls or mixes.  They need to INSIST if you adopt a pit you have to get it fixed.  And they need to go into the hood and INSIST those people fix their pits.  Too many of them sitting in shelters.
> 
> 
> 
> The reason people buy pitbulls is for their aggressiveness.  They aren't going to get them fixed. The breed should be banned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm looking at a 7 plus year old beagle name snoopy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, how sweet. I love Snoopy!!
Click to expand...

I found a snoopy Christmas shirt.  I love it!


----------



## Esmeralda

Esmeralda said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The animal shelters are full of pitbulls or mixes.  They need to INSIST if you adopt a pit you have to get it fixed.  And they need to go into the hood and INSIST those people fix their pits.  Too many of them sitting in shelters.
> 
> 
> 
> The reason people buy pitbulls is for their aggressiveness.  They aren't going to get them fixed. The breed should be banned.
Click to expand...

We should have a law in this country that no one can obtain or purchase a dog or cat w/o a license, and if the animal is not going to be officially used for breeding purposes, it should be fixed within its first year of life.  My god how that would solve problems!  And there should be very high and rigorous laws regarding being a breeder.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## sealybobo

Cassy Mo said:


>


This dog looks just like my last dog.

I don't like the way these places drag their feet. The last dog I got I just went to the peoples house saw her and said "she'll do". At the time I didn't love beagles I was more of a lab guy. 

But I get they want to make sure they're giving the dog to a good home.

It's almost like these dogs are in witness protection. They're being fostered by someone and they'll get in touch with me. I asked the girl if I could come Saturday and we didn't set a time yet. She doesn't have the dog but can get me in touch with the person who does. Wtf? Lol. As long as they aren't putting dogs down. These foster people are all saints.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## sealybobo

I remember my last dog, who's name was sealy BTW, would insist I pet her. She'd bark or paw me if I stopped. Oh dear god what am I getting myself into. Lol


----------



## Esmeralda

sealybobo said:


> I remember my last dog, who's name was sealy BTW, would insist I bet her. She'd bark or paw me if I stopped. Oh dear god what am I getting myself into. Lol


If it's an older dog, 7 you said, it will probably be pretty calm.


----------



## CremeBrulee

This could go under dogs or cats.

I just got a scanner and started to digitize my old photos.  Sorry for the quality. New to photo editing too.


----------



## sealybobo

Esmeralda said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember my last dog, who's name was sealy BTW, would insist I bet her. She'd bark or paw me if I stopped. Oh dear god what am I getting myself into. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> If it's an older dog, 7 you said, it will probably be pretty calm.
Click to expand...

It doesn't take much to lay in the corner of my couch and paw and whine at me for love. I sit on the floor in the middle of the couch and if the dog is to my left she made me scratch her chest head back I'd even massage her back legs. She was spoiled. And when I was gone she chilled all day.

My mom has Alzheimer's so my dad and I are going to take care of the dog together so the dog shouldn't have to ever be alone but in the beginning I'm going to train her or him at my home cause I can't have the dog shitting over there. My dad has enough to deal with


----------



## Esmeralda

sealybobo said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember my last dog, who's name was sealy BTW, would insist I bet her. She'd bark or paw me if I stopped. Oh dear god what am I getting myself into. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> If it's an older dog, 7 you said, it will probably be pretty calm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't take much to lay in the corner of my couch and paw and whine at me for love. I sit on the floor in the middle of the couch and if the dog is to my left she made me scratch her chest head back I'd even massage her back legs. She was spoiled. And when I was gone she chilled all day.
> 
> My mom has Alzheimer's so my dad and I are going to take care of the dog together so the dog shouldn't have to ever be alone but in the beginning I'm going to train her or him at my home cause I can't have the dog shitting over there. My dad has enough to deal with
Click to expand...

Every dog has a different personality.  Just because the previous dog did that behavior, doesn't mean another dog will. Most likely  it won't. It will have its own personality.


----------



## sealybobo

Esmeralda said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember my last dog, who's name was sealy BTW, would insist I bet her. She'd bark or paw me if I stopped. Oh dear god what am I getting myself into. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> If it's an older dog, 7 you said, it will probably be pretty calm.
Click to expand...

I went back and read what she wrote. She said "I'll find out all those things for you tomorrow and I'll let you know if there are any other dogs that meet your criteria."

So is snoopy just a bait dog? To get me there and they have ugly dogs. Lol. I almost adopted a couple ratty but cute dogs at the humane society last weekend but I decided I wasn't ready. I was gonna get one this weekend but there gone. The place is full of pitbulls. So I hope snoopy is available and not older than ten


----------



## Esmeralda

sealybobo said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember my last dog, who's name was sealy BTW, would insist I bet her. She'd bark or paw me if I stopped. Oh dear god what am I getting myself into. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> If it's an older dog, 7 you said, it will probably be pretty calm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I went back and read what she wrote. She said "I'll find out all those things for you tomorrow and I'll let you know if there are any other dogs that meet your criteria."
> 
> So is snoopy just a bait dog? To get me there and they have ugly dogs. Lol. I almost adopted a couple ratty but cute dogs at the humane society last weekend but I decided I wasn't ready. I was gonna get one this weekend but there gone. The place is full of pitbulls. So I hope snoopy is available and not older than ten
Click to expand...

Hope you get the dog you want. I think you should not take one unless it is really the one you want.


----------



## sealybobo

Esmeralda said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember my last dog, who's name was sealy BTW, would insist I bet her. She'd bark or paw me if I stopped. Oh dear god what am I getting myself into. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> If it's an older dog, 7 you said, it will probably be pretty calm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't take much to lay in the corner of my couch and paw and whine at me for love. I sit on the floor in the middle of the couch and if the dog is to my left she made me scratch her chest head back I'd even massage her back legs. She was spoiled. And when I was gone she chilled all day.
> 
> My mom has Alzheimer's so my dad and I are going to take care of the dog together so the dog shouldn't have to ever be alone but in the beginning I'm going to train her or him at my home cause I can't have the dog shitting over there. My dad has enough to deal with
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every dog has a different personality.  Just because the previous dog did that behavior, doesn't mean another dog will. Most likely  it won't. It will have its own personality.
Click to expand...

I know but all dogs love my scratchins. If you had a spouse that would give you scratches or a massage at will, wouldn't you get them?


----------



## Esmeralda

sealybobo said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember my last dog, who's name was sealy BTW, would insist I bet her. She'd bark or paw me if I stopped. Oh dear god what am I getting myself into. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> If it's an older dog, 7 you said, it will probably be pretty calm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't take much to lay in the corner of my couch and paw and whine at me for love. I sit on the floor in the middle of the couch and if the dog is to my left she made me scratch her chest head back I'd even massage her back legs. She was spoiled. And when I was gone she chilled all day.
> 
> My mom has Alzheimer's so my dad and I are going to take care of the dog together so the dog shouldn't have to ever be alone but in the beginning I'm going to train her or him at my home cause I can't have the dog shitting over there. My dad has enough to deal with
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every dog has a different personality.  Just because the previous dog did that behavior, doesn't mean another dog will. Most likely  it won't. It will have its own personality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know but all dogs love my scratchins. If you had a spouse that would give you scratches or a massage at will, wouldn't you get them?
Click to expand...

Honestly, there would have to be much more to the connection than that.  When I get a pet, it wait to feel something, some kind of special chemistry.


----------



## sealybobo

Esmeralda said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember my last dog, who's name was sealy BTW, would insist I bet her. She'd bark or paw me if I stopped. Oh dear god what am I getting myself into. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> If it's an older dog, 7 you said, it will probably be pretty calm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I went back and read what she wrote. She said "I'll find out all those things for you tomorrow and I'll let you know if there are any other dogs that meet your criteria."
> 
> So is snoopy just a bait dog? To get me there and they have ugly dogs. Lol. I almost adopted a couple ratty but cute dogs at the humane society last weekend but I decided I wasn't ready. I was gonna get one this weekend but there gone. The place is full of pitbulls. So I hope snoopy is available and not older than ten
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hope you get the dog you want. I think you should not take one unless it is really the one you want.
Click to expand...

Sealy worked out. I didn't know when I first got her but she literally became on of the family. Such a good dog.

Oh, and she was also a cold blooded killer. Possum skunk raccoons groundhogs muskrat, voles, rabbit, squirrels. If she could catch it shed kill it. I would run her in the woods and man could she hunt.


----------



## sealybobo

Esmeralda said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember my last dog, who's name was sealy BTW, would insist I bet her. She'd bark or paw me if I stopped. Oh dear god what am I getting myself into. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> If it's an older dog, 7 you said, it will probably be pretty calm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't take much to lay in the corner of my couch and paw and whine at me for love. I sit on the floor in the middle of the couch and if the dog is to my left she made me scratch her chest head back I'd even massage her back legs. She was spoiled. And when I was gone she chilled all day.
> 
> My mom has Alzheimer's so my dad and I are going to take care of the dog together so the dog shouldn't have to ever be alone but in the beginning I'm going to train her or him at my home cause I can't have the dog shitting over there. My dad has enough to deal with
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every dog has a different personality.  Just because the previous dog did that behavior, doesn't mean another dog will. Most likely  it won't. It will have its own personality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know but all dogs love my scratchins. If you had a spouse that would give you scratches or a massage at will, wouldn't you get them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Honestly, there would have to be much more to the connection than that.  When I get a pet, it wait to feel something, some kind of special chemistry.
Click to expand...

I remember sealy wasn't clean and she was running in circles on a very short leash spiked into the ground as we walked up to her she cowered and I felt sorry for her and she was the outdoors kind of little dog not a froo froo dog. 

What do you sit quietly with the dog and get a vibe off its chee?


----------



## Esmeralda

sealybobo said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it's an older dog, 7 you said, it will probably be pretty calm.
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't take much to lay in the corner of my couch and paw and whine at me for love. I sit on the floor in the middle of the couch and if the dog is to my left she made me scratch her chest head back I'd even massage her back legs. She was spoiled. And when I was gone she chilled all day.
> 
> My mom has Alzheimer's so my dad and I are going to take care of the dog together so the dog shouldn't have to ever be alone but in the beginning I'm going to train her or him at my home cause I can't have the dog shitting over there. My dad has enough to deal with
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every dog has a different personality.  Just because the previous dog did that behavior, doesn't mean another dog will. Most likely  it won't. It will have its own personality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know but all dogs love my scratchins. If you had a spouse that would give you scratches or a massage at will, wouldn't you get them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Honestly, there would have to be much more to the connection than that.  When I get a pet, it wait to feel something, some kind of special chemistry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember sealy wasn't clean and she was running in circles on a very short leash spiked into the ground as we walked up to her she cowered and I felt sorry for her and she was the outdoors kind of little dog not a froo froo dog.
> 
> What do you sit quietly with the dog and get a vibe off its chee?
Click to expand...

No. Just look into its eyes and get a vibe from that.  Play with it a bit and see how it feels.  It's just a vibe.  It would be hard not to take a dog that is in the circumstance you describe, however. I would want to rescue it too.


----------



## sealybobo

Esmeralda said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't take much to lay in the corner of my couch and paw and whine at me for love. I sit on the floor in the middle of the couch and if the dog is to my left she made me scratch her chest head back I'd even massage her back legs. She was spoiled. And when I was gone she chilled all day.
> 
> My mom has Alzheimer's so my dad and I are going to take care of the dog together so the dog shouldn't have to ever be alone but in the beginning I'm going to train her or him at my home cause I can't have the dog shitting over there. My dad has enough to deal with
> 
> 
> 
> Every dog has a different personality.  Just because the previous dog did that behavior, doesn't mean another dog will. Most likely  it won't. It will have its own personality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know but all dogs love my scratchins. If you had a spouse that would give you scratches or a massage at will, wouldn't you get them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Honestly, there would have to be much more to the connection than that.  When I get a pet, it wait to feel something, some kind of special chemistry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember sealy wasn't clean and she was running in circles on a very short leash spiked into the ground as we walked up to her she cowered and I felt sorry for her and she was the outdoors kind of little dog not a froo froo dog.
> 
> What do you sit quietly with the dog and get a vibe off its chee?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Just look into its eyes and get a vibe from that.  Play with it a bit and see how it feels.  It's just a vibe.  It would be hard not to take a dog that is in the circumstance you describe, however. I would want to rescue it too.
Click to expand...

I know what you mean. I'm sure I saw something because if I didn't I wouldn't have taken her. But she was high strung and curious wtf was going on. Nervous checking out every inch of the house. She went from the dog house to couch and she got so spoiled. I miss that beagle bark.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Esmeralda said:


>





That is stinking cute!


----------



## Carla_Danger

Esmeralda said:


>




I want one of those.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## depotoo

Sealy, what big city are you near?





sealybobo said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every dog has a different personality.  Just because the previous dog did that behavior, doesn't mean another dog will. Most likely  it won't. It will have its own personality.
> 
> 
> 
> I know but all dogs love my scratchins. If you had a spouse that would give you scratches or a massage at will, wouldn't you get them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Honestly, there would have to be much more to the connection than that.  When I get a pet, it wait to feel something, some kind of special chemistry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember sealy wasn't clean and she was running in circles on a very short leash spiked into the ground as we walked up to her she cowered and I felt sorry for her and she was the outdoors kind of little dog not a froo froo dog.
> 
> What do you sit quietly with the dog and get a vibe off its chee?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Just look into its eyes and get a vibe from that.  Play with it a bit and see how it feels.  It's just a vibe.  It would be hard not to take a dog that is in the circumstance you describe, however. I would want to rescue it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you mean. I'm sure I saw something because if I didn't I wouldn't have taken her. But she was high strung and curious wtf was going on. Nervous checking out every inch of the house. She went from the dog house to couch and she got so spoiled. I miss that beagle bark.
Click to expand...


----------



## depotoo




----------



## depotoo

Fa la la la la la la la la


----------



## sealybobo

depotoo said:


> Sealy, what big city are you near?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know but all dogs love my scratchins. If you had a spouse that would give you scratches or a massage at will, wouldn't you get them?
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, there would have to be much more to the connection than that.  When I get a pet, it wait to feel something, some kind of special chemistry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember sealy wasn't clean and she was running in circles on a very short leash spiked into the ground as we walked up to her she cowered and I felt sorry for her and she was the outdoors kind of little dog not a froo froo dog.
> 
> What do you sit quietly with the dog and get a vibe off its chee?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Just look into its eyes and get a vibe from that.  Play with it a bit and see how it feels.  It's just a vibe.  It would be hard not to take a dog that is in the circumstance you describe, however. I would want to rescue it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you mean. I'm sure I saw something because if I didn't I wouldn't have taken her. But she was high strung and curious wtf was going on. Nervous checking out every inch of the house. She went from the dog house to couch and she got so spoiled. I miss that beagle bark.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Detroit, but don't worry, I already found a shelter and a dog and I'm going to get him tomorrow.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo

Lucky dog!


----------



## sealybobo

Cassy Mo said:


>


Im going to get snoopy tomorrow. 9 year old beagle boy looks just like my last beagle. It's like they cloned my dog. I know they all look similar but this is spot on.

Is it weird I don't want a younger dog? I think I'll have him for 6 years maybe more. He's got to lose some weight.

Maybe I know he'll be seddled down and won't run as much and I liked it when my last dog didn't require really long walks. I use to take her in the woods and unleash her and she'd run for an hour looking for something to murder. Lol


----------



## sealybobo

She even went into a drain pipe once and got stuck glad I could reach in and grab her back legs and pull her out.


----------



## Cassy Mo

I am so happy for you AND the dog, and I think you've picked exactly what fits your needs and the dog's. Does he have a name already, or will you be able to name him yourself?


----------



## Cassy Mo

Well, duh, I'm now seeing that you're calling him Snoopy. I need to slow down my reading...LOL.


----------



## CremeBrulee

Always took my bathrobe to "her" couch and used it as a pillow.


----------



## sealybobo

Cassy Mo said:


> I am so happy for you AND the dog, and I think you've picked exactly what fits your needs and the dog's. Does he have a name already, or will you be able to name him yourself?


Snoopy. I saw a video of him begging for scratches. He might be, no, he is more lovable than sealy was. She was a little bit of a bitch and snoopy has more of a smile on her face. But sealy was the best dog. So easy.


----------



## sealybobo

Cassy Mo said:


> I am so happy for you AND the dog, and I think you've picked exactly what fits your needs and the dog's. Does he have a name already, or will you be able to name him yourself?


My mom has Alzheimer's and my dad loved watching my last dog. He just doesn't want to deal with having to take it to the vet and bathe it and have to walk it so I'm hoping the dog doesn't poop in his place. I'll get a long leash so he can let him out and I'll walk the dog and take care of it but if it's a good dog it won't have to stay alone at my place ever. We'll see.


----------



## sealybobo

CremeBrulee said:


> Always took my bathrobe to "her" couch and used it as a pillow.
> View attachment 57330


I have a couch like that and another that's a little longer. I hope snoopy doesn't take my long one but I bet he will.


----------



## Cassy Mo

sealybobo said:


> My mom has Alzheimer's and my dad loved watching my last dog. He just doesn't want to deal with having to take it to the vet and bathe it and have to walk it so I'm hoping the dog doesn't poop in his place. I'll get a long leash so he can let him out and I'll walk the dog and take care of it but if it's a good dog it won't have to stay alone at my place ever. We'll see.



I hope it all works out, and perhaps by him being a more mature dog, the poop issue won't be a worry. Great company for your dad during the day!


----------



## Cassy Mo

Good night!


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

depotoo said:


>


Very, very cute.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo

Of course this won't be Snoop.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo

LOL....they're all so cute and festive!


----------



## Cassy Mo

Off to bed. Have a good day, Esmeralda!


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo

_Something tells me I'm in the wrong place...._

_



_


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## longknife




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

longknife said:


>


That's a cute dog.


----------



## Cassy Mo

A black and yellow Lab, slightly explained in short bit in link below.







Labrador Has Unusual Coat


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## longknife




----------



## depotoo




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## longknife




----------



## waltky

possum likes dogs...

... dey goofy...

... an' some'll lick ya...

... when dey's glad to see ya...

... so's ya don't have to take a bath.

(Dat's called red-neck haiku)


----------



## depotoo




----------



## Skull Pilot




----------



## CremeBrulee

The recent storms knocked a tree over onto the fence at the old house.  My 2 Mastiffs, Laverne and Shirley, ran away.  It has been about a week and still no sign of either. This made for an awful holiday season and terrible start to the New Year. 


On a lighter note: I'm thinking about getting another Rottweiler to form the foundation of what I hope will one day be a great kennel.


----------



## depotoo

I'm so sorry, Creme. Have you contacted local rescue groups to be watching for them, besides the pound, etc.?  Lot's of times they get calls about what appear to be abandoned dogs and will catch them and take care of them.  Those are big dogs.  Someone must have seen them.  Let us know how it goes.





CremeBrulee said:


> The recent storms knocked a tree over onto the fence at the old house.  My 2 Mastiffs, Laverne and Shirley, ran away.  It has been about a week and still no sign of either. This made for an awful holiday season and terrible start to the New Year.
> 
> 
> On a lighter note: I'm thinking about getting another Rottweiler to form the foundation of what I hope will one day be a great kennel.


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## CremeBrulee

depotoo said:


> I'm so sorry, Creme. Have you contacted local rescue groups to be watching for them, besides the pound, etc.?  Lot's of times they get calls about what appear to be abandoned dogs and will catch them and take care of them.  Those are big dogs.  Someone must have seen them.  Let us know how it goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> 
> The recent storms knocked a tree over onto the fence at the old house.  My 2 Mastiffs, Laverne and Shirley, ran away.  It has been about a week and still no sign of either. This made for an awful holiday season and terrible start to the New Year.
> 
> 
> On a lighter note: I'm thinking about getting another Rottweiler to form the foundation of what I hope will one day be a great kennel.
Click to expand...

Thanks. I live in the country so people tend to shoot dogs like that.  The fact they go after small animals doesn't help either. That is animal control here.  I have been riding through the woods on my horse and driving the back roads.  Nothing. Same goes for the neighbors and animal shelters for the surrounding counties.  They could go for miles through the forest without ever seeing a house.  It really sucks.


----------



## Cassy Mo

CremeBrulee said:


> The recent storms knocked a tree over onto the fence at the old house.  My 2 Mastiffs, Laverne and Shirley, ran away.  It has been about a week and still no sign of either. This made for an awful holiday season and terrible start to the New Year.
> 
> 
> On a lighter note: I'm thinking about getting another Rottweiler to form the foundation of what I hope will one day be a great kennel.



I hope you soon have Laverne and Shirley back. Time is probably just dragging, from all the worrying. As Depotoo noted, their size should be an advantage in their being seen.


----------



## Michelle420

CremeBrulee  I am so sorry about your dogs gone missing. That's horrible! Have you put up notice on craigslist, animal shelter, and posters?


----------



## Esmeralda

CremeBrulee said:


> The recent storms knocked a tree over onto the fence at the old house.  My 2 Mastiffs, Laverne and Shirley, ran away.  It has been about a week and still no sign of either. This made for an awful holiday season and terrible start to the New Year.
> 
> 
> On a lighter note: I'm thinking about getting another Rottweiler to form the foundation of what I hope will one day be a great kennel.


Sorry to hear about this. I hope you are able to get them home soon.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda

Carla_Danger


----------



## Cassy Mo

Esmeralda said:


> Carla_Danger




Cute!


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Carla_Danger

Esmeralda said:


> Carla_Danger





How could anyone not love that face?


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>



OMG!!


----------



## Carla_Danger

Esmeralda said:


> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!!
Click to expand...




I'd be the first dog to commit suicide.  LOL!


----------



## Cassy Mo

Esmeralda said:


> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!!
Click to expand...


That's possibly what she said! LOL


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda

Carla_Danger


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Carla_Danger

I need some tissue!


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


This looks almost exactly like my lab. Such a sweet, pretty face.


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife

*WARNING *– this video is truly tough to watch/listen to



Abused dog petted for the first time:


----------



## Cassy Mo

Even as scared and upset as this poor dog was at being petted, s/he was nothing but gentle.

I don't even want to venture a guess as to what horrors it experienced by the former owner.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## dani67

my old dog
she have cancer


----------



## Cassy Mo

dani67 said:


> my old dog
> she have cancer



I'm very sorry to hear that. She looks soft as silk. How old is she?


----------



## dani67

Cassy Mo said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> my old dog
> she have cancer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very sorry to hear that. She looks soft as silk. How old is she?
Click to expand...

9 years old


----------



## Cassy Mo

I hope she's at a stage of her cancer that she can still be kept comfortable with medications.
Having her for 9 years, no doubt she's a big part of the family. I hope things work out okay for both of you.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## dani67

his name is jumpy


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## percysunshine

Esmeralda said:


> Carla_Danger



A poopie on the carpet is ....not my problem...heh...


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


Beautiful.  Looks just like my lab did.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

​


----------



## longknife




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Eaglewings




----------



## Eaglewings

My dogs~


----------



## Eaglewings

MY dog Lassie~ I miss her , she lived to 15 years


----------



## Eaglewings

My son and beagle~


----------



## Eaglewings

My newest Eloise, I just rescued her last summer...She is awesome!


----------



## Carla_Danger




----------



## Carla_Danger

My dogs are barking at the picture I posted of the sheep dogs.  lol


----------



## Esmeralda

Esmeralda said:


>


All are smiling but the pug. He looks so serious.


----------



## Esmeralda

Carla_Danger said:


> My dogs are barking at the picture I posted of the sheep dogs.  lol


Your dogs are very smart.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Esmeralda said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All are smiling but the pug. He looks so serious.
Click to expand...



Pugs always look so sad. That's why it's hard to leave them home by themselves.  lol


----------



## Carla_Danger

Esmeralda said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> My dogs are barking at the picture I posted of the sheep dogs.  lol
> 
> 
> 
> Your dogs are very smart.
Click to expand...




Tee hee...


----------



## Carla_Danger




----------



## Carla_Danger

Awww, look at that fat belly.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo

LOL...I love this dog!


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda

Carla_Danger said:


> Awww, look at that fat belly.


Cute!


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


Cool.


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife

And _14 Dogs Who Totally Get Your Coffee Addiction @ _Community Post: 14 Dogs Who Totally Get Your Coffee Addiction


----------



## Eaglewings




----------



## Eaglewings




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Cassy Mo

I wonder why the dog's shirt is still on.


----------



## Cassy Mo

The mud was deeper for some, than for others...


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## longknife




----------



## Carla_Danger

This is my baby!






he turned out to be the most beautiful pug in the world.








Jackson


----------



## Cassy Mo

What a little hunk of love, Carla. Just gorgeous.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Cassy Mo said:


> What a little hunk of love, Carla. Just gorgeous.




Thank you.  He's a big spoiled mama's boy.

Here's the one who's always in trouble.  lol

JoJo (she's the baby of the family)


----------



## Carla_Danger

Cassy Mo said:


> I wonder why the dog's shirt is still on.




He doesn't look like he cares!


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Carla_Danger




----------



## depotoo




----------



## depotoo




----------



## depotoo




----------



## longknife




----------



## Carla_Danger

longknife said:


>





You've even got your dog addicted to caffeine.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Cassy Mo said:


> LOL...I love this dog!





That dog looks like trouble!  hehe!


----------



## Carla_Danger




----------



## longknife

Carla_Danger said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've even got your dog addicted to caffeine.
Click to expand...


No, she's addicted to ice cream!!!


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## longknife




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## longknife




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Bonzi

This reminds me of several years ago, I went to my sisters and her dog (covered in mud) jumped into my relatively new car (which was completely clean) and did not just jump in the car but ran all over and through the car..... front and back .... I managed to laugh it off (but I was not amused!)


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## longknife




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo

Not recommended as a pet. Personally, I'd be afraid people around here would be shooting at something that looks so much like a raccoon, especially at night. Also called Tanuki.


----------



## longknife




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Bonzi

I love the guilty dog look... so cute!


----------



## longknife




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## depotoo

Mom, we got the lizard for ya!



 


Work is so ruff!

My babies


----------



## depotoo

I love it!  My remaining lab has always carried his food bowl with him.Note him sleeping with it above.  Took away the metal one as I doubt it was good for his teeth. 





Cassy Mo said:


>


----------



## Eaglewings




----------



## Eaglewings




----------



## Eaglewings

I miss my sweet Lassie...this isn't her but her breed..


----------



## longknife




----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


Awww.... reallycute


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Cassy Mo

Bonzi said:


>



That's hilarious!


----------



## MaryL

What do we do with people like Vick? Dog or cock fighters, or people  abusing animals for sadistic  fun...Sometimes, I think we need to do to them what they do to innocent animals. But, even that seems over the  top. I don't know what to do with these broken people that commit such evil.


----------



## Eaglewings




----------



## Eaglewings

Makes me cry~


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Eaglewings




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Eaglewings

Cassy Mo said:


>



Sweet little Piglet~


----------



## Eaglewings




----------



## Eaglewings




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife

*What Life Is Like Before And After You Get A Dog*






With 8 more @ What Life Is Like Before And After You Get A Dog, In 9 Comics


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Eaglewings




----------



## Eaglewings




----------



## Eaglewings




----------



## Eaglewings




----------



## longknife

*What Kind of Dog are You?*

Fun site @ What is your dog?#

Said I was a Giant Schnauzer


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## longknife




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Eaglewings




----------



## Eaglewings




----------



## Eaglewings




----------



## Eaglewings




----------



## MaryL

God is dog backwards. God bless the beasts and children.


----------



## Eaglewings




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## strollingbones




----------



## strollingbones




----------



## Eaglewings

This is hysterical


----------



## longknife




----------



## Eaglewings




----------



## Eaglewings




----------



## Eaglewings




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife

ROLF


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

I want a pom.


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## longknife




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Carla_Danger

Bonzi said:


>




That dog is addicted to crack.


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## longknife




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## MaryL

My old guy was not exactly a perfect gentleman. Momo, for fifteen years he managed to escape and run away, procreated often, got caught by Animal control and loved to eat cat poo despite the healthy well balanced food I put in his dish and safe home I made for him. And when he died, I swear I will NEVER get another dog, EVER.


----------



## Cassy Mo

I swore the same, but I had a change of heart.


----------



## longknife




----------



## Cassy Mo

longknife said:


>



_Doga_...yoga for dogs.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife

http://video.dailymail.co.uk/video/...5007195761742/640x360_2218795007195761742.mp4


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## strollingbones




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Geaux4it




----------



## longknife

w/More good photos @ 17 Dogs Who Are Hanging Out With Their New Puppy Friends


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Esmeralda

Puppy Lost at Sea for 5 Weeks is Found by U.S. Navy - NBC News

Great story.  I love it.


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## xband

A Lassie dog aka rough collie is my favorite dog.


----------



## xband

Luddly Neddite said:


> Starting with
> 
> Michael Vicks' dogs - Where are they now?
> 
> I'll never forget reading that he took enjoyment in swinging his dogs around by their legs and slamming their heads against walls. He also liked electrocuting them in the most crude and cruel ways.
> 
> Vick has paid for his crimes by making enormous money playing a child's game.
> 
> Here's where his dogs ended up. More photos at the link.
> 
> These Were Michael Vick's Fighting Dogs-- But See Where They Are Now.
> 
> Michael Vick's Fighting Dogs. You had to bring that up when dog fighting was common amongst both black and white idiots in rural Georgia so many years ago. I saw chicken fighting and dog fighting in rural Georgia. Chicken fighting did not bother me but I made them stop dog fighting in my neck of the woods.


----------



## ChrisL

Panda dogs!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Lol!


----------



## baileyn45

longknife said:


>


I had to laugh at this. All of my passwords have something to do with a dog. it's the only way I can remember them. And I thought it was just me.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## longknife




----------



## Bonzi

longknife said:


>



awww.. i love this!


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

Isn't she lovely?


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>



Spoonin'


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## longknife




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## longknife




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife

Mine does this as she buried herself under my robe


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife

Me too!


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## longknife




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Crixus

This is my tea cup yorkie of death. Don't believe the eyes, she is indeed a killer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL

[/IMG]


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Esmeralda

Esmeralda said:


>


This dog looks like a Hillary.


----------



## Esmeralda

longknife said:


>



Labs are smart dogs!! Wow. I love this.


----------



## Esmeralda

My lab


----------



## Esmeralda

Does anybody know what type/breed of dog this is?  I think it's pretty cute, except it's fat nose kind of reminds me of Lonnie Anderson.  LOL


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Carla_Danger

This bulldog puppy loves his new bed. lol  He's so cute!


----------



## Carla_Danger




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Carla_Danger

I want dis...


----------



## Carla_Danger

And dis...


----------



## longknife




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Carla_Danger

Good morning, from Mason, Mallory, Jackson, and JoJo.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Bill Angel




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Bill Angel

Lobster Stuffed with Dog Meat


----------



## longknife




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Wyatt earp

My biscuit this morning


----------



## skye

It's love it's love love love....

LOVE


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife

good dogs


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## gipper

longknife said:


>


Those are right winger dogs coming to take Jake away.


----------



## gipper

longknife said:


>



Oh what a cute doggie.  Like my Garbo who lived 12 wonderful years, but sadly died several years ago.


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## longknife




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife

Mine does the same


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## longknife




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Esmeralda

Beautiful.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

Carla_Danger


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Carla_Danger

Esmeralda said:


> Carla_Danger






What a cute little face!


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## longknife




----------



## Hugo Furst

HIgh Five, dude






  n --


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Bloodrock44

Has anyone ever used Dinovite, which is a supplement that is supposed to clear up rashes and such? I have a 2 year old Blue Pit who is healthy but has rashes. Can anyone recommend or not? Thanks.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

WillHaftawaite said:


> HIgh Five, dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> n --


I love labs.


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## longknife




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Bonzi

I want!


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Divine Wind

My oldest from a few years ago. She's 12 next month.


----------



## longknife




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## longknife




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi

Bird plucking hair from dog for it's nest..... LOL!


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## WillowTree




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Hossfly

Bloodrock44 said:


> Has anyone ever used Dinovite, which is a supplement that is supposed to clear up rashes and such? I have a 2 year old Blue Pit who is healthy but has rashes. Can anyone recommend or not? Thanks.


Ever thought about giving that mangy flea magnet a bath?


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## WillowTree




----------



## longknife




----------



## Wyatt earp




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## WillowTree




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## WillowTree

Vet helps a starving abused puppy eat!


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife

With many more @ 19 Dog Pictures That Will Fill Your Sad Life With Pure Bliss


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## longknife




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## defcon4

Bonzi said:


> View attachment 85656


 You are back! Where have you been?


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## defcon4

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 85656
> 
> 
> 
> You are back! Where have you been?
Click to expand...

I thought you were back. My mistake....


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## skye

longknife said:


>




Love it!    ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## skye




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Ringel05

I love dog.  Mostly Schezwan, sometime Cantonese.


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## skye

Bless all dogs.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## xband

longknife said:


>


 Scientific research was recently done in Hungry using a fMRI (giant figurative microscope) machine. Dogs think like humans and understand human language as reported in the recent issue of Scientific American. I want them to test house cats if they understand human language or simply ignore us.


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## whoisit

We love our dogs. Its very to lose one. They bring us lots of smiles and protect us from those who may want to harm us.


----------



## whoisit

How can anyone look at pics of animals and not smile?


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## sealybobo

There is no cuter


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Esmeralda

Carla_Danger


----------



## Carla_Danger

Esmeralda said:


> Carla_Danger





Cute!


----------



## Esmeralda

Carla_Danger said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute!
Click to expand...


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Carla_Danger

Esmeralda said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...





Look at that fat little thing!  How cute!


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

Carla_Danger


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Carla_Danger

Esmeralda said:


> Carla_Danger





That's a pretty pug!


----------



## Carla_Danger

Esmeralda said:


>







So cute!  I don't think these dogs shed much, so that's a good thing!


----------



## esthermoon

I really love dogs! Unfortunately some people here love eating dogs...


----------



## Carla_Danger




----------



## Coyote

These guys are my love...they bust through the Bull....

















Takes a lotta dog to stand up to that many tons of potroast


----------



## Hossfly

Carla_Danger 



​


----------



## Coyote

This may not end well...


----------



## longknife




----------



## Carla_Danger

Hossfly said:


> Carla_Danger
> 
> 
> 
> ​






Hossfly


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife

Something else.


----------



## dani67

our new dog in Workplace. her name is lady


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife

Now that's a watch dog


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Mertex




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife

This is what my Pixie does


----------



## Esmeralda

Carla_Danger


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## esthermoon

Esmeralda said:


>


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## longknife

Very alert sentry


----------



## esthermoon

longknife said:


> Very alert sentry


Don't kill me doggie!


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife

I don't think her parents are worried about her safety


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## esthermoon

longknife said:


>


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## WillowTree

Happy Butt


----------



## Muhammed

longknife said:


>




Dogs can be trained to clean up their messes.


----------



## Esmeralda

Muhammed said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogs can be trained to clean up their messes.
Click to expand...

A wise and effective dog owner trains her/his dog to not make messes. My dog NEVER did anything like that. I could leave her alone in the house with access to the kitchen garbage can and she never dug it in or turned it over or anything. The key to a good dog is a good owner. As well, the key to a bad dog is a bad owner. If your dog does stuff like in that video, it's not the dog's fault, it's the owner's fault.  Same goes for your kids.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Esmeralda said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogs can be trained to clean up their messes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A wise and effective dog owner trains her/his dog to not make messes. My dog NEVER did anything like that. I could leave her alone in the house with access to the kitchen garbage can and she never dug it in or turned it over or anything. The key to a good dog is a good owner. As well, the key to a bad dog is a bad owner. If your dog does stuff like in that video, it's not the dog's fault, it's the owner's fault.  Same goes for your kids.
Click to expand...


Yes I agree....to a point. Despite your best efforts & training, there are occasional 'accidents' where the animal or child need reminders. I have found in both our dogs and our kids, they have minds of their own and  do test their limits from time to time.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

longknife said:


>



This is awesome....it looks like our dogs.  We have a smooth JRT and a Lab/Sheppard/Pit mix. Guess who rules the roost? The JRT


----------



## Esmeralda

JustAnotherNut said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogs can be trained to clean up their messes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A wise and effective dog owner trains her/his dog to not make messes. My dog NEVER did anything like that. I could leave her alone in the house with access to the kitchen garbage can and she never dug it in or turned it over or anything. The key to a good dog is a good owner. As well, the key to a bad dog is a bad owner. If your dog does stuff like in that video, it's not the dog's fault, it's the owner's fault.  Same goes for your kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I agree....to a point. Despite your best efforts & training, there are occasional 'accidents' where the animal or child need reminders. I have found in both our dogs and our kids, they have minds of their own and  do test their limits from time to time.
Click to expand...

My dog wasn't perfect. I could leave her alone in the house all day and she never tore anything up or made a mess, the cat too..both good animals.  But the dog would eat the cat food if I left it out. I put it up high so she couldn't get at it.  She was very good, but not perfect.

One very funny thing happened one time. I left the house, and she was at the door to say 'goodbye.'  Then I realized I forgot something so went back in.  She met me at the door again, smiling but looking guilty and anxious.  I went in and saw she had been at the cat food. Very funny the way she ran from the kitchen to the front door trying to look innocent when she knew she was guilty as hell.


----------



## Muhammed

Esmeralda said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogs can be trained to clean up their messes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A wise and effective dog owner trains her/his dog to not make messes. My dog NEVER did anything like that. I could leave her alone in the house with access to the kitchen garbage can and she never dug it in or turned it over or anything. The key to a good dog is a good owner. As well, the key to a bad dog is a bad owner. If your dog does stuff like in that video, it's not the dog's fault, it's the owner's fault.  Same goes for your kids.
Click to expand...

You gotta let them have some fun once in a while.


----------



## Esmeralda

Muhammed said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogs can be trained to clean up their messes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A wise and effective dog owner trains her/his dog to not make messes. My dog NEVER did anything like that. I could leave her alone in the house with access to the kitchen garbage can and she never dug it in or turned it over or anything. The key to a good dog is a good owner. As well, the key to a bad dog is a bad owner. If your dog does stuff like in that video, it's not the dog's fault, it's the owner's fault.  Same goes for your kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You gotta let them have some fun once in a while.
Click to expand...


There's positive fun and negative fun.  Tearing up the house and making big messes isn't positive fun. Taking your dog out hiking, making sure he gets plenty of companionship and exercise is good fun. Creating a situation where he/she acts out in negative ways is not fun.  It's bad behavior which shouldn't be tolerated.


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Stratford57

Two singing dogs:


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Kaykan

Am I allowed to post here?


----------



## longknife

Kaykan said:


> Am I allowed to post here?



Of course! Go for it.


----------



## longknife




----------



## Kaykan

Thank you.
I was actually 


longknife said:


> Kaykan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I allowed to post here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course! Go for it.
Click to expand...

Thank you.
I was actually just testing my newly restricted access to the board.
Apparently I've been a bad boy?


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## featherlite




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## JustAnotherNut

namvet said:


>



What are you doing with saveliberty on your dashboard???


----------



## saveliberty

JustAnotherNut said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you doing with saveliberty on your dashboard???
Click to expand...


I'm catching rays.


----------



## percysunshine

I know this has been around before, but it is still good;


----------



## longknife




----------



## JustAnotherNut

percysunshine said:


> I know this has been around before, but it is still good;



Reminds me of our dogs....only the other way around. The big one will be careful and the smaller will go all out.


----------



## sealybobo

JustAnotherNut said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know this has been around before, but it is still good;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reminds me of our dogs....only the other way around. The big one will be careful and the smaller will go all out.
Click to expand...

So I'm at the dog park and this dog shows teeth and my dog runs to me to get away and the dog doesn't stop. In fact he got super aggressive and came charging in so I gave him a boot to the face. Fight was over. No one got hurt.

Then a lady came up furious and said don't kick her dog. Instead of apologizing to me she lashed out at me just the same way her dog lashed out at my dog.

When she walked away everyone said I was right to do what I did. She said I should have reached down and grab her dog not kick it. I said fuck that! That's how you get bit.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

I agree not to grab at an unknown aggressive dog, it's not a smart move.


----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## Kaykan

What does anyone know about gabapentin and tramadol?
I have a two-year-old black lab, diagnosed with 'high grade stromal sarcoma'.  The prognosis is 'guarded to poor'.
The tumor is in the right rear thigh muscle.  We first noticed the slight swelling just before Christmas.  The swelling is now (Feb 27 2017) about the size of a football.  The dog does not put any weight on that leg, but drags it along as he goes.
The vet, on Feb 1, said she could amputate the leg, and part of the pelvis, but she was afraid that the sarcoma was growing so quickly that it may already have spread to the left thigh.  Months or weeks is what she said.
I'm looking to make what's left of his life more bearable.
He will leave behind his best friend, our 8-year-old golden retriever.
Thanks.


----------



## sealybobo

Kaykan said:


> What does anyone know about gabapentin and tramadol?
> I have a two-year-old black lab, diagnosed with 'high grade stromal sarcoma'.  The prognosis is 'guarded to poor'.
> The tumor is in the right rear thigh muscle.  We first noticed the slight swelling just before Christmas.  The swelling is now (Feb 27 2017) about the size of a football.  The dog does not put any weight on that leg, but drags it along as he goes.
> The vet, on Feb 1, said she could amputate the leg, and part of the pelvis, but she was afraid that the sarcoma was growing so quickly that it may already have spread to the left thigh.  Months or weeks is what she said.
> I'm looking to make what's left of his life more bearable.
> He will leave behind his best friend, our 8-year-old golden retriever.
> Thanks.


If he's suffering put him down. They go right to sleep.

And you better stay when the doctor does it. It doesn't matter that it's hard for you. Do it for him. It's better for him if his best friend is there with him every second.


----------



## Kaykan

sealybobo said:


> Kaykan said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does anyone know about gabapentin and tramadol?
> I have a two-year-old black lab, diagnosed with 'high grade stromal sarcoma'.  The prognosis is 'guarded to poor'.
> The tumor is in the right rear thigh muscle.  We first noticed the slight swelling just before Christmas.  The swelling is now (Feb 27 2017) about the size of a football.  The dog does not put any weight on that leg, but drags it along as he goes.
> The vet, on Feb 1, said she could amputate the leg, and part of the pelvis, but she was afraid that the sarcoma was growing so quickly that it may already have spread to the left thigh.  Months or weeks is what she said.
> I'm looking to make what's left of his life more bearable.
> He will leave behind his best friend, our 8-year-old golden retriever.
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> If he's suffering put him down. They go right to sleep.
> 
> And you better stay when the doctor does it. It doesn't matter that it's hard for you. Do it for him. It's better for him if his best friend is there with him every second.
Click to expand...


Thank you.
This is not my first rodeo.
He is my third black lab (I had a yellow in between them, and he was the only other one to be euthanized).  Earlier, I bred beagles, but don't get me started on them!
I posted, hoping for some personal pet experiences with using gabapentin and tramadol.
Thank you, anyway, sealybobo.


----------



## sealybobo

Kaykan said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaykan said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does anyone know about gabapentin and tramadol?
> I have a two-year-old black lab, diagnosed with 'high grade stromal sarcoma'.  The prognosis is 'guarded to poor'.
> The tumor is in the right rear thigh muscle.  We first noticed the slight swelling just before Christmas.  The swelling is now (Feb 27 2017) about the size of a football.  The dog does not put any weight on that leg, but drags it along as he goes.
> The vet, on Feb 1, said she could amputate the leg, and part of the pelvis, but she was afraid that the sarcoma was growing so quickly that it may already have spread to the left thigh.  Months or weeks is what she said.
> I'm looking to make what's left of his life more bearable.
> He will leave behind his best friend, our 8-year-old golden retriever.
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> If he's suffering put him down. They go right to sleep.
> 
> And you better stay when the doctor does it. It doesn't matter that it's hard for you. Do it for him. It's better for him if his best friend is there with him every second.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> This is not my first rodeo.
> He is my third black lab (I had a yellow in between them, and he was the only other one to be euthanized).  Earlier, I bred beagles, but don't get me started on them!
> I posted, hoping for some personal pet experiences with using gabapentin and tramadol.
> Thank you, anyway, sealybobo.
Click to expand...

I had a great beagle 5 years ago. Could walk her without a leash. Real good dog. Now I have this little half hotdog half shitsu also might have terrier in him. I can walk him off the leash too. He runs off after people but he's so cute and harmless people usually laugh. Plus he's getting better. He's only 1.


----------



## sealybobo

You should see him play fight with other dogs. So adorable. I got lucky. Good dog. PS. He's also a very bad dog sometimes but he's young and we've only been together 4 months


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## ask why

That's my boys! Buddy, the white Westie often takes moments like this to decide how to keep us up at night. I was recovering at home, and when we got him, he became my Bud, Buddy.

The guy on top is Norman, a Saint Charles. He was the runt, fit in my hand, Norms about twice the size as normal. Story about how Norman got his name.  We answered an ad in Sacramento about a St. Charles for sale. The family had small kids and all were very nice. All but Norman had been spoken for, we liked his personality anyway. We decided to get him and take him with us. The pups were old enough in a few days to leave the mother. The littlest of the kids was always near our choice of pup. When we started talking about a name with the family, the little boy stood up stomped his feet.  His name is "COW"! well it started a crying scene, both because his cow was leaving and we were going to change his name. Then I had a thought? Told his mom to rent the movie Dude Ranch starring Billy Crystal. In that movie Billy pulls a cow from his mother saving his life. Billy names the cow Norman. The cow saved looked a lot like our Norman. I explained yelling "HERE COW,COME HOME COW" might embarrass him. He finally called down, and we got Norman.  His thing is following Buddy around, barking when Buddy barks, but he does't seem to know why he's barking. He'll try to give you a bath before you can get totally seated. Their both very loving dogs.


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## sealybobo

ask why said:


> View attachment 115196
> 
> That's my boys! Buddy, the white Westie often takes moments like this to decide how to keep us up at night. I was recovering at home, and when we got him, he became my Bud, Buddy.
> 
> The guy on top is Norman, a Saint Charles. He was the runt, fit in my hand, Norms about twice the size as normal. Story about how Norman got his name.  We answered an ad in Sacramento about a St. Charles for sale. The family had small kids and all were very nice. All but Norman had been spoken for, we liked his personality anyway. We decided to get him and take him with us. The pups were old enough in a few days to leave the mother. The littlest of the kids was always near our choice of pup. When we started talking about a name with the family, the little boy stood up stomped his feet.  His name is "COW"! well it started a crying scene, both because his cow was leaving and we were going to change his name. Then I had a thought? Told his mom to rent the movie Dude Ranch starring Billy Crystal. In that movie Billy pulls a cow from his mother saving his life. Billy names the cow Norman. The cow saved looked a lot like our Norman. I explained yelling "HERE COW,COME HOME COW" might embarrass him. He finally called down, and we got Norman.  His thing is following Buddy around, barking when Buddy barks, but he does't seem to know why he's barking. He'll try to give you a bath before you can get totally seated. Their both very loving dogs.View attachment 115196View attachment 115196



I walk my dog 1-2 hours every night in hopes he comes home and sleeps like that.  But after we got home yesterday he fell asleep around 8pm but then I noticed he was up ready to go at 4am.  I need to keep him awake until 11pm so he sleeps through the night.  Right when he's dozing off I should wake him with symbols or


----------



## longknife




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## sealybobo

Esmeralda said:


>


Hey, this is sealybobos dog. He's in the shower. Turn around let's see that ass.


----------



## longknife




----------



## skye

longknife said:


>




Baby must be so cold!!!!!!


----------



## longknife




----------



## Hossfly

skye said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby must be so cold!!!!!!
Click to expand...

He's having a ball in that snow.


----------



## skye

Hossfly said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby must be so cold!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's having a ball in that snow.
Click to expand...



I knowwwww   sweet thing!


----------



## Hossfly

skye said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby must be so cold!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's having a ball in that snow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I knowwwww   sweet thing!
Click to expand...





​


​


----------



## Hossfly

Not a dog but I had to add this. Winter Olympic


----------



## skye




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance

True love: D'Angelo Russell and his dogs


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## esthermoon




----------



## namvet




----------



## basquebromance

Crazy Idea:
 Deportation Bounty Hunters 
-Unleash Capitalism to Speed Up Deportations! 
 -Faster 
-Cheaper 
-Prizes for Top Performers!


----------



## EvilCat Breath

longknife said:


>


This is real.   This pup fell off a boat.  The boat sailed away leaving the dog paddling about in the open ocean.   Along comes a fiinny friend to help a guy get home.


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## longknife




----------



## basquebromance

me & my dog Milo!


----------



## Mr Natural

basquebromance said:


> me & my dog Milo!



Very macho.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Coyote




----------



## basquebromance

long story!


----------



## galaxygreen2025

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## basquebromance

Sgt Stubby, circa 1925. This highly decorated war dog spent WWI as mascot for the 102nd Infantry, 26th Division


----------



## basquebromance

me walkin my dog Ski


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## basquebromance

world's ugliest dog





Mastiff named Martha crowned world's ugliest dog


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## percysunshine

A dogs job...it is tough....


----------



## longknife




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance

an American wrestler called Jim Morrison (because of his resemblance to The Doors singer (without the beard)) with a dog and the Cuban flag. go figure...


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance

my dog is my best friend in my time of pain!


----------



## longknife




----------



## basquebromance

Meet the Dog Who's Going Viral for Saving a Drowning Baby Deer


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance

dogs in washington...


















and here's Low Energy Rocco, the dog of Senator Deb Fischer. he sleeps 18 hours a day...


----------



## longknife




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## longknife




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance

Special Funeral Planned for Marine Combat Dog on National Dog Day


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance

This dog is walking around Sinton TX carrying a entire bag of dog food with him.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance

A rescue worker carries two dogs to safety after evacuating their family from floodwaters in Houston, Texas.


----------



## ChrisL

Dad & Son Rescue 40 Dogs Left Behind During The Flood

*Even though the citizens in Brazoria, Texas were warned about the flood, many family dogs were abandoned in the midst of the chaos.*
However, the dad and younger brother of a Redittor named Dustyham took the risk to save ’em.

Being equipped with a motorboat, the animal-loving kind-hearted due rescued about 40 stranded dogs.

*This was forecasted a week or so in advance, some situations I can understand. Not this one! – Wrote DUSTYHAM*

It is clearly possible that the owners were away from home and not able to come back to their pooches. Whatever the reason, the poor tail-waggers were brought to safety.

They all went to temporary shelter set up by the local humane society – DUSTYHAM explained

All of the 40 dogs will be cared for until their owners come to pick them all up or they’re adopted. If you want to he the shelter look after these dogs, please consider making a donation RIGHT HERE!

Despite the fact that the citizen of Brazoria, Texas were warned about the flood, many dogs were just left behind.


----------



## ChrisL

Two firefighters with the Austin Fire Department were pictured saving a dog from flood waters in central Texas yesterday.

The department posted the picture of firefighters Matt Harvey and Michael Cooper with the animal to their Facebook page, saying:  'We don't just rescue two-legged victims...we love our four legged friends as well.

The animal looks like it's been through a lot, and clings to one of the firefighters as if they're hugging.



Read more: 'We don't just rescue two-legged victims': Touching moment firefighters save dog from flood waters | Daily Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> Two firefighters with the Austin Fire Department were pictured saving a dog from flood waters in central Texas yesterday.
> 
> The department posted the picture of firefighters Matt Harvey and Michael Cooper with the animal to their Facebook page, saying:  'We don't just rescue two-legged victims...we love our four legged friends as well.
> 
> The animal looks like it's been through a lot, and clings to one of the firefighters as if they're hugging.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: 'We don't just rescue two-legged victims': Touching moment firefighters save dog from flood waters | Daily Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


Dear abby. I need some help. My little half shitzu half Datsun has this really aggressive move where he lunges for the bigger dogs throat. So far they've all put up with him at the dog park. A few have went at him but he hasn't been hurt yet. He's gonna get it sooner or later so the behavior has to stop.

My neighbor has a pit bull. It is not socialized. My dog and it almost had an encounter. I was getting out my car with coffee and phone and my dog ran to the end of his retractable leash. Of course I spilled my coffee. But if my dog ever gets loose and attacks that dog he's dead. What can I do to change this behavior? I let it go too long. Thought it was funny or cute but it's not.


Also real aggressive when first coming into the park. Makes the dogs on the other side think a fights about to happen.


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two firefighters with the Austin Fire Department were pictured saving a dog from flood waters in central Texas yesterday.
> 
> The department posted the picture of firefighters Matt Harvey and Michael Cooper with the animal to their Facebook page, saying:  'We don't just rescue two-legged victims...we love our four legged friends as well.
> 
> The animal looks like it's been through a lot, and clings to one of the firefighters as if they're hugging.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: 'We don't just rescue two-legged victims': Touching moment firefighters save dog from flood waters | Daily Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> Dear abby. I need some help. My little half shitzu half Datsun has this really aggressive move where he lunges for the bigger dogs throat. So far they've all put up with him at the dog park. A few have went at him but he hasn't been hurt yet. He's gonna get it sooner or later so the behavior has to stop.
> 
> My neighbor has a pit bull. It is not socialized. My dog and it almost had an encounter. I was getting out my car with coffee and phone and my dog ran to the end of his retractable leash. Of course I spilled my coffee. But if my dog ever gets loose and attacks that dog he's dead. What can I do to change this behavior? I let it go too long. Thought it was funny or cute but it's not.
> 
> 
> Also real aggressive when first coming into the park. Makes the dogs on the other side think a fights about to happen.
Click to expand...


Call the Dog Whisperer.


----------



## Toro

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two firefighters with the Austin Fire Department were pictured saving a dog from flood waters in central Texas yesterday.
> 
> The department posted the picture of firefighters Matt Harvey and Michael Cooper with the animal to their Facebook page, saying:  'We don't just rescue two-legged victims...we love our four legged friends as well.
> 
> The animal looks like it's been through a lot, and clings to one of the firefighters as if they're hugging.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: 'We don't just rescue two-legged victims': Touching moment firefighters save dog from flood waters | Daily Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> Dear abby. I need some help. My little half shitzu half Datsun has this really aggressive move where he lunges for the bigger dogs throat. So far they've all put up with him at the dog park. A few have went at him but he hasn't been hurt yet. He's gonna get it sooner or later so the behavior has to stop.
> 
> My neighbor has a pit bull. It is not socialized. My dog and it almost had an encounter. I was getting out my car with coffee and phone and my dog ran to the end of his retractable leash. Of course I spilled my coffee. But if my dog ever gets loose and attacks that dog he's dead. What can I do to change this behavior? I let it go too long. Thought it was funny or cute but it's not.
> 
> 
> Also real aggressive when first coming into the park. Makes the dogs on the other side think a fights about to happen.
Click to expand...


A neighborhood pit bull broke from it's chain last week and tried to kill a friend's dog.  It's a tiny little dog who was just going for a walk.  The dog needed surgery. When my dog was still alive, the pit bull would go nuts every time we walked by.

The POS woman who owns the pit bull came out and took the dog and didn't ask if the other dog or the people - our friend was also bit - were ok.  She just took the dog in.

So they are going to sue for the vet bill and try to get the dog classified as a dangerous dog.


----------



## sealybobo

Toro said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two firefighters with the Austin Fire Department were pictured saving a dog from flood waters in central Texas yesterday.
> 
> The department posted the picture of firefighters Matt Harvey and Michael Cooper with the animal to their Facebook page, saying:  'We don't just rescue two-legged victims...we love our four legged friends as well.
> 
> The animal looks like it's been through a lot, and clings to one of the firefighters as if they're hugging.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: 'We don't just rescue two-legged victims': Touching moment firefighters save dog from flood waters | Daily Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> Dear abby. I need some help. My little half shitzu half Datsun has this really aggressive move where he lunges for the bigger dogs throat. So far they've all put up with him at the dog park. A few have went at him but he hasn't been hurt yet. He's gonna get it sooner or later so the behavior has to stop.
> 
> My neighbor has a pit bull. It is not socialized. My dog and it almost had an encounter. I was getting out my car with coffee and phone and my dog ran to the end of his retractable leash. Of course I spilled my coffee. But if my dog ever gets loose and attacks that dog he's dead. What can I do to change this behavior? I let it go too long. Thought it was funny or cute but it's not.
> 
> 
> Also real aggressive when first coming into the park. Makes the dogs on the other side think a fights about to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A neighborhood pit bull broke from it's chain last week and tried to kill a friend's dog.  It's a tiny little dog who was just going for a walk.  The dog needed surgery. When my dog was still alive, the pit bull would go nuts every time we walked by.
> 
> The POS woman who owns the pit bull came out and took the dog and didn't ask if the other dog or the people - our friend was also bit - were ok.  She just took the dog in.
> 
> So they are going to sue for the vet bill and try to get the dog classified as a dangerous dog.
Click to expand...

I found out the white trash that own the dog are moving.  

The sad thing is if my dog dies it'll be my dogs fault.  And my fault.


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


>


My neighbors dog broke it's leg. $600. It has a cast. The vet told him they need to operate. $3000. He's going to not pay and just let the dogs leg heal naturally. What do you think? Would you not take the vets advice because you think they're trying to drum up business? It is just a dog after all. If it was your child you would pay.

I'm just glad it's not my baby


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My neighbors dog broke it's leg. $600. It has a cast. The vet told him they need to operate. $3000. He's going to not pay and just let the dogs leg heal naturally. What do you think? Would you not take the vets advice because you think they're trying to drum up business? It is just a dog after all. If it was your child you would pay.
> 
> I'm just glad it's not my baby
Click to expand...


I don't know.  If you can't afford it, then you can't afford it, I suppose.  Hopefully the dog heals up alright.


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My neighbors dog broke it's leg. $600. It has a cast. The vet told him they need to operate. $3000. He's going to not pay and just let the dogs leg heal naturally. What do you think? Would you not take the vets advice because you think they're trying to drum up business? It is just a dog after all. If it was your child you would pay.
> 
> I'm just glad it's not my baby
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know.  If you can't afford it, then you can't afford it, I suppose.  Hopefully the dog heals up alright.
Click to expand...

I would find a cheaper vet and get a second opinion


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## longknife

Toro said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two firefighters with the Austin Fire Department were pictured saving a dog from flood waters in central Texas yesterday.
> 
> The department posted the picture of firefighters Matt Harvey and Michael Cooper with the animal to their Facebook page, saying:  'We don't just rescue two-legged victims...we love our four legged friends as well.
> 
> The animal looks like it's been through a lot, and clings to one of the firefighters as if they're hugging.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: 'We don't just rescue two-legged victims': Touching moment firefighters save dog from flood waters | Daily Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> Dear abby. I need some help. My little half shitzu half Datsun has this really aggressive move where he lunges for the bigger dogs throat. So far they've all put up with him at the dog park. A few have went at him but he hasn't been hurt yet. He's gonna get it sooner or later so the behavior has to stop.
> 
> My neighbor has a pit bull. It is not socialized. My dog and it almost had an encounter. I was getting out my car with coffee and phone and my dog ran to the end of his retractable leash. Of course I spilled my coffee. But if my dog ever gets loose and attacks that dog he's dead. What can I do to change this behavior? I let it go too long. Thought it was funny or cute but it's not.
> 
> 
> Also real aggressive when first coming into the park. Makes the dogs on the other side think a fights about to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A neighborhood pit bull broke from it's chain last week and tried to kill a friend's dog.  It's a tiny little dog who was just going for a walk.  The dog needed surgery. When my dog was still alive, the pit bull would go nuts every time we walked by.
> 
> The POS woman who owns the pit bull came out and took the dog and didn't ask if the other dog or the people - our friend was also bit - were ok.  She just took the dog in.
> 
> So they are going to sue for the vet bill and try to get the dog classified as a dangerous dog.
Click to expand...


It's not the dog that's dangerous - it's the human owner.


----------



## longknife




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## longknife




----------



## Bill Angel

Participants in the 2017 All Breed Dog Show at the Maryland State Fairgrounds 
by William Angel


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Peach




----------



## Bonzi

Funniest thing I have ever heard!!!


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Crixus

This is my Chauaua cooter. Aside from eating and shitting this is about all she does all day.


----------



## longknife




----------



## Peach




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Peach

Sublime beauty, memories of Caleb Cub Bear & Maxlboy:


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance

Hero Dogs Honored with Medal of Courage


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## longknife




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## ChrisL

Patriots Pup!


----------



## basquebromance

Does President Trump hate dogs? He uses "dog" as an insult, and is the rare president not to own one


----------



## basquebromance

did someone say treats?


----------



## basquebromance

Literate dogs wanting to visualise the sequence of steps & decisions needed to perform common doggy processes, you're welcome.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance

Congressman Adam Kinzinger's dog died. RIP. (you may know Kinzinger from his regular appearances on FOX)


----------



## longknife

basquebromance said:


> Does President Trump hate dogs? He uses "dog" as an insult, and is the rare president not to own one



Growing up in a major metropolitan area, I can see where he never had and doesn't now have a pet.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Esmeralda

basquebromance said:


> Does President Trump hate dogs? He uses "dog" as an insult, and is the rare president not to own one


I don't like people who don't like dogs.  They are cold and self absorbed, lacking kindness and generousity of spirit.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## deanrd

My tenant died and left me his dog.






The most affectionate animal I have ever known.


----------



## Esmeralda

deanrd said:


> My tenant died and left me his dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The most affectionate animal I have ever known.


I'm glad he has a good home.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

14 week old Labradoodle puppy with older Lab mix.


----------



## longknife

deanrd said:


> My tenant died and left me his dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The most affectionate animal I have ever known.



The things they can say with their eyes.


----------



## basquebromance

Dog 911: what's ur emergency 

 Dog: MY BALL IS UNDER THE COUCH

 Dog 911: u try barking at it? 

 Dog: IT DIDN'T WORK

 Dog 911: OMG 

 Dog: OMG


----------



## basquebromance

A local, carrying a dog in his jacket, holds a cat he saved from a tree, following a heavy rainfall in the town of Mandra, Greece


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## longknife




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## longknife




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## EvilCat Breath

My step great granddaughter has always had fears for her personal safety so she got a dog.  Her step mom is retired USMC so they wrangled a service dog.   A retired bomb sniffer.   Cadence provides protection, the sense of safety the little girl needs and they get a roof to foundation examination for explosives every day.  Explosives and the kind of monsters that hide in the closet. 

Did you know?

A dog can chase closet monsters away just by sniffing in the closet?


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## percysunshine

I have always felt labradors were the happiest of dogs;

Dog Finds True Happiness Frolicking In Sea Foam


----------



## basquebromance

"Press Secretary Mr. Tuggles announced post-State of the Barooo address that the Chihuahua deportations will begin February 12th to Make America Ruff Again. This was one of President Beagle's main campaign tenets."


----------



## longknife




----------



## WillowTree

I found his picture on FB


----------



## skye

WillowTree said:


> View attachment 179775 I found his picture on FB




^^^

They  look so similar and adorable!

I know,,,I know,,,,this is a cat of course! LOL


----------



## WillowTree

That dog is all head, eyes, and feet.


----------



## froggy

skye said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 179775 I found his picture on FB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> They  look so similar and adorable!
> 
> I know,,,I know,,,,this is a cat of course! LOL
Click to expand...

It's weird how something that fluffy and cute can stand up and horrify one.


----------



## percysunshine

froggy said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 179775 I found his picture on FB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> They  look so similar and adorable!
> 
> I know,,,I know,,,,this is a cat of course! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's weird how something that fluffy and cute can stand up and horrify one.
Click to expand...


.
Study says cats would kill you if they were bigger


----------



## ChrisL

I've been watching that show Pitbulls and Parolees.  It is an awesome show.  That woman really puts herself out there for not only the dogs but the people too.  She is really making a difference in these dogs' and people's lives.  I am going to donate some money to her group.  Everyone should consider it.


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## basquebromance

what i love about dogs is their lack of subtlety and their loyalty. when i lived in an upstairs apt and had to go downstairs to get the mail, my dog used to freak out that i was GONE SO LONG WHERE DID YOU GO I WAS SO WORRIED.


----------



## basquebromance

Who owns a dog? Aren’t they the best? Love my dog so much. No matter how bad of a day I’m having, my dog always lifts my spirits!


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Dalia




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## basquebromance

thank you for your service!


----------



## longknife

Somehow, this site has stopped accepting gif. files.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## longknife




----------



## depotoo

He ain’t heavy, he’s my brother..


----------



## koshergrl

basquebromance said:


> Who owns a dog? Aren’t they the best? Love my dog so much. No matter how bad of a day I’m having, my dog always lifts my spirits!


----------



## koshergrl




----------



## jon_berzerk

i have a couple of dogs 

Jackson a Shiba Inu

and 

Dutches a English Mastiff 

i would post a couple of pictures but unsure how to do it


----------



## Hossfly

jon_berzerk said:


> i have a couple of dogs
> 
> Jackson a Shiba Inu
> 
> and
> 
> Dutches a English Mastiff
> 
> i would post a couple of pictures but unsure how to do it



I normally place the picture beside the reply box, click picture and drag it to the reply box.Sometimes you can copy and paste if the click and drag won't work.


----------



## koshergrl

jon_berzerk said:


> i have a couple of dogs
> 
> Jackson a Shiba Inu
> 
> and
> 
> Dutches a English Mastiff
> 
> i would post a couple of pictures but unsure how to do it



Click on upload a file icon in reply box
click on browse
look around find pictures
click on the one you want
open it
choose full pic
post reply


----------



## MaryL

I used to chain my dog up in my yard. Yep. He had plenty of water, food and shelter. I felt bad about it, but others that let their pets run loose were either fined , or lost their pets...Either because they just ran away and were not found, or were poisoned or where ran over. So, all in all, confining your pets is the best thing.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

MaryL said:


> I used to chain my dog up in my yard. Yep. He had plenty of water, food and shelter. I felt bad about it, but others that let their pets run loose were either fined , or lost their pets...Either because they just ran away and were not found, or were poisoned or where ran over. So, all in all, confining your pets is the best thing.



  I'm sorry but if your dogs arent working dogs that stay in a kennel they should be sleeping in your bed with you.


----------



## MaryL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to chain my dog up in my yard. Yep. He had plenty of water, food and shelter. I felt bad about it, but others that let their pets run loose were either fined , or lost their pets...Either because they just ran away and were not found, or were poisoned or where ran over. So, all in all, confining your pets is the best thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but if your dogs arent working dogs that stay in a kennel they should be sleeping in your bed with you.
Click to expand...

My dog died years ago, from an enlarged heart.  He was literally big hearted... I always knew he was special. But when I went to work, he was chained to my back patio, he  used to sleep under a huge roof free from hail, snow and he had a big huge special house I built for him to keep him extra warm and snug. When he was sick? Off to the vets, he got the best food &care  I could afford. I even bought him an artificial eye after his left eye was gouged out when he was a puppy. Quasi always looked like he was winking, poor old soul.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

MaryL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to chain my dog up in my yard. Yep. He had plenty of water, food and shelter. I felt bad about it, but others that let their pets run loose were either fined , or lost their pets...Either because they just ran away and were not found, or were poisoned or where ran over. So, all in all, confining your pets is the best thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but if your dogs arent working dogs that stay in a kennel they should be sleeping in your bed with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dog died years ago, from an enlarged heart.  He was literally big hearted... I always knew he was special. But when I went to work, he was chained to my back patio, he  used to sleep under a huge roof free from hail, snow and he had a big huge special house I built for him to keep him extra warm and snug. When he was sick? Off to the vets, he got the best food &care  I could afford. I even bought him an artificial eye after his left eye was gouged out when he was a puppy. Quasi always looked like he was winking, poor old soul.
Click to expand...


  Love the fake eye!!!
Reminds me of neuticles

    All my dogs have been indoor pets and there is no way I'd leave em outside for extended periods.
   When they were out they still had it going on...
Dog House Air Conditioner - FREE SHIP NO TAX


----------



## MaryL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to chain my dog up in my yard. Yep. He had plenty of water, food and shelter. I felt bad about it, but others that let their pets run loose were either fined , or lost their pets...Either because they just ran away and were not found, or were poisoned or where ran over. So, all in all, confining your pets is the best thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but if your dogs arent working dogs that stay in a kennel they should be sleeping in your bed with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dog died years ago, from an enlarged heart.  He was literally big hearted... I always knew he was special. But when I went to work, he was chained to my back patio, he  used to sleep under a huge roof free from hail, snow and he had a big huge special house I built for him to keep him extra warm and snug. When he was sick? Off to the vets, he got the best food &care  I could afford. I even bought him an artificial eye after his left eye was gouged out when he was a puppy. Quasi always looked like he was winking, poor old soul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Love the fake eye!!!
> Reminds me of neuticles
> 
> All my dogs have been indoor pets and there is no way I'd leave em outside for extended periods.
> When they were out they still had it going on...
> Dog House Air Conditioner - FREE SHIP NO TAX
Click to expand...

Well, it's like that. Quasimodo  was never neutered. He had real huevos  but a fake eye. Like a canine version of Peter Falk but with a perennial wink instead. He was such a heartbreaker..


----------



## MaryL

Quasi the one eyed big hearted pup.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

MaryL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to chain my dog up in my yard. Yep. He had plenty of water, food and shelter. I felt bad about it, but others that let their pets run loose were either fined , or lost their pets...Either because they just ran away and were not found, or were poisoned or where ran over. So, all in all, confining your pets is the best thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but if your dogs arent working dogs that stay in a kennel they should be sleeping in your bed with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dog died years ago, from an enlarged heart.  He was literally big hearted... I always knew he was special. But when I went to work, he was chained to my back patio, he  used to sleep under a huge roof free from hail, snow and he had a big huge special house I built for him to keep him extra warm and snug. When he was sick? Off to the vets, he got the best food &care  I could afford. I even bought him an artificial eye after his left eye was gouged out when he was a puppy. Quasi always looked like he was winking, poor old soul.
Click to expand...


   Cozmo died from fluid around his heart.
Medication kept him alive for around three years but he finally succumbed to it.
    Found him dead in the kitchen on his bed.
I cant remember crying so much.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

MaryL said:


> Quasi the one eyed big hearted pup.
> View attachment 204863


----------



## MaryL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to chain my dog up in my yard. Yep. He had plenty of water, food and shelter. I felt bad about it, but others that let their pets run loose were either fined , or lost their pets...Either because they just ran away and were not found, or were poisoned or where ran over. So, all in all, confining your pets is the best thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but if your dogs arent working dogs that stay in a kennel they should be sleeping in your bed with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dog died years ago, from an enlarged heart.  He was literally big hearted... I always knew he was special. But when I went to work, he was chained to my back patio, he  used to sleep under a huge roof free from hail, snow and he had a big huge special house I built for him to keep him extra warm and snug. When he was sick? Off to the vets, he got the best food &care  I could afford. I even bought him an artificial eye after his left eye was gouged out when he was a puppy. Quasi always looked like he was winking, poor old soul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cozmo died from fluid around his heart.
> Medication kept him alive for around three years but he finally succumbed to it.
> Found him dead in the kitchen on his bed.
> I cant remember crying so much.
Click to expand...

My boy died at the vets with me holding him, feeling the wax and wane  of his heart and feeling it slowly fade away. Like the tide going out...


----------



## Hossfly

HereWeGoAgain said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to chain my dog up in my yard. Yep. He had plenty of water, food and shelter. I felt bad about it, but others that let their pets run loose were either fined , or lost their pets...Either because they just ran away and were not found, or were poisoned or where ran over. So, all in all, confining your pets is the best thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but if your dogs arent working dogs that stay in a kennel they should be sleeping in your bed with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dog died years ago, from an enlarged heart.  He was literally big hearted... I always knew he was special. But when I went to work, he was chained to my back patio, he  used to sleep under a huge roof free from hail, snow and he had a big huge special house I built for him to keep him extra warm and snug. When he was sick? Off to the vets, he got the best food &care  I could afford. I even bought him an artificial eye after his left eye was gouged out when he was a puppy. Quasi always looked like he was winking, poor old soul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cozmo died from fluid around his heart.
> Medication kept him alive for around three years but he finally succumbed to it.
> Found him dead in the kitchen on his bed.
> I cant remember crying so much.
Click to expand...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

MaryL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to chain my dog up in my yard. Yep. He had plenty of water, food and shelter. I felt bad about it, but others that let their pets run loose were either fined , or lost their pets...Either because they just ran away and were not found, or were poisoned or where ran over. So, all in all, confining your pets is the best thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but if your dogs arent working dogs that stay in a kennel they should be sleeping in your bed with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dog died years ago, from an enlarged heart.  He was literally big hearted... I always knew he was special. But when I went to work, he was chained to my back patio, he  used to sleep under a huge roof free from hail, snow and he had a big huge special house I built for him to keep him extra warm and snug. When he was sick? Off to the vets, he got the best food &care  I could afford. I even bought him an artificial eye after his left eye was gouged out when he was a puppy. Quasi always looked like he was winking, poor old soul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cozmo died from fluid around his heart.
> Medication kept him alive for around three years but he finally succumbed to it.
> Found him dead in the kitchen on his bed.
> I cant remember crying so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My boy died at the vets with me holding him, feeling the wax and wane  of his heart and feeling it slowly fade away. Like the tide going out...
Click to expand...


    Yeah....thats how my girl Addie went out in my avatar.
She had a brain tumor that we treated with drugs for about two years.
    She finally had a seizure that wouldnt stop.
The only good thing I've found is our new vet that will come to your house and it's no more expensive than taking your pup to the vet.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

I lost my little Henry.  He helped me through a bad time when my beloved Arwen passed.   Henry suffered a series of strokes,  then a massive one that left him unable to stand.  The vet said that nothing could really be done for him.  At 15, this was the end.  I miss my boy.


----------



## MaryL

My boyo used to love the mail man, and ignore him. What kind of a dog does that? My old  wonderful doggo did. But now, I got this female doggo that hates everything that comes near me, and she would tear a butterfly apart... She is a total wussy. She has both eyes and no ovaries, totally territorial. Scary little bitch, she is a breed apart.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

MaryL said:


> My boyo used to love the mail man, and ignore him. What kind of a dog does that? My old  wonderful doggo did. But now, I got this female doggo that hates everything that comes near me, and she would tear a butterfly apart... She is a total wussy. She has both eyes and no ovaries, totally territorial. Scary little bitch, she is a breed apart.




 Tell me this isnt a twenty foot dog.


----------



## Hossfly

MaryL said:


> My boyo used to love the mail man, and ignore him. What kind of a dog does that? My old  wonderful doggo did. But now, I got this female doggo that hates everything that comes near me, and she would tear a butterfly apart... She is a total wussy. She has both eyes and no ovaries, totally territorial. Scary little bitch, she is a breed apart.


I had a dog one time. Before I cut off his tail and painted him yellow he was an alligator.


----------



## MaryL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> My boyo used to love the mail man, and ignore him. What kind of a dog does that? My old  wonderful doggo did. But now, I got this female doggo that hates everything that comes near me, and she would tear a butterfly apart... She is a total wussy. She has both eyes and no ovaries, totally territorial. Scary little bitch, she is a breed apart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me this isnt a twenty foot dog.
Click to expand...

Missy is hardly over a foot long, platinum blonde Poodle whatever mix. she reminds me of most of the posters on this board since 2010. Just well meaning  but she has this bite that makes you think twice.  I keep thinking about prior posters who are long gone.


----------



## koshergrl

Heh


----------



## longknife




----------



## HereWeGoAgain

longknife said:


>



 That look on the dogs face!!
Okay...gotta be a good boy,no rough housing keep the licking to a minimum and for Gods sake dont freak out if she grabs my ear.


----------



## depotoo

A rescued dog left in the evacuation zone from the Kilauea volcano



Mileka Lincoln of Hawaii News Now, who rescued Merlin by boat in an area surrounded by lava.


----------



## longknife

The 150th anniversary of the founding of the golden retriever has been celebrated at the breed's ancestral home in the Highlands.


----------



## percysunshine

Enjoying  a nap.  - Create, Discover and Share GIFs on Gfycat


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife

*5 Reasons Why Your Dog Loves To Lick You*

Without reading the article, I can say it’s to show their love for us.

Here’s what the article says:

To show affection

To communicate

To show loyalty

To explore

To taste you

Mine comes to greet me every morning, nestled against my chest, licking my hands

More of this @ 5 Reasons Why Your Dog Loves To Lick You - OYCHIPETS


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife

https://g.redditmedia.com/OGLP2LftVk9w0fw666Ir5Z-_xaC3bMTQPEPdCenBkG8.gif?fit=crop&crop=faces,entropy&arh=2&w=640&fm=mp4&mp4-fragmented=false&s=90f753bc3c020047b8a52440a50baabc

Worth clicking on.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## longknife

drifter said:


>


Mine absolutely adores ice cream too.


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## WillowTree




----------



## HereWeGoAgain

My dog lovers thread of the day?
My pup Gadsden is getting out of the hospital after 4 days of battling parvo!!!!
    Going to pick him up in the morning!!!!!
That poor boy has gone through Sago Palm poisoning and Parvo and he's only 12 weeks old!!!
    He'll be treated like the hero he is for the rest of his Life!!!!!

   He's the big fellow in my avatar.


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife

What a good boy : aww

Amazing video


----------



## longknife

If you love dogs, this 6 minute video will make your day.


----------



## longknife




----------



## Hossfly

My Chocolate Lab Rhett Butler and  Super Pug Samson are no longer with us but I have pictures to remember them. When I find the picture of them with Rhett sleeping and Samson sitting on his head I will post it.


----------



## Hossfly

The two who replaced Rhett Butler and Samson. A Texas Blue Lacy named Blue Tooth and Lab/Lacy mix named Packard.

December 2016  Little one is Blue






December 2018.  Blue, like Samson loves to sit on the big dog's head.


----------



## Hossfly

​


----------



## longknife




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## longknife




----------



## stevewonders

Enjoying the grass.


----------



## sealybobo

stevewonders said:


> Enjoying the grass.


I just found out what my dog is. He’s a Petit Basset Griffon Vendéen or pbgv.


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Toro

Dogs make the world a better place, even Pebble Beach


----------



## gipper

Toro said:


> Dogs make the world a better place, even Pebble Beach


Very nice read. Thanks.


----------



## longknife




----------



## Unkotare

This may or may not be the place to mention the Yulin dog meat festival going on right now.


----------



## koshergrl

longknife said:


>


What am I looking at?


----------



## koshergrl




----------



## HereWeGoAgain

koshergrl said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What am I looking at?
Click to expand...


  A dog worried about its owner.


----------



## longknife

koshergrl said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What am I looking at?
Click to expand...


He and his owner were out for a walk when the owner had a mild heart attack and fell into the bushes.
The dog attracted attention and an ambulance came to treat the man. The dog is patiently waiting while they're working on its owner inside the ambulance.


----------



## beautress

longknife said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What am I looking at?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He and his owner were out for a walk when the owner had a mild heart attack and fell into the bushes.
> The dog attracted attention and an ambulance came to treat the man. The dog is patiently waiting while they're working on its owner inside the ambulance.
Click to expand...

The joy of dogs is their love for their owner. There is no parallel to that faithful love.


----------



## koshergrl




----------



## longknife




----------



## the other mike

koshergrl said:


>


----------



## the other mike

That was Honey and this is Charlie after cleaning my spaghetti plate .


----------



## the other mike

Maltese and Shih Tzu mixed = 




Mal Shi's --


----------



## the other mike

This is Betty. She was an accidental puppy who is Maltese and Brussels Griffon mixed.
I call her Special Betty.



 Because she has a little 'Dr Jeckel and Mr Hyde' thing goin on sometimes.


----------



## longknife

https://i.imgur.com/xu9VpZQ.mp4

His first rainy day


----------



## the other mike

Wednesday our black Maltese.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## Desperado




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

I love ALL animals, but cats are my fav.
I do have some fav types of doggies though....

I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE Irish Setters!!!





Cocker Spaniels





Bassetts





Collies





And whatever the heck this is.........
I WANT ONE!!!!!


----------



## FRIKSHUN

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> I love ALL animals, but cats are my fav.
> I do have some fav types of doggies though....
> 
> I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE Irish Setters!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cocker Spaniels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bassetts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Collies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And whatever the heck this is.........
> I WANT ONE!!!!!


I want one too but I doubt that my cow dogs would get along with him.


----------



## froggy




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## FJB

I wish I had a dog.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Potterhead2021 said:


> I wish I had a dog.



     So why dont you?


----------



## FJB

HereWeGoAgain said:


> So why dont you?






Sadly, I'm not allowed one where I live at the moment.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Potterhead2021 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had a dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So why dont you?
Click to expand...


   You didnt answer.
  I've had Boxers since I was a kid.
I have six of them in the form of ashes on my mantel and two that make me happy to this day.


----------



## FJB

Actually, I did answer. Look up.


----------



## petro

Step daughters dog Charlie...



Highly intelligent, playful, very friendly Pitsky.
Pitbull Husky mix.
He has become my fishing buddy...


----------



## evenifigoalone

Lifelong dog lover here. I dream to one day own a Collie.


----------



## evenifigoalone

Here are my two. Cookie (German Shepherd, left) has been gone for 10 years. Treader (Papillon mix, right) left us nearly five years ago due to heart failure.


----------



## FJB

evenifigoalone said:


> Lifelong dog lover here. I dream to one day own a Collie.





I want a Beagle myself.


----------



## skye

He is dead now several years now...I loved him so much...I have posted this before I think...my baby, he was a Bijon Frise.


----------



## FJB

Aww,.. sorry to hear that Skye. What was his name?


----------



## skye

Potterhead2021 said:


> Aww,.. sorry to hear that Skye. What was his name?



why did you put a disagree on my post?

what is there to disagree, wow

are you a moron?


----------



## skye

fucking moron...


----------



## skye

love love love the owners and this puppy  with all my heart! 

Dog loves going to bed!​


----------



## petro

The Pitsky Charlie I posted about earlier has moved out with the stepdaughter as she gets ready for college. 
I couldn't stop the puppy train as the wife kept bugging me about a puppy.
Of course she got her way as I couldn't stop that freight train. Lol.
Yeah, he is cute...
8 week Mini Aussie, Scout...


I love his little brown eyebrows. 
Should grow to 30- 40 lbs.


----------



## skye

Adoration!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    he is the sweetest thing!!!!!   ^^^^^


----------



## petro

Happy face.


----------



## skye

Your pup is getting more adorable by the second, Petro! ^^^

What a gorgeous photo! and you are right......he has little brown eyebrows!!!!!! ADORATION!


----------



## petro

Bump, because puppy was cute again...as always.


----------



## skye

He is so adorable! ^^^^


----------



## petro

Our kitty cats are thinking.
"What the hell is this?"



So far after puppy got swatted, there has been a tolerant truce. Big Orange girl went to sniff puppy and he was thinking it was an invitation to sniff too, then she swatted him.
The little bitch.


----------



## petro

Thread needed a bump...
Our little guy is getting bigger...



Got the deer legs to grow into yet.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

petro said:


> Thread needed a bump...
> Our little guy is getting bigger...
> View attachment 558271
> Got the deer legs to grow into yet.



  When you hear the old,They Grow Up So Fast, it's so appropriate when it comes to dogs.
When the Wife and I brought home our Boxer pups both of them could lay on the floorboard of the truck with room to spare.
    Now one of em can barely fit.




   Gadsden while still a pup.
He hadn't grown into his legs yet.




  Gadsden is now 75 lbs and Betsy is 55 lbs.


----------



## FJB

HereWeGoAgain said:


> When you hear the old,They Grow Up So Fast, it's so appropriate when it comes to dogs.
> When the Wife and I brought home our Boxer pups both of them could lay on the floorboard of the truck with room to spare.
> Now one of em can barely fit.
> View attachment 558273
> 
> Gadsden while still a pup.
> He hadn't grown into his legs yet.
> View attachment 558275
> 
> Gadsden is now 75 lbs and Betsy is 55 lbs.






No pun intended, but you're the kind of person where your bark is worse than your bite aren't you? If you love sweet little doggies then that's another* HUGE *sign to me that you have a heart of gold.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

The Doctor's Wife said:


> No pun intended, but you're the kind of person where your bark is worse than you're bite aren't you? If you love sweet little doggies then that's another* HUGE *sign to me that you have a heart of gold.



   When it comes to Dogs I'm a big softy.
Our last four Boxers sit on our mantle in the form of ashes.
  I look at em at least once a day and smile at the memories they invoke.


----------



## FJB

HereWeGoAgain said:


> When it comes to Dogs I'm a big softy.



You usually are anyways.  Except for understandably when it comes to the freaking democraps and their leaders Joe Biden and Kamala Harris. You seem like a really nice guy though otherwise.


----------



## rightwinger

Cricket


----------



## sparky

Dogs are generally _better_ people.......than _people_.........~S~


----------



## FJB

sparky said:


> Dogs are generally _better_ people.......than _people_.........~S~





And cats are more like liberals,.. but at least they have a loveable side to them.


----------



## petro

Dog sitting step daughter's Pitsky, Charlie this weekend.
He and our little guy really love each other...


----------



## FJB

I didn't know you had dogs, I thought that you were only a cat person.


----------



## petro

The Doctor's Wife said:


> I didn't know you had dogs, I thought that you were only a cat person.


We got two of those...



The fat orange one gets along with the puppy, the grey cat hates him. 
Both cats hide when big Charlie comes over though.


----------



## FJB

Wow, you have a whole entire zoo lol! They're really cute though. 😍


----------



## Coyote

petro said:


> Dog sitting step daughter's Pitsky, Charlie this weekend.
> He and our little guy really love each other...
> 
> View attachment 579816View attachment 579818


What beautiful dogs!


----------



## Coyote

petro said:


> We got two of those...
> View attachment 579820
> The fat orange one gets along with the puppy, the grey cat hates him.
> Both cats hide when big Charlie comes over though.


The grey one looks like he is plotting the puppies demise


----------



## petro

The Doctor's Wife said:


> Wow, you have a whole entire zoo lol! They're really cute though. 😍


It's been a little wild this weekend. They finally got pooped enough to get pictures.


----------



## FJB

petro said:


> It's been a little wild this weekend. They finally got pooped enough to get pictures.




Why did I first read this that they finally pooped enough to get pictures?


----------



## petro

Coyote said:


> The grey one looks like he is plotting the puppies demise


She is.
He minds his own business and that little cat will fly across the room and attack him.
Even the big dog is afraid of that 7lb cat, she got him good once, but still hides when he comes over.


----------



## FJB

petro said:


> She is.
> He minds his own business and that little cat will fly across the room and attack him.
> Even the big dog is afraid of that 7lb cat.


----------



## Coyote

We have four dogs and two cats.  One of their Christmas presents was a supposedly durable tuff toy...didn't last 30 minutes .





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Coyote

These two are a bit kinder to their toys


----------



## petro

Coyote said:


> These two are a bit kinder to their toys
> 
> View attachment 579832


They look like Aussie Shepherds.
Our little guy is a Mini.


----------



## skye

Gorgeous dogs  and beautiful cats!!!!!! thank you for posting!  

Wishing you both,  proud pet  owners,  a very Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!  petro and Coyote


----------



## Coyote

petro said:


> They look like Aussie Shepherds.
> Our little guy is a Mini.


Yes, three of my crew are Aussies, though one, Scout is small enough to be a mini.  We call him the Hobbit because he is short with big hairy feet.  Your little guy is adorable, how old is he?


----------



## petro

Coyote said:


> Yes, three of my crew are Aussies, though one, Scout is small enough to be a mini.  We call him the Hobbit because he is short with big hairy feet.  Your little guy is adorable, how old is he?


Seven months, and his name is Scout, lol.


----------



## DGS49

I fully understand why some people "love" their dogs, but nobody has the right to visit bullshit upon their neighbors because of their dogs.

My brother's next door neighbor just got a "rescue" dog.  Several time a day, he lets the dog out in the back yard, where it barks incessantly until let back into the house,  It is a large, loud, fierce-sounding animal.

Not good.  Inconsiderate.


----------



## sealybobo

petro said:


> Dog sitting step daughter's Pitsky, Charlie this weekend.
> He and our little guy really love each other...
> 
> View attachment 579816View attachment 579818


Take them for walks. The visitor needs to piss and shit.


----------



## sealybobo

DGS49 said:


> I fully understand why some people "love" their dogs, but nobody has the right to visit bullshit upon their neighbors because of their dogs.
> 
> My brother's next door neighbor just got a "rescue" dog.  Several time a day, he lets the dog out in the back yard, where it barks incessantly until let back into the house,  It is a large, loud, fierce-sounding animal.
> 
> Not good.  Inconsiderate.


My girlfriends dog is that way. After a minute I yell RICKY and get him to stop. She doesn’t.


----------



## petro

Thread bump...
Our little Aussie is now 8 months old, and just murdered his favorite ducky...


----------



## froggy

petro said:


> Thread bump...
> Our little Aussie is now 8 months old, and just murdered his favorite ducky...
> View attachment 600592


Poor dog forced to live like a human. Lol


----------



## petro

froggy said:


> Poor dog forced to live like a human. Lol


He loves his Lumberjack shirt. 
It's cold taking a shit outside.


----------



## froggy

petro said:


> He loves his Lumberjack shirt.
> It's cold taking a shit outside.


🤣


----------



## petro

A related meme...


----------



## froggy

petro said:


> A related meme...
> View attachment 600599


😂👍


----------



## rightwinger

petro said:


> Thread bump...
> Our little Aussie is now 8 months old, and just murdered his favorite ducky...
> View attachment 600592


Gotta get that squeaker out


----------



## sealybobo

petro said:


> Thread bump...
> Our little Aussie is now 8 months old, and just murdered his favorite ducky...
> View attachment 600592


My dog really loves to tear the squeaky out. I found one that’s shaped like a pizza. He hasn’t been able to ruin it yet.


----------



## sealybobo

My dog. A PBGV.


----------



## froggy

sealybobo said:


> My dog really loves to tear the squeaky out. I found one that’s shaped like a pizza. He hasn’t been able to ruin it yet.


Do you think he'll ever attack anybody eating a piece of pizza. Lol


----------



## sealybobo

froggy said:


> Do you think he'll ever attack anybody eating a piece of pizza. Lol


We already know the answer is yes.


----------



## lg325

Brevard K9 Junny becomes state's top dog
		

Bloodhounds are great . I like most hound breeds


----------



## Unkotare

lg325 said:


> Brevard K9 Junny becomes state's top dog
> 
> 
> Bloodhounds are great . I like most hound breeds


Great dogs, but your neighbors will hate you.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Unkotare said:


> Great dogs, but your neighbors will hate you.


Yep.
 Thank God they lived about 4 blocks away, but some kids I ran with, they had two bloodhounds. Oh my God these dogs would bay for hours on end.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Great dogs, but your neighbors will hate you.


I love my dog alerts me to everyone who walks by but after a few seconds I say hey shut the fuck up and he barks one more time but not as loud and I say hey! And he goes back and lays down while I ask him why he’s so mean and he looks so proud of himself.


----------



## lg325

One of my pets from long ago. I miss my hound pack. This is a pic of a different dog but they all look alike . Black an Tan coonhound.


----------



## lg325

If I Could Talk | Short Film    A short film for dog owners.


----------



## petro

Thread needs a bump to contend with the dog hater in the forum.
Our Scout is now fully grown...







Out camping.


----------



## skye

petro said:


> Thread needs a bump to contend with the dog hater in the forum.
> Our Scout is now fully grown...
> View attachment 670722
> View attachment 670723
> 
> Out camping.





Gorgeousness!!!!   his brows are still there!!!! sweet!!!!!


----------

